#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Преданность гуру в тибетском буддизме

## Нико

Ну, собственно, я тут никому Америку не открою. Сабж очень важен, особенно в Ваджраяне, но почему-то я только от отдельных тибетских лам слышу акцент на этой теме, ни в коем случае не от ЕСДЛ. С чем это может быть связано?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну, собственно, я тут никому Америку не открою. Сабж очень важен, особенно в Ваджраяне, но почему-то я только от отдельных тибетских лам слышу акцент на этой теме, ни в коем случае не от ЕСДЛ. С чем это может быть связано?


Вот только недавно бонский наставник сказал, что учитель как веха. Обязателен не всегда, особенно если хватает сил и способностей.
Нико. А поднять тантры слабо, вместо поднимания комментов и наставлений тибетцев?


Хотя важность учителя таки переоценивают. И забывать не надо, что это в такой форме прививалось для тибетцев. В других стнранах другая ситуация и другой стиль отношений подходит

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Ну, собственно, я тут никому Америку не открою. Сабж очень важен, особенно в Ваджраяне, но почему-то я только от отдельных тибетских лам слышу акцент на этой теме, ни в коем случае не от ЕСДЛ. С чем это может быть связано?


Полагаю, с трудностями в практическом исполнении. 
Ученики при учителях живут редко. Да и конкуренции между учителями почти нет. Нет соблазна предать.
Также наверное имеется поправка на западный менталитет.
К примеру: на востоке ученик в лучшем случае повторяет учителя, в западной традиции ученик должен превзойти своего учителя. Какая ж тут переданность? Разве только эмоциональная привязанность.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Он, вообще-то, Нагрим в переводе на русский одобрил :Smilie: 

А так о важной роли себя, когда он сам передает тантру, - говорить не принято. Предполагается, что ученики сами должны это знать :Smilie:

----------


## Говинда

Судя по теме, в тибетском буддизме русскоязычные ученики ни кто и Гуру йогу и не работал. Зато тантрические посвящения получили все. Смешно, аж плакать хочется.

----------

Алексей Л (01.04.2014), Эделизи (01.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Судя по теме, в тибетском буддизме русскоязычные ученики ни кто и Гуру йогу и не работал. Зато тантрические посвящения получили все. Смешно, аж плакать хочется.


Это как понимать, "ни кто и Гуру йогу и не работал"?

----------


## Говинда

> Это как понимать, "ни кто и Гуру йогу и не работал"?


Гуру - это тот человек, который спасает нас из мрака сансары. Это мост, который даёт возможность выбраться от ужаса нижних миров. Это лекарь, который нам даёт лекарство Дхармы и освобождает от смерти. И так далее. Но когда читаешь высказывания представителя традиции Ньингма Карма Палджора: "Хотя важность учителя таки переоценивают." - то я соответственно и высказываюсь. И увидеть драгоценность Учителя и Трёх Драгоценностей можно только ПРОРАБОТАВ практики  Прибежища и Гуру йоги.

----------

Вангдраг (01.04.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Судя по теме, в тибетском буддизме русскоязычные ученики ни кто и Гуру йогу и не работал. Зато тантрические посвящения получили все. Смешно, аж плакать хочется.


Выбор у людей невелик.
Либо слушать тибетцев, не имея никакого другого источника информации. И фильтровать их по титулам и прочим социальным условностям.
Либо самостоятельно поднимать первоисточники и фильтровать тибетцев по принципу соответствия их слов и поведения этим первоисточникам, не взирая на их титулы и прочие социальные условности.

----------

Tong Po (01.04.2014), Паня (01.04.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Но когда читаешь высказывания представителя традиции Ньингма Карма Палджора: "Хотя важность учителя таки переоценивают." - то я соответственно и высказываюсь.


Конечно переоценивают.
Если обращаться к тем же источникам, что пользуются сами тибетцы, то обучение и реализация без учителя (в лице живого человека) - не такое уж и редкое явление. Хотя, конечно, к таким персонажам тут же добавляется обвес в виде массы упоминаний, что это не простой был пастух, а эманация какого-нибудь великого йогина прошлого.

----------

Паня (01.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Выбор у людей невелик.
> Либо слушать тибетцев, не имея никакого другого источника информации. И фильтровать их по титулам и прочим социальным условностям.
> Либо самостоятельно поднимать первоисточники и фильтровать тибетцев по принципу соответствия их слов и поведения этим первоисточникам, не взирая на их титулы и прочие социальные условности.


Гриди, вы можете ещё раз повторить, что нужно лично вам от человека, чтобы вы сочли его не простым дедушкой, а именно учителем?

----------


## Дубинин

Я так понимаю, что честная гура, перед учением о "гуролюбстве", должен удостовериться о наличии у ученика: веры в Сансару, переживание Отречения и Прибежища, о проверке учеником своего гуру (ибо если ученика развели на гуролюбство- экзальтированные коллеги по несчастью- это не годиться)..)))

----------

Паня (01.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Я так понимаю, что честная гура, перед учением о "гуролюбстве", должен удостовериться о наличии у ученика: веры в Сансару, переживание Отречения и Прибежища, о проверке учеником своего гуру (ибо если ученика развели на гуролюбство- экзальтированные коллеги по несчастью- это не годиться)..)))


А как удостовериться-то?

----------


## Дубинин

> А как удостовериться-то?


Так он же- гура, пусть и напряжёт колдунство. (ну или поразговаривает с каждым). А так- сектоделание под благим предлогом устранить препятсвия гордости и прочего- для овладения качествами гуру.

----------


## Нико

> Так он же- гура, пусть и напряжёт колдунство. (ну или поразговаривает с каждым). А так- сектоделание под благим предлогом устранить препятсвия гордости и прочего- для овладения качествами гуру.


Я тут читала недавно, что гуру обязан никогда не отказываться ни от одного своего ученика, какими бы плохими те ни были. А, у монахини Тхубтен Чодрон в книге.

"Наши учителя всегда будут нам помогать, что бы мы ни делали. Хотя это не даёт нам право вести себя безрассудно, мы не должны опасаться, что учителя порвут с нами отношения, если мы совершим ошибки. Наши духовные наставники всегда простят и проявят сострадание, и поэтому мы можем им доверять". (с)

----------

Алик (21.05.2014), Аньезка (04.04.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я тут читала недавно, что гуру обязан никогда не отказываться ни от одного своего ученика, какими бы плохими те ни были. А, у монахини Тхубтен Чодрон в книге.


А отказываться и не надо, вот специальных учений давать не надо, что я гуру я и Идам, говоря о Ламе Цонкапе конечно, но подрузамевая что ".. а хто самый добрый х тебе- да это- же он непосредсвенный.., Цонкапа умер, а гура добрая вот она... так кто является вам как будда?- да вот же.." - не готовые и так слюни пускать будут на гуру...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я тут читала недавно, что гуру обязан никогда не отказываться ни от одного своего ученика, какими бы плохими те ни были. А, у монахини Тхубтен Чодрон в книге.


Это, вероятно, уже после того как он его принял в качестве ученика.

----------


## Нико

> А отказываться и не надо, вот специальных учений давать не надо, что я гуру я и Идам, говоря о Ламе Цонкапе конечно, но подрузамевая что ".. а хто самый добрый х тебе- да это- же он непосредсвенный.., Цонкапа умер, а гура добрая вот она... так кто является вам как будда?- да вот же.." - не готовые и так слюни пускать будут на гуру...


А Его Святейшество Далай-лама почему тогда не намекает, что он "самая добрая гура"? Всё на Нагарджуну с Шантидевой ссылается, не говоря уж о Будде?

----------


## Нико

> Это, вероятно, уже после того как он его принял в качестве ученика.


Естественно, после этого.

----------


## Дубинин

> А Его Святейшество Далай-лама почему тогда не намекает, что он "самая добрая гура"? Всё на Нагарджуну с Шантидевой ссылается, не говоря уж о Будде?


Да пустой разговор, всё опять упирается в непроверяемость гур, и непоказываемость ими тантро-результатов. А гуруйогу любой чел умеет позвав сантехника и учась как он что- то делает (что-бы в следующий раз не звать), он и не обращает на не достатки- перегар, и слова хвалебные говорит, вобщем- была-бы корысть..))

----------


## Greedy

> Гриди, вы можете ещё раз повторить, что нужно лично вам от человека, чтобы вы сочли его не простым дедушкой, а именно учителем?


Учителем махаяны может выступать и простой дедушка, который добросовестно пересказывает махаянский материал и ничего более не знает и не умеет. Более того, согласно даже тибетской официальной позиции (которая полностью совпадает и канонической), по отношению к учителю махаяны никаких обязательств не берётся.

----------


## Нико

> Учителем махаяны может выступать и простой дедушка, который добросовестно пересказывает махаянский материал и ничего более не знает и не умеет. Более того, согласно даже тибетской официальной позиции (которая полностью совпадает и канонической), по отношению к учителю махаяны никаких обязательств не берётся.


Вот та же Bhikksuni Thubten Chodron пишет в книге Taming the Monkey Mind:

Мы сами выбираем своих духовных наставников. Когда мы принимаем решение принять кого-то в качестве своего учителя, то можем лично попросить его взять нас в свои ученики. Однако в этом не всегда есть необходимость; некоторые учителя очень заняты, имея большое количество учеников, и поэтому бывает трудно увидеться с ними лично. В таком случае мы можем исполниться сильной решимости признать данного человека своим духовным наставником. После этого, когда мы вновь прослушаем учение от этого человека, он становится нашим учителем. Кроме того, когда мы принимаем Прибежище, обеты или тантрическое посвящение от кого-то, он автоматически становится нашим духовным наставником.

----------


## Greedy

> Да пустой разговор, всё опять упирается в непроверяемость гур, и непоказываемость ими тантро-результатов. А гуруйогу любой чел умеет позвав сантехника и учась как он что- то делает (что-бы в следующий раз не звать), он и не обращает на не достатки- перегар, и слова хвалебные говорит, вобщем- была-бы корысть..))


Сантехник, со всеми своими недостатками, наглядно демонстрирует навыки, ведущие ко вполне желаемому результату, коим хочется в данный момент обладать: умению самому ремонтировать сантехнику.

А вот тантро-гуры, вообще, ничего не демонстрируют, что вызывает вполне серьёзные проблемы с мотивацией в гуру-йоге. Как можно медитировать на просветлённые качества учителя, если этих качеств у него невидно. С таким же успехом можно медитировать на просветлённые качества у коровы.
Непонятна и конечная цель практики, которую они, якобы, демонстрируют своими "качествами". Если плоды их "просветления" не видны, то с таким же успехом можно стремится к такому "просветлению", медитируя на корову.

Обобщённо.
Сантехник - демонстрирует умение работы с трубами - перенимая умение, обретаем способность самостоятельно решать сантехнические проблемы.
Подлинный гуру - демонстрирует просветлённые качества - перенимая качества, обретаем плоды просветления.
Тантро-гуру (корова) - не демонстрирует просветлённые качества - перенимать нечего (всё сводится к игре воображения).
Воображаемый гуру - воображаемые просветлённые качества - перенимая качества, обретаем плоды просветления.

----------

Tong Po (01.04.2014), Дубинин (01.04.2014), Паня (01.04.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Кроме того, когда мы принимаем Прибежище, обеты или тантрическое посвящение от кого-то, он автоматически становится нашим духовным наставником.


С тантрой всё сложнее. Тантра обязывает брать определённые обязательства в отношении того, от кого принимаешь посвящение. Тут никак не отвертишься.
А вне тантры "духовного наставника (гуру)" нет даже в тибетском буддизме. Есть благой другой, чьи наставления (умения передавать смысл и содержание махаянских текстов) полезны нам. И роль таких благих друзей, в общем случае, играют более опытные товарищи, т.е. сангха практикующих.

----------


## Нико

> Сантехник, со всеми своими недостатками, наглядно демонстрирует навыки, ведущие ко вполне желаемому результату, коим хочется в данный момент обладать: умению самому ремонтировать сантехнику.
> 
> А вот тантро-гуры, вообще, ничего не демонстрируют, что вызывает вполне серьёзные проблемы с мотивацией в гуру-йоге. Как можно медитировать на просветлённые качества учителя, если этих качеств у него невидно. С таким же успехом можно медитировать на просветлённые качества у коровы.
> Непонятна и конечная цель практики, которую они, якобы, демонстрируют своими "качествами". Если плоды их "просветления" не видны, то с таким же успехом можно стремится к такому "просветлению", медитируя на корову.
> 
> Обобщённо.
> Сантехник - демонстрирует умение работы с трубами - перенимая умение, обретаем способность самостоятельно решать сантехнические проблемы.
> Подлинный гуру - демонстрирует просветлённые качества - перенимая качества, обретаем плоды просветления.
> Тантро-гуру (корова) - не демонстрирует просветлённые качества - перенимать нечего (всё сводится к игре воображения).
> Воображаемый гуру - воображаемые просветлённые качества - перенимая качества, обретаем плоды просветления.


Вот опять процитирую дост. Тхубтен Чодрон (она всё-таки монахиня с 77 года):


В сочинении Махаянасутраламкара («Украшение сутр Махаяны»)  Майтрейя перечислил десять качеств превосходных учителей. Мы должны искать людей, у которых есть:

1.	Чистая нравственность. Наши учителя служат для нас примером. Поскольку нам нужно обуздать действия своих тела, речи и ума, разумнее всего выбрать учителя, который уже этого достиг. Такой учитель будет давать нам наставления о том, как измениться к лучшему, и станет для нас достойным примером для подражания. 

2.	Опыт медитативного сосредоточения. 

3.	Глубокое понимание учений о мудрости. Эти первые три качества характеризуют того, кто как следует освоил три высшие практики, ведущие к освобождению, -- нравственность, сосредоточение и мудрость.

4.	Больше знаний и глубже прозрений в предмет обучения, чем у нас.

5.	Энтузиазм в преподавании и руководстве учениками. Если мы выберем человека, которому скучно давать учения или у которого нет желания направлть других на пути, мы вряд ли чему-то научимся.

6.	Получение обширных знаний от компетентных учителей. Нам нужно учиться у того, кто хорошо знает священные писания и, опираясь на них, даёт учение. Люди, выдумывающие собственные учения или превратно понимающие слова Будды, не смогут указать нам путь к просветлению. 

7.	Правильное умозрительное понимание или прямое медитативное прозрение в пустоту. 

8.	Искусность в ясном изложении Дхармы, чтобы мы могли верно её понять.

9.	Мотивация любви и сострадания. Это очень важно. Мы не можем доверять тому, кто нас учит ради подношений и уважения. Есть риск, что подобный человек может увести нас на неверный путь, и тем самым мы впустую проживём свою жизнь и потенциально можем совершать дурные поступки. Следовательно, крайне необходимо выбрать в качестве своего учителя человека, который обладает чистым и искренним желанием принести благо своим ученикам и руководить ими на пути к просветлению. 

10.	Терпение и желание учить людей с разным интеллектом. Мы несовершенны и совершаем ошибки из-за таких омрачений, как гнев и привязанность. Нам нужны учителя, которые нас не бросят, но будут с нами терпеливы и будут нас прощать. Кроме того, мы нуждаемся в учителях, которые не рассердятся, если мы не поймём, чему они нас учат. 

Возможно, будет трудно найти учителей, обладающих всеми этими качествами. В таком случае у них должны быть следующие самые важные достоинства:

1.	У них должно быть больше достоинств, чем недостатков;

2.	Они должны считать нравственные причины для счастья в будущих жизнях важнее наслаждений в этой жизни;

3.	Они должны заботиться о других больше, чем о себе. 

Интересно, что в числе необходимых для учителя качеств не упоминается ясновидение. На это есть причина. Некоторые люди обладают силой ясновидения, но у них нет знаний о пути к просветлению. Их ясновидение – следствие ранее созданной кармы, но не практики Дхармы, и поэтому они могут не использовать эту силу для альтруистических целей. Следовательно, при поиске учителей, ведущих нас по пути к просветлению, мы должны учитывать упомянутые Майтрейей качества. 
--

Я вот думаю, у коровы вряд ли можно научиться заботе  о других.

----------

Аньезка (04.04.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Я вот думаю, у коровы вряд ли можно научиться заботе  о других.


При определённой сообразительности, заботе о других можно научиться не у какого-то дедушки, который, по большей части, требует заботы сам (привезти/увезти/накормить/не беспокоить и т.д.). а у доброго хозяина питомника для животных.

Вопрос стоит не в том, у кого и чему можно научиться, а в цели обучения. Кто-то одни качества демонстрирует, кто-то - другие. Но средства выбираются согласно цели, к которой стремишься. И если тибетский дедушка плоды практик продемонстрировать не может, то он не может являться вдохновляющим примером для практики.

Конечно, можно найти человека с чистой нравственностью, и обучаться у него этой самой чистой нравственности. Но ответ на вопрос, зачем же нужна эта чистая нравственность, будет оставаться чисто теоретическим, так как наглядный пример "чистой нравственности" ничего особого, кроме чистой нравственности, не демонстрирует.

----------

Tong Po (01.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> При определённой сообразительности, заботе о других можно научиться не у какого-то дедушки, который, по большей части, требует заботы сам (привезти/увезти/накормить/не беспокоить и т.д.). а у доброго хозяина питомника для животных.
> 
> Вопрос стоит не в том, у кого и чему можно научиться, а в цели обучения. Кто-то одни качества демонстрирует, кто-то - другие. Но средства выбираются согласно цели, к которой стремишься. И если тибетский дедушка плоды практик продемонстрировать не может, то он не может являться вдохновляющим примером для практики.
> 
> Конечно, можно найти человека с чистой нравственностью, и обучаться у него этой самой чистой нравственности. Но ответ на вопрос, зачем же нужна эта чистая нравственность, будет оставаться чисто теоретическим, так как наглядный пример "чистой нравственности" ничего особого, кроме чистой нравственности, не демонстрирует.


Согласна, для определения причин чистой нравственности нужна вера в матчасть, т.е. тексты. Если не верить в перерождения, то зачем она, эта нравственность?)))) "После меня -- хоть потоп". Кто-то сожжёт или похоронит, и делов-то. Да???

----------


## Дубинин

Я так вообще считаю, что учение о "гуру йоге", это деградация, и адоптация духовенства, для сохранения предположительного тантро-порядка, который должен проявлятся естественным способом, без специальной йоги. Тоесть если гуру демонстрирует власть над элементами (полёты, размножение тел, и прочее), демонстрирует мудрость (разруливает любую проблему), сам не имеет ни одной проблемы, то спонтанное отношение заинтересованных получить подобное, людей- к такому человеку, и будет идеальной "гуру йогой". А насильное уговаривание себя- от лукавого..

----------

Greedy (01.04.2014), Паня (01.04.2014), Тао (21.05.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Согласна, для определения причин чистой нравственности нужна вера в матчасть, т.е. тексты. Если не верить в перерождения, то зачем она, эта нравственность?)))) "После меня -- хоть потоп". Кто-то сожжёт или похоронит, и делов-то. Да???


Тут несколько проще. Речь даже не о матчасти.
Вот есть у меня знакомая, которая занимается бездомными животными. Качества для этого нужно неимоверные проявлять (хотя бы по отношению к этим животным). Но спрашивается, мне-то на кой нужны эти качества? Каковы плоды применения этих качеств? Тут мы, конечно же, можем взять матчасть и посмотреть, что говорится о плодах этих качеств.

Является ли эта знакомая "гуру", "наставником"? Нет. Она - просто человек, демонстрирующий эти качества по отношению к определённому кругу существ.

Теперь берём некоего тантро-"гуру", который демонстрирует какие-нибудь качества, например, нравственное поведение. Будет ли он являться "гуру", "наставником"? Нет. Так как он - тоже просто человек, демонстрирующий какие-то качества.

Чтобы стать "гуру", "наставником", "путеводной звездой", надо не просто демонстрировать какие-то качества, но и плоды этих качеств. Так как только в этом случае перед тобой не просто человек с каким-то качествами, а наглядный пример, на кой эти качества, вообще, нужны. И вот именно такой человек может стать ваджрным наставником, если он при этом сведущ в ритуалах и т.д.

Т.е. банальный бытовой пример. Встреча, наблюдение, общение с данным человеком должно оставлять в уме желание "быть таким же".

Кого-то, конечно, могут вдохновлять и самые простые человеческие качества и их мирские плоды, такие как умение что-то делать или держать себя в руках. Но если мы практикуем учение Будды ради пробуждения, то мы ориентируемся именно на пробуждённые качества и на способности Будды. Соответственно, вдохновляющим примером для нас, как практиков учения Будды, может являться только тот, кто демонстрирует качества пробуждения и способности Будды.

----------

Дубинин (01.04.2014), Паня (01.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Я так вообще считаю, что учение о "гуру йоге", это деградация, и адоптация духовенства, для сохранения предположительного тантро-порядка, который должен проявлятся естественным способом, без специальной йоги. Тоесть если гуру демонстрирует власть над элементами (полёты, размножение тел, и прочее), демонстрирует мудрость (разруливает любую проблему), сам не имеет ни одной проблемы, то спонтанное отношение заинтересованных получить подобное, людей- к такому человеку, и будет идеальной "гуру йогой". А насильное уговаривание себя- от лукавого..


Ашвагхоша тоже, видимо, был деградирован, написав "Гурупанчашику".

----------


## Дубинин

> Ашвагхоша тоже, видимо, был деградирован, написав "Гурупанчашику".


Ну сохранению системеы служил- по любому. Тоесть (при отсутсвии удостоверяемых органами чувств мотиваций), как  опираясь на воззрения и умозаключения- достичь хоть чего- нибудь (объекта для подражания, вдохновения и отождествления).

----------


## Нико

> Ну сохранению системеы служил- по любому. Тоесть (при отсутсвии удостоверяемых органами чувств мотиваций), как  опираясь на воззрения и умозаключения- достичь хоть чего- нибудь (объекта для подражания, вдохновения и отождествления).


!! Учитывая, что до этого он был тиртхиком и скептиком, наверное, хоть один пример из истории может чему-то научить)

----------


## Дубинин

> !! Учитывая, что до этого он был тиртхиком и скептиком, наверное, хоть один пример из истории может чему-то научить)


Ну жил когда-то   Ашва Гоша))- он-же гога, ну писал- они много чего написали. Плоды-то где тантрийские, у ныне живущих? (хоть маленькие).

----------


## Нико

> Ну жил когда-то  Гоша- он-же гога, ну писал- они много чего написали. Плоды-то где тантрийские, у ныне живущих? (хоть маленькие).


Ну а дохи индийских махасиддхов ничему не учат? И их намтары? По-моему, там всё предельно расписано.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну а дохи индийских махасиддхов ничему не учат? И их намтары? По-моему, там всё предельно расписано.


Да, так гуры то там рыбов ели- кости оживляли и прочее)), и восхищение ими появлялось не путём умственного онанизма- на пункты медитации))

----------


## Нико

> Да, так гуры то там рыбов ели- кости оживляли и прочее)), и восхищение ими появлялось не путём умственного онанизма- на пункты медитации))


Ну, короче, понятно. Если своими глазами не увидел чюда -- значит, этого в принципе быть не может. )

----------


## Greedy

> !! Учитывая, что до этого он был тиртхиком и скептиком, наверное, хоть один пример из истории может чему-то научить)


Не надо путать Ашвагхошу, писателя жизнеописания Будды, и Ашвагхошу, писателя 50 строф. Их разделяют веков эдак 9. Один жил в Индии в эпоху Нагарджуны, ходившего к нагам. Другой - на закате индийского буддизма.

----------


## Greedy

> Ну, короче, понятно. Если своими глазами не увидел чюда -- значит, этого в принципе быть не может. )


Значит перед тобой не ваджрачарья, на которого стоит гуру-йогить. Гуру-йогить можно на того, кто одним своим присутствием рядом порождает желание "хочу быть таким как он". Но именно через призму буддийского учения, качеств пробуждения и способностей Будды. А то ведь некоторые и цукербергами быть хотят. Что тоже вполне естественно, так как работает тот же самый механизм: вдохновляющие люди демонстрируют именно плоды неких качеств, а не заставляют умственно онанировать на их гипотетическое наличие.

Для умственного онанизма вполне подойдёт и статуя Будды.

----------


## Нико

> Не надо путать Ашвагхошу, писателя жизнеописания Будды, и Ашвагхошу, писателя 50 строф. Их разделяют веков эдак 9. Один жил в Индии в эпоху Нагарджуны, ходившему к нагам. Другой - на закате индийского буддизма.


Оба из Наланды? А третий, наверное, Джатаки составил?

«Пятьдесят строф благочестивого почитания Гуру»
(bla ma lnga bcu pa), «Гурупаньчашика», была написана
примерно в первом веке до нашей эры знаменитым буд
дийским автором Ашвагхошей. Этот индийский поэт
известен под многими именами: Арья Шура, Матричета,
Датричета, Матичитра, Бхавидева. Он – современник
царя Канишка из династии Кушаны. Первоначально
Ашвагхоша был ярым антибуддистом, но после ряда
событий в своей жизни стал не менее ревностным сто
ронником Стези Будды. Ему принадлежат многие
работы, отражающие различные аспекты буддийского
учения.
Будда Шакьямуни, живший за четыре столетия до Аш
вагхоши, проповедал в своих беседахсутрах ту
медитативную практику, которая ведет к Освобожде
нию и Пробуждению, а в облике Будды Ваджрадхары –
тантры, излагающие более быстрые, хотя и более
опасные методы достижения этой же цели. Успех на
Стезях Сутраяны и Тантраяны целиком зависит от вашей
благочестивой установки по отношению к Учителю. Сам
Будда указал в «Саддхармапундарикасутре» (11, 124) и
в комментарии к «Хеваджратантре» (kye dor bshad rgy
ud rdo rje’i gur), что в грядущие времена упадка и
вырождения цивилизации Он примет обличие Гуру. В
такие времена УчителейГуру следует почитать, как
самих Будд, ибо Учитель является Их живым предста
вителем.

----------


## Greedy

> Оба из Наланды? А третий, наверное, Джатаки составил?
> 
> «Пятьдесят строф благочестивого почитания Гуру»
> (bla ma lnga bcu pa), «Гурупаньчашика», была написана
> примерно в первом веке до нашей эры знаменитым буд
> дийским автором Ашвагхошей.


Я больше доверяю мнению Берзина, которые авторитетно утверждает, что bla ma lnga bcu pa написана в 10 веке нашей эры:
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...iography.html:
_Ashvaghosha II (rTa-dbyangs) (10th century). Gurupancashatika (Bla-ma lnga-bcu-pa; Fifty Stanzas on the Guru)._

----------


## Эделизи

Вы знаете, я всегда считала что к учителю нужно относиться как к Будде, и вот получишь учения как от будды. В прошлом году попала на ригпа цел ванг к Шива Лордо, просто так. Но результатами очень впечатлилась. Так что есть мощные гуру в тибетском буддизме.

----------

Алексей Л (03.04.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (01.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Я больше доверяю мнению Берзина, которые авторитетно утверждает, что bla ma lnga bcu pa написана в 10 веке нашей эры:
> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...iography.html:
> _Ashvaghosha II (rTa-dbyangs) (10th century). Gurupancashatika (Bla-ma lnga-bcu-pa; Fifty Stanzas on the Guru)._


Откуда Берзин про это взял? И вообще, слыхом не слыхивала про двух Ашвагхош.... Откуда второй взялся? Эх, буддологи.

----------


## Greedy

> Откуда Берзин про это взял? И вообще, слыхом не слыхивала про двух Ашвагхош.... Откуда второй взялся? Эх, буддологи.


Буддологи буддологами, но многие работы по махаяне так называемого Ашвагхоши, писателя жизнеописания Будды, сейчас достоверно приписываются каким-то китайским авторам. Ибо Ашвагхоша был (стал) простым махасангхиком, и ничего махаяно-специфического слыхом не слыхивал.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> С чем это может быть связано?


Думаю, с тем, что это, как не крути, относится к категории метода. А методы бывают разные. Главное - не возводить метод в абсолют.
Кого карма приведет - встретит учителя, и отношения сложатся как надо. Кого не приведет - будет учиться по книгам.
Но глупо вовсе отказываться от практики если Встреча не произошла.
И так же глупо воображать Учителем того, кто им для тебя не является.
Да и вообще, никакой иной Дхармы кроме собственного ума и нету нигде. Если по сути говорить ))))

----------

Tong Po (01.04.2014), Пема Дролкар (02.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

А что, кстати, говорят относительно Гуру Йоги коренные тексты?
Что сказано непосредственно в тантрах - а не в комментариях, пусть и довольно ранних?

----------


## Greedy

> А что, кстати, говорят относительно Гуру Йоги коренные тексты?
> Что сказано непосредственно в тантрах - а не в комментариях, пусть и довольно ранних?


Сложный вопрос. Нужно знать довольно редкие (и возможно уже не встречающиеся) источники.
Небольшой обзор этой проблемы можно глянуть здесь (вместе с комментариями).

Наиболее вероятно, в классических садханах на божество могут встречаться в начале практики разделы, посвящённые гуру йоге, но исключительно как средство накопления заслуги обретения приятных, вдохновляющих переживаний.

----------


## Нико

> А что, кстати, говорят относительно Гуру Йоги коренные тексты?
> Что сказано непосредственно в тантрах - а не в комментариях, пусть и довольно ранних?


Есть книга Цонкапы The Fulfillment of all hopes -- комментарий на Гурупанчашику. Там много цитат из тантр именно. Но в полном виде в сети её не нашла.

----------


## Тензин Таши

А разве практически любая садхана не является в частности гуру-йогой?

----------


## Нико

> А разве практически любая садхана не является в частности гуру-йогой?


Является, да.

----------


## Aion

> Что сказано непосредственно в тантрах - а не в комментариях, пусть и довольно ранних?





> Будда говорит в одной из Тантр: "Из всех будд, что когда-либо достигали просветления, ни один не совершил этого, не полагаясь на мастера, и из всей тысячи будд, что явятся в эту эпоху, никто не достигнет просветления, не полагаясь на мастера".
> 
> Согьял Ринпоче
> КНИГА ЖИЗНИ
> И ПРАКТИКИ УМИРАНИЯ





> В другой тантре роль гуру подчеркивается словами Будды:"Ни один Будда, когда-либо достигавший просветления, не добивался этого не полагаясь на гуру, и из всех тысячи Будд, что появятся в нашей кальпе, ни один не достигнет просветления без помощи гуру". 
> 
> Калу Ринпоче
> Практика Гуру Йоги и взаимоотношения гуру-ученик


 :Smilie:

----------

Нико (02.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

Обожаю такие формулировки:




> в одной из Тантр





> В другой тантре


И, типа, все ОК))

----------

Аурум (02.04.2014), Тао (21.05.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Гуру - это тот человек, который спасает нас из мрака сансары. Это мост, который даёт возможность выбраться от ужаса нижних миров. Это лекарь, который нам даёт лекарство Дхармы и освобождает от смерти. И так далее. Но когда читаешь высказывания представителя традиции Ньингма Карма Палджора: "Хотя важность учителя таки переоценивают." - то я соответственно и высказываюсь. И увидеть драгоценность Учителя и Трёх Драгоценностей можно только ПРОРАБОТАВ практики  Прибежища и Гуру йоги.


Greedy вам достаточно хорошо ответил. Впрочем могу задать свой любимый вопрос - а с первоисточниками-то работали? или как большинство - только вторичные комментарии? Карма Чагме почитайте

----------


## Говинда

> Greedy вам достаточно хорошо ответил. Впрочем могу задать свой любимый вопрос - а с первоисточниками-то работали? или как большинство - только вторичные комментарии? Карма Чагме почитайте


Чем отличается практик от теоретика? Тем, что теория далека от понимания сути практики. Вступать в диспут даже не собираюсь. А Гуру йога и Прибежище  - это обязательные практики перед посвящениями в тантру.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Чем отличается практик от теоретика? Тем, что теория далека от понимания сути практики. Вступать в диспут даже не собираюсь. А Гуру йога и Прибежище  - это обязательные практики перед посвящениями в тантру.


Слив засчитан.
Чем отличается фантазер от того кто не фантазирует? Первый приклеивает ярлыки ко всему, даже не имея представления об объекте (в вашем случае скажем обо мне). Второй сперва всё узнает и не полагается на свои фантазии.

Вы хорошо ушли от ответа. Из чего следует что с первичными источниками вы не знакомы. Ни то ни другое не являются обязательными признаками тантр. Крия-тантра - тантра? Да. Дхарани, скажем, умиротворения болезни желчи к ней относится? Насколько помню, да. Посвящение там надо? Нет. Гуру-йога нужна перед начитыванием соответствующей дхарани нужна? Нет. Прибежище надо? Нет.

Подношения Грахаматрике - крия-тантра. Цепочка та же самая. Список по крайней мере из двух-трёх сотен текстов можно продолжить. Даже в аннутара-йога-тантрах подобное можно найти.

И чуть не забыл. Раз уж вы такой сторонник гуру-йоги (а еще дзен отмечен) и прибежища, то тогда прежде чем намазывать кремом обувь, вам надо получить Прибежище, сделать гуру-йогу, попросить благословение божества и т.д. В тантре Курукуллы есть такая вещь (правда там сказано что будешь ходить по воде, но по сути получается что не будешь промокать). И попросите продавцов в обувных магазинах чтобы приняли Прибежище и поделали гуру-йогу, раз торгуют подобными вещами

----------


## Говинда

> Слив засчитан.
> Чем отличается фантазер от того кто не фантазирует? Первый приклеивает ярлыки ко всему, даже не имея представления об объекте (в вашем случае скажем обо мне). Второй сперва всё узнает и не полагается на свои фантазии.
> 
> Вы хорошо ушли от ответа. Из чего следует что с первичными источниками вы не знакомы. Ни то ни другое не являются обязательными признаками тантр. Крия-тантра - тантра? Да. Дхарани, скажем, умиротворения болезни желчи к ней относится? Насколько помню, да. Посвящение там надо? Нет. Гуру-йога нужна перед начитыванием соответствующей дхарани нужна? Нет. Прибежище надо? Нет.
> 
> Подношения Грахаматрике - крия-тантра. Цепочка та же самая. Список по крайней мере из двух-трёх сотен текстов можно продолжить. Даже в аннутара-йога-тантрах подобное можно найти.
> 
> И чуть не забыл. Раз уж вы такой сторонник гуру-йоги (а еще дзен отмечен) и прибежища, то тогда прежде чем намазывать кремом обувь, вам надо получить Прибежище, сделать гуру-йогу, попросить благословение божества и т.д. В тантре Курукуллы есть такая вещь (правда там сказано что будешь ходить по воде, но по сути получается что не будешь промокать). И попросите продавцов в обувных магазинах чтобы приняли Прибежище и поделали гуру-йогу, раз торгуют подобными вещами


Это первое коренное падение - не уважать или уничижать своего Гуру.

----------


## Legba

> Это первое коренное падение - не уважать или уничижать своего Гуру.


Да-да, все нечестивцы попадут в ваджрный ад.
Главное, почаще напоминайте им об этом.

----------

Тао (21.05.2014)

----------


## Говинда

Саккачча сутта: Уважение АН 7.70 :
«Хорошо, хорошо, Сарипутта! Монах должен чтить и уважать, и пребывать в зависимости от Учителя, так чтобы он смог отбросить неблагое и развить благое. Он должен чтить и уважать, и пребывать в зависимости от Дхаммы… Сангхи… практики… сосредоточения… прилежания… гостеприимства, так чтобы он смог отбросить неблагое и развить благое».
Когда так было сказано, Достопочтенный Сарипутта сказал Благословенному: «Учитель, вот как я понимаю в подробностях значение утверждения, сказанного Благословенным вкратце:
Не может быть такого, Учитель, чтобы монах, у которого нет уважения к Учителю, мог бы иметь уважение к Дхамме. У монаха, у которого нет уважения к Учителю, также нет уважения и к Дхамме.
Не может быть такого, Учитель, чтобы монах, у которого нет уважения к Учителю и Дхамме, мог бы иметь уважение к Сангхе. У монаха, у которого нет уважения к Учителю и Дхамме, также нет уважения и к Сангхе.
Не может быть такого, Учитель, чтобы монах, у которого нет уважения к Учителю, Дхамме, и Сангхе, мог бы иметь уважение к практике. У монаха, у которого нет уважения к Учителю, Дхамме, и Сангхе, также нет уважения и к практике.
Не может быть такого, Учитель, чтобы монах, у которого нет уважения к Учителю, Дхамме, Сангхе, и практике, мог бы иметь уважение к сосредоточению. У монаха, у которого нет уважения к Учителю, Дхамме, Сангхе, и практике, также нет уважения и к сосредоточению.

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это первое коренное падение - не уважать или уничижать своего Гуру.


И опять слив засчитан. Что снова показывает что с коренными текстами вы не знакомы. А также показывает что слушать собеседника или оппонента не способны. Вам говорят одно, вы отвечаете на другое. Может я пишу не на русском языке? Или шрифт до того странный что букоф не видно? Вроде видны. А-а-а-а-а-а. понял. вы наверное плохо дружите с русским языком и пребываете в своем выдуманном мире. Тогда действительно не видите что вам пишут. И опять-таки - ссылки на коренные тексты у вас отсутствуют. Но тут уж поделать нечего. 

Удачи в борьбе с мракобесами  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Саккачча сутта: Уважение АН 7.70 :


Извините, но в тантре как-то свои основные писания. Как бы палийский канон к ней слабо отношение имеет.

----------


## Говинда

> Извините, но в тантре как-то свои основные писания. Как бы палийский канон к ней слабо отношение имеет.


Тантра относится к Махаяне ? Тогда шестое коренное падение в обетах Бодхисаттвы звучит так: "Отказаться от священной Дхармы, говоря, что священные тексты Трёх Колесниц не являются словом Будды" или 14 пункт: " Принижать Колесницу слушающих..."

----------

Тао (21.05.2014)

----------


## Говинда

Падмасамбхава - принятие прибежища:

"Вообще говоря, есть много людей, которые считают учения истинно и полностью просветленного всего лишь словами прорицателя и которые, когда их прижмет, идут за прибежищем к духам. Таким людям трудно иметь прибежище. Какой человек принимает прибежище? Тот, кто имеет интерес, преданность и веру и размышляет о достоинствах Трех Драгоценностей."
 Там же:
"ВНУТРЕННИЙ СПОСОБ ПРИНЯТИЯ ПРИБЕЖИЩА :
Учитель ответил: Что касается объектов прибежища, следует принимать прибежище в ГУРУ, Йидаме и Дакини.

Тот, кто принимает прибежище, должен быть из числа тех, кто вошел во врата Тайной Мантры.

Способ или метод - принимать прибежище телом, речью и умом с верой и благоговением.

Что касается особого отношения в принятии прибежища, то следует принимать прибежище, воспринимая ГУРУ как БУДДУ ..."

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тантра относится к Махаяне ? Тогда шестое коренное падение в обетах Бодхисаттвы звучит так: "Отказаться от священной Дхармы, говоря, что священные тексты Трёх Колесниц не являются словом Будды" или 14 пункт: " Принижать Колесницу слушающих..."


Палийский канон имеет отношение к слову Будды, никто его не принижает. При этом он не имеет отношения ни к махаяне, ни к ваджраяне.

----------

Aion (03.04.2014), Legba (03.04.2014), Аурум (03.04.2014), Карма Палджор (03.04.2014), Тао (21.05.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тантра относится к Махаяне ? Тогда шестое коренное падение в обетах Бодхисаттвы звучит так: "Отказаться от священной Дхармы, говоря, что священные тексты Трёх Колесниц не являются словом Будды" или 14 пункт: " Принижать Колесницу слушающих..."


Тантра вообще-то относится к ваджраяне. Принижать и не использовать - разное. В принципе есть правило чтобы с шраваками в одном месте несколько дней не быть, ибо обеты бодхисаттвы и пр. - нарушаются. То есть в махаяне и ваджраяне прописано принижение шравакаяны (как впрочем и в любом ламриме).

Каждая из школ хинаяны, махаяны или ваджраяны - основными считает вполне определенные писания. Остальные признаются как дхарма, но не ставятся как основные. Это надо бы знать

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тантра....


Относительно того кто что признает и не признает  :Smilie: 
Таранатха. Сущность парашуньята-мадхьямаки

...
Вайбхашики устанавливают как Слова [Просветлённого] семь разделов Абхидхармы. И поскольку они признают разделы сутр, что соответствуют [Абхидхарме] и соответствующие толкования, то утверждают необходимость приемлемой традиции, что соотносится с [соответствующим Абхидхарме] воззрением. И даже соотносясь с этим, полагаются на разъяснения частных [моментов].
....
[Также саутрантики] утверждают, что раздел Абхидхармы и др. – не является Словами [Просветлённого]. А поскольку существуют ошибки в том, что утверждается в разъяснениях вайбхашиков и остальных, то говорится о необходимости соответствия философских воззрений ранним сутрам.
....

Что касается высказываний относительно [других] философских систем, то [представителями] этих двух школ говорится, что Словами Просветлённого являются только писания, что были сказаны для блага учеников-слушателей. А такие тексты, как Праджня парамита, Ратнакута, Аватамсака и другие сутры – все они не являются Словами Победоносного. Но они говорят также и то, что у Малой и Великой Колесниц нет различий в поучениях относительно поведения личности.
....

С читтаматрой, мадхьямакой и пр. таже самая ситуация. Какие-то тексты считаются основными для себя, какие-то нет. Это не означает принижение, означает только то что не являются главными текстами. Та же история со всеми классами тантр.

----------


## Аурум

> Тантра относится к Махаяне ? Тогда шестое коренное падение в обетах Бодхисаттвы звучит так: "Отказаться от священной Дхармы, говоря, что священные тексты Трёх Колесниц не являются словом Будды" или 14 пункт: " Принижать Колесницу слушающих..."


Под "принижать Колесницу шраваков" подразумевается заявлять, что шраваки не избавляются от привязанности и прочих клеш.

----------

Legba (03.04.2014), Сергей Хос (03.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Палийский канон имеет отношение к слову Будды, никто его не принижает. При этом он не имеет отношения ни к махаяне, ни к ваджраяне.


 :EEK!: 
Хм, а нас учили, что тантры полностью согласуются с Палийским каноном.

----------

Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хм, а нас учили, что тантры полностью согласуются с Палийским каноном.


Вообще-то нет.
Вас также учили что у каждого класса тантр свое воззрение. А уж что касается методов.... ПК не особо связан с трансформацией и самоосвобождением

----------

Legba (03.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Вообще-то нет.
> Вас также учили что у каждого класса тантр свое воззрение. А уж что касается методов.... ПК не особо связан с трансформацией и самоосвобождением


Вообще то да, нас учили, что полностью согласуется. 
"Основа учения - совершенные изучение, переживание и практика
совершенного учения Будды, содержащегося в сутрах и тантрах
и учения ума Самантабхадры - особого метода и их сущности,
согласующегося с ними в совершенстве с помощью тантр, лунгов и упадеш Полного совершенства
,а так же янтра-йоги"

----------

Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Хм, а нас учили, что тантры полностью согласуются с Палийским каноном.


В каком тибетском монастыре изучают палийский канон?

----------

Legba (03.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Хм, а нас учили, что тантры полностью согласуются с Палийским каноном.


Это, вообще говоря, странно.
1. Тантры, что очевидно,согласуются с санскритским, махаянским каноном.
Исторически не было момента, когда некто мог *и* практиковать тантру, *и* читать Палийский канон.

2. Санскритский канон, естественно, не совпадает с Палийским. Более того, некоторые сутры довольно существенно различаются в двух версиях.

3. Основой воззрения, как Парамитаяны, так и Тантраяны, являются сутры Праджняпарамиты - с точки зрения тхераваддинов - неаутентичные. 
Если бы существовала "полная согласованность" - зачем они были бы нужны, изложенного в ПК было бы достаточно.

Это в ДО принята такая версия? Или речь не именно о ПК, а о согласованности между Сутраяной и Тантраяной?

----------

Аурум (03.04.2014), Карма Палджор (03.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Вообще то да, нас учили, что полностью согласуется. 
> "Основа учения - совершенные изучение, переживание и практика
> совершенного учения Будды, содержащегося в сутрах и тантрах
> и учения ума Самантабхадры - особого метода и их сущности,
> согласующегося с ними в совершенстве с помощью тантр, лунгов и упадеш Полного совершенства
> ,а так же Янтра йоги"


Ну и где тут про Палийский Канон-то? 
В Махаяне свой канон. Не разобрались))

----------

Аурум (03.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хм, а нас учили, что тантры полностью согласуются с Палийским каноном.


Это просто означает, что ПК можно интерпретировать соответствующим образом.
А можно и не интерпретировать. )))

Например, в некоторых высказываниях Дхаммапады можно усмотреть идеи виджнянавады. А можно сказать, что это выдумки. Тут все зависит от точки зрения, принятой по умолчанию, то есть от веры.

----------

Аурум (03.04.2014), Пема Дролкар (03.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Это просто означает, что ПК можно интерпретировать соответствующим образом.
> А можно и не интерпретировать. )))
> 
> Например, в некоторых высказываниях Дхаммапады можно усмотреть идеи виджнянавады. А можно сказать, что это выдумки. Тут все зависит от точки зрения, принятой по умолчанию, то есть от веры.


Э, нет. Тхеравада тем и крута, что поля для интерпретаций не подразумевает.
Ну ты в курсе "Ничего не зажал в кулаке" и т.д. Как сказано - так и есть.
А то этак можно и в "Откровении Иоанна Богослова" полный набор Йидамов вычитать.))

----------

Аурум (03.04.2014), Дмитрий Балашов (06.04.2014), Сергей Хос (03.04.2014), Тао (21.05.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Ну и где тут про Палийский Канон-то? 
> В Махаяне свой канон. Не разобрались))


содержащегося в сутрах

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вообще то да, нас учили, что полностью согласуется. 
> "Основа учения - совершенные изучение, переживание и практика
> совершенного учения Будды, содержащегося в сутрах и тантрах
> и учения ума Самантабхадры - особого метода и их сущности,
> согласующегося с ними в совершенстве с помощью *тантр, лунгов и упадеш Полного совершенства
> ,а так же янтра-йоги*"


А теперь найдите в ПК трансформацию или самоосвобождение  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> содержащегося в сутрах


В текстах ати говорится обычно про девять колесниц и несоответствия в них. Иногда говорится что всё включено в ум Самантабхадры. Но полного соответствия нет

----------


## ullu

> Это просто означает, что ПК можно интерпретировать соответствующим образом.
> А можно и не интерпретировать. )))
> 
> Например, в некоторых высказываниях Дхаммапады можно усмотреть идеи виджнянавады. А можно сказать, что это выдумки. Тут все зависит от точки зрения, принятой по умолчанию, то есть от веры.


Ну я то думаю, что это означает другое, что Палийский канон, например, это учение Будды, поэтому тантры или дзочген не могут противоречить Палийскому канону и наоборот, это означало бы что Будда противоречит сам себе.
Поэтому если какое-то противоречие видится, то надо искать чего я не понимаю и почему мне это видится как противоречие. Ну у меня такой подход, а вы как знаете, конечно.

----------

Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Э, нет. Тхеравада тем и крута, что поля для интерпретаций не подразумевает.


Если бы. Там сектанство такой степени, что каждый следующий широко известный монах предпочитает иметь свой, особый взгляд на некоторые, довольно глубинные вещи. Не говоря уже о том, что в каждом монастыре своя, специфическая традиция практики основных буддийских методов.

Так что ПК оставляет место для интерпретации, что мы и имеем счастье наблюдать в практической действительности.

----------

Аурум (03.04.2014), Чагна Дордже (03.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну я то думаю, что это означает другое, что Палийский канон, например, это учение Будды, поэтому тантры или дзочген не могут противоречить Палийскому канону и наоборот, это означало бы что Будда противоречит сам себе.
> Поэтому если какое-то противоречие видится, то надо искать чего я не понимаю и почему мне это видится как противоречие. Ну у меня такой подход, а вы как знаете, конечно.


Цитату из Таранатхи в этой теме видели? Там сказано что не все признается даже на уровне вайбхашики, саутрантики и пр.
Если бы тантры и ати соответствовали ПК, то там не было бы ни самоосвобождения, ни трансформации, ни многих других вещей.
Так что противоречие таки есть. Смотрите коренные тексты

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Э, нет. Тхеравада тем и крута, что поля для интерпретаций не подразумевает.


Не всё так однозначно, иначе не было бы никаких канонических и прочих комментариев, а также различий во мнениях авторитетных учителей Тхеравады. 




> Ну ты в курсе "Ничего не зажал в кулаке" и т.д. Как сказано - так и есть.


Вообще-то это про другое сказано - типа ничего, что касается Истины или Дхаммы, Будда не утаил от своих учеников, а не про то, что всё так просто и понятно.




> А то этак можно и в "Откровении Иоанна Богослова" полный набор Йидамов вычитать.))


С этим согласен.  :Smilie:

----------

Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> А теперь найдите в ПК трансформацию или самоосвобождение


Зачем? Это же принцип, он зависит от способностей просто, поэтому разный.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Зачем? Это же принцип, он зависит от способностей просто, поэтому разный.


ullu. Коренные тексты в студию, плз.

----------


## ullu

> В текстах ати говорится обычно про девять колесниц и несоответствия в них. Иногда говорится что всё включено в ум Самантабхадры. Но полного соответствия нет


Или возможно вы не понимаете как это согласуется.

----------

Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> ullu. Коренные тексты в студию, плз.


О том что преображение это принцип котоырй зависит от способностей?

----------

Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> О том что преображение это принцип котоырй зависит от способностей?


Там вы слова "принцип" не найдёте.
Также как и много других слов. А вот слова о том, что в шравакаяне, пратьекабуддаяне и пр. есть ограничения, которые не дают полностью постичь реальность - так вполне.
да даже то что махаяна для лиц с малыми способностями тоже найти можно в текстах ати

----------


## Legba

> содержащегося в сутрах


Да что же это, ullu!
Давайте еще раз.
Есть Палийский Канон. Тхераваддинский.
Был Санскритский Канон. Махаянский. Он не сохранился целиком,
есть только китайские и тибетские переводы. Если тибетцы говорят "сутра" они НЕ имеют ввиду ПК.
Они имеют ввиду сутры Санскритского Канона, переведенные на тибетский.
ПК Вы сюда присандалили сами, лично. Никто Вас такому не учил (а я уж было удивился).

----------

Atmo Kamal (09.04.2014), Tong Po (03.04.2014), Аурум (03.04.2014), Сергей Ч (03.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да что же это, ullu!
> Давайте еще раз.
> Есть Палийский Канон. Тхераваддинский.
> Был Санскритский Канон. Махаянский. Он не сохранился целиком,
> есть только китайские и тибетские переводы. Если тибетцы говорят "сутра" они НЕ имеют ввиду ПК.
> Они имеют ввиду сутры Санскритского Канона, переведенные на тибетский.
> ПК Вы сюда присандалили сами, лично. Никто Вас такому не учил (а я уж было удивился).


Ну раздел паритта вроде как совпадает

----------

Legba (03.04.2014), Аурум (03.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Да что же это, ullu!
> Давайте еще раз.
> Есть Палийский Канон. Тхераваддинский.
> Был Санскритский Канон. Махаянский. Он не сохранился целиком,
> есть только китайские и тибетские переводы. Если тибетцы говорят "сутра" они НЕ имеют ввиду ПК.
> Они имеют ввиду сутры Санскритского Канона, переведенные на тибетский.
> ПК Вы сюда присандалили сами, лично. Никто Вас такому не учил (а я уж было удивился).


Это неудивительно. Я пару человек с форума знаю, кто считал, что тибетский кангьюр — это тот же ПК.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это не удивительно. Я пару человек с форума знаю, кто считал, что тибетский кангьюр - это тот же ПК.


Тибетские кангьюры, точнее  :Smilie: 
Не считая Кама, бонского Кангьюра и пр.

----------

Legba (03.04.2014), Аурум (03.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Там вы слова "принцип" не найдёте.
> Также как и много других слов. А вот слова о том, что в шравакаяне, пратьекабуддаяне и пр. есть ограничения, которые не дают полностью постичь реальность - так вполне.
> да даже то что махаяна для лиц с малыми способностями тоже найти можно в текстах ати


Но Палийский канон это учение Будды, а не учение шраваков. В нем изложено воззрение Будды, а не воззрение шраваков. Точто шраваки не понимают до конца не означает, что Будда до конца не понимал и Палийский канон опирается на ограниченное воззрение ведь.

----------

Говинда (04.04.2014), Сергей Ч (03.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но Палийский канон это учение Будды, а не учение шраваков. В нем изложено воззрение Будды, а не воззрение шраваков. Точто шраваки не понимают до конца не означает, что Будда до конца не понимал и Палийский канон опирается на ограниченное воззрение ведь.


Вам хорошо ответил Legba. Про выдумки

----------


## Legba

> Вообще-то это про другое сказано - типа *ничего, что касается Истины или Дхаммы, Будда не утаил от своих учеников*, а не про то, что всё так просто и понятно.


Я, вероятно, неясно выразился. 
Махаяна, по большому счету, базируется на махаянских Сутрах. В тибетской традиции - в первую очередь на Сутрах Праджняпарамиты.
Соответственно, предположение, что из ПК путем неких интерпретаций можно вычитать Махаяну - мне кажется абсурдом.
В ПК четко сказано - "здесь есть все", значит никаких махаянских сутр или тантр быть не может.

----------

Тао (21.05.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Да что же это, ullu!
> Давайте еще раз.
> Есть Палийский Канон. Тхераваддинский.
> Был Санскритский Канон. Махаянский. Он не сохранился целиком,
> есть только китайские и тибетские переводы. Если тибетцы говорят "сутра" они НЕ имеют ввиду ПК.
> Они имеют ввиду сутры Санскритского Канона, переведенные на тибетский.
> ПК Вы сюда присандалили сами, лично. Никто Вас такому не учил (а я уж было удивился).


А я считаю, что учили, потому что мне говорили, что раз это сказал Будда, то это слова Будды и они не могут быть не верны. 
Так что если Палийский канон это слова Будды, то это не может быть не верно.

----------

Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Вам хорошо ответил Legba. Про выдумки


Ну хорошо, значит вы считаете, что Будда наврал в Палийском каноне. Ок.

----------

Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну хорошо, значит вы считаете, что Будда наврал в Палийском каноне. Ок.


Я считаю что сутры махаяны, тантры, ати - не совпадают с сутрами ПК как в методах, так и в воззрении. Ив общем-то 
не особо в себя включают то что "ниже". Каждая из колесниц самодостаточна.

А то что вы сейчас сказали называется - плодить сущности без потребности и додумывать.
Впрочем то что мало кто изучает коренные тексты... с этим похоже пора смириться

----------

Legba (03.04.2014), Сергей Ч (03.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Соответственно, предположение, что из ПК путем неких интерпретаций можно вычитать Махаяну - мне кажется абсурдом.


Вам кажется, а кому-то нет. Вспомните того же Нагарджуну, работы которого основывались в т.ч. на Агамах, которые схожи с палийскими Ниакаями




> В ПК четко сказано - "здесь есть все", значит никаких махаянских сутр или тантр быть не может.


"Здесь есть всё" - означает полноценость воззрения и методов, ведущих к постижению реальности и освобождению. А то, что там нет махаянских сутр, и тем более тантр - это очевидно!  :Big Grin:

----------

Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Ну хорошо, значит вы считаете, что Будда наврал в Палийском каноне. Ок.


Тут ведь как. ПК не записан Буддой (ну это так, на всякий случай)).
Он не записан даже его непосредственными учениками. Он записан через 500 лет, уж как запомнили.
Посему некорректно говорить - "Будда в ПК". 
Кроме того, как упоминалось выше, в ПК приводятся слова Будды о том, что он дал ученикам всю полноту Дхармы, и именно она изложена в ПК.
Места для сутр Махаяны, Тантр и далее - просто не остается.

----------

Аурум (03.04.2014), Карма Палджор (03.04.2014), Паня (03.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Вам кажется, а кому-то нет. Вспомните того же Нагарджуну, работы которого основывались в т.ч. на Агамах, которые схожи с палийскими Ниакаями


Ага. Только вот для полноты картины Нагарджуне, все же, понадобилось добыть у нагов Праджняпарамиту.))
Агам ему не хватило - соответственно, возможности интерпретации не безграничны.



> "Здесь есть всё" - означает *полноценость воззрения и методов,* ведущих к постижению реальности и освобождению.


Как Вы, вероятно, знаете - махаянисты и тем более ваджраянцы так не считают)



> А то, что там нет махаянских сутр, и тем более тантр - это очевидно!


Как видите, это очевидно вовсе не для всех.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Он записан через 500 лет, уж как запомнили.


В 3 веке до н.э. на Шри Ланке.




> Кроме того, как упоминалось выше, в ПК приводятся слова Будды о том, что он дал ученикам всю полноту Дхармы, и именно она изложена в ПК.
> Места для сутр Махаяны, Тантр и далее - просто не остается.


Если считать их просто альтернативными методами достижения реализации, данных  определенным типам личности, то остаётся. ) А если считать, что в ПК нет полноты Дхармы, и что сутры и тантры обязательно нужны всем, то действительно не остаётся.  :Smilie:

----------

ullu (03.04.2014), Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> А если считать, что в ПК нет полноты Дхармы, и что сутры и тантры обязательно нужны всем, то действительно не остаётся.


В ПК и в тантре разные цели. И там, и тут — вся полнота методов для достижения своих целей.

----------

Legba (03.04.2014), Сергей Ч (03.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Если считать их просто альтернативными методами достижения реализации, данных  определенным типам личности, то остаётся. )


Не, не сходится)). Что это за экзотические типы личности, которых дохрена в Тибете (и на севере Индии) и совсем нет, скажем, на Шри Ланке?
Как так могло получиться, что в большой общине бхикшу про эти методы никто не слышал - это при массовом-то достижении архатства?

----------

Аурум (03.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> "Здесь есть всё" - означает полноценость воззрения и методов, ведущих к постижению реальности и освобождению.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Как Вы, вероятно, знаете - махаянисты и тем более ваджраянцы так не считают)


Я бы не стал говорить за всех махаянистов и ваджраянцев. ) Тем более, что мы пришли к общему заключению о том, что Палийский канон - это совсем другая традиция, выходящая за рамки традиций Канона тибетского, с его "шраваками".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Как так могло получиться, что в большой общине бхикшу про эти методы никто не слышал - это при массовом-то достижении архатства?


Очень просто - эти методы появились позже, чем та традиция, в которой про эти экзотические методы никто ничего не слышал. )

----------


## Аурум

> Я бы не стал говорить за всех махаянистов и ваджраянцев. ) Тем более, что мы пришли к общему заключению о том, что Палийский канон - это совсем другая традиция, выходящая за рамки традиций Канона тибетского, с его "шраваками".


Другая. Но методы тхеравады полностью укладываются в классификацию Колесниц как методы шраваков.
Другая — не означает, что не классифицируемая.

----------


## Legba

> Я бы не стал говорить за всех махаянистов и ваджраянцев. )


Я бы, как ни странно, стал) Раз они практикуют Махаяну/Ваджраяну значит методы ПК им *не* кажутся достаточными.
При том, что методология ПК куда более "прозрачная", чем у Ваджраяны.
Зачем вырезать гланды автогеном и через ..., если можно обычно? Очевидно считается, что иначе нельзя.




> Тем более, что мы пришли к общему заключению о том, что Палийский канон - это совсем другая традиция, выходящая за рамки традиций Канона тибетского, с его "шраваками".


Вот! Но ullu нам, похоже, не поверит))

----------


## Greedy

А с каких пор стало принято считать, что в ПК Будда говорит, что в ПК - это всё, что было им дано?

Есть всем известная сутра, в которой Будда говорил, что дал всё необходимое для практики и реализации Дхармы. Каким образом вот это вот получается экстраполировать на то, что ПК содержит все данные Буддой методы практики и реализации Дхармы?

----------

ullu (03.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Я считаю что сутры махаяны, тантры, ати - не совпадают с сутрами ПК как в методах, так и в воззрении. Ив общем-то 
> не особо в себя включают то что "ниже". Каждая из колесниц самодостаточна.


Ок. Ну я считаю по другому.

----------


## ullu

> Ну вообще-то да, так и считается. Как в притче про домохозяина, который наврал детям в горящем доме, что купил им новые игрушки.


Ну, я так не считаю, я слышала от учителей, что в принципе любого учения Будды достаточно, потому что в любом учении содержится все во всей полноте, проблема только в способностях учеников, поэтому надо так много. Но полнотой учения не отличаются, отличаются только приспособленностью под способности учеников.

----------

Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

А что касается важности учителя, то в Драгоценном сосуде цитируется Тантра воссоединяющая сущность, в которой говорится, что

Тебе нужно понять, что учитель более важен,
Чем будды тысячи кальп,
Потому что все будды прошлых кальп
Достигли просветления следуя учителю.

----------

Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> А с каких пор стало принято считать, что в ПК Будда говорит, что в ПК - это всё, что было им дано?
> 
> Есть всем известная сутра, в которой Будда говорил, что дал всё необходимое для практики и реализации Дхармы. Каким образом вот это вот получается экстраполировать на то, что ПК содержит все данные Буддой методы практики и реализации Дхармы?


А какая сутра? А то я темнота и мне надо бы почитать уже про это "все уже есть".

----------


## ullu

> Тут ведь как. ПК не записан Буддой (ну это так, на всякий случай)).
> .


А Кунджед Гьялпо стало быть Самантабхадра записал лично?

----------

Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Ну, я так не считаю, я слышала от учителей, что в принципе любого учения Будды достаточно, *потому что в любом учении содержится все во всей полноте*, проблема только в способностях учеников, поэтому надо так много. Но полнотой учения не отличаются, отличаются только приспособленностью под способности учеников.


Т.е. Вы слышали от Учителей, что методами шравакаяны можно достичь того-же плода, что и методами парамитаяны?
Свежо)) 
Ознакомьтесь с разделом "плод", применительно к каждой из колесниц.




> А Кунджед Гьялпо стало быть Самантабхадра записал лично?


Если это шутка, то я не уловил ее смысла.
Тантры (т.ч. и тантры Дзогчена) передавались вообще по иному принципу нежели Сутры.

----------


## ullu

> Т.е. Вы слышали от Учителей, что методами шравакаяны можно достичь того-же плода, что и методами парамитаяны?
> Свежо))


Ну Будда Шакьямуни достиг, и ниче.
А то что я слышала, я написала, а уж дальше то что вы придумали про один и тот же плод это уж вы сами разбирайтесь тогда.

----------


## Legba

> Ну Будда Шакьямуни достиг, и ниче.


Будда Шакьямуни достиг состояния Будды методами шравакаяны? Правда? Как интересно.



> В общем, Санскритское слово «шравака» имеет оба значения слушать и слышать, следовательно (тибетский перевод nyentho литературно обозначает) *«слушатель - слышащий»*. Альтернативно термин может обозначать «слушание и оглашение», в смысле, что шраваки полагаются на учителей и затем провозглашают другим все слова, которые говорил их учитель.


Вопрос на засыпку - *кого же слушал* Будда Шакьямуни?))




> А то что я слышала, я написала, а уж дальше то что вы придумали про один и тот же плод это уж вы сами разбирайтесь тогда.





> Ну, я так не считаю, я слышала от учителей, что в принципе *любого учения Будды достаточно*, потому что в любом учении содержится все во всей полноте, проблема только в способностях учеников, поэтому надо так много. Но *полнотой учения не отличаются*, отличаются только приспособленностью под способности учеников.


Так. Ну, я конечно дебил, чего там. Любого учения Будды достаточно *для чего*?
Про один и тот же плод я сам придумал, ОК. Но если плод НЕ один и тот же - в чем выражается "полнота" и "достаточность"
всех учений Будды? Если о полноте и достаточности деятельности судить не по результату - то на основании какого критерия?
Вы уж тогда проясните - раз Вы слышали это от Учителей (и, очевидно, поняли сами)?

----------

Аурум (03.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Будда Шакьямуни достиг состояния Будды методами шравакаяны? Правда? Как интересно.


А что другими? Тантру может практиковал, или дзочген? 



> Так. Ну, я конечно дебил, чего там. Любого учения Будды достаточно *для чего*?
> Про один и тот же плод я сам придумал, ОК. Но если плод НЕ один и тот же - в чем выражается "полнота" и "достаточность"
> всех учений Будды? Если о полноте и достаточности деятельности судить не по результату - то на основании какого критерия?
> Вы уж тогда проясните - раз Вы слышали это от Учителей (и, очевидно, поняли сами)?


Для полного освбождения. 
Но плод у шраваков другой, но не потому что в Палийском каноне чего-то нет для того чтобы достичь полного освобождения.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Э, нет. Тхеравада тем и крута, что поля для интерпретаций не подразумевает.
> Ну ты в курсе "Ничего не зажал в кулаке" и т.д. Как сказано - так и есть.
> А то этак можно и в "Откровении Иоанна Богослова" полный набор Йидамов вычитать.))


Ну почему? вот тебе для примера описание йоги иллюзорного тела из Палийского канона:

 с сосредоточенной мыслью – чистой, возвышенной, незапятнанной, лишенной нечистоты, гибкой, готовой к действию, стойкой, непоколебимой, – он направляет и обращает мысль к сотворению тела, состоящего из разума. Их этого своего тела он творит другое тело, имеющее форму, состоящее из разума, наделенное всеми большими и малыми частями, не знающее ущерба в жизненных способностях
Подобно тому, Васеттха, как человек, извлекая тростинку из влагалища мунджи, может сказать себе: "Вот мунджа, вот – тростинка, одно – мунджа, другое – тростинка, но ведь тростинка извлечена из мунджи", или же подобно тому, Васеттха, как человек, извлекая меч из ножен, может сказать себе: "Вот – меч, вот – ножны, одно – меч, другое – ножны. Но ведь меч извлечен из ножен", или же подобно тому, Васеттха, как человек, вытаскивая змею из сбрасываемой ею кожи, может сказать себе: "Вот – змея, вот – кожа, одно – змея, другое – кожа, но ведь змея вытащена из кожи" – так же точно, Васеттха, и *монах с сосредоточенной мыслью – чистой, возвышенной, незапятнанной, лишенной нечистоты, гибкой, готовой к действию, стойкой, непоколебимой, – направляет и обращает мысль к сотворению тела, состоящего из разума. Из этого своего тела он творит другое тело, имеющее форму, состоящее из разума, наделенное всеми большими и малыми частями, не знающее ущерба в жизненных способностях*.

Дигха Никая 13
Тевиджджа сутта


Чем не тантра? ))))

----------

Tong Po (04.04.2014), Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> А что другими? Тантру может практиковал, или дзочген?


Представьте себе)) Обратимся к литературе)):
С точки зрения Парамитаяны:



> Первую неисчислимую кальпу он завершил, находясь на пути снаряжения и пути практики. Вторую он завершил, находясь между первой и седьмой ступенями. Третью неисчислимую кальпу он завершил, находясь на трёх ступенях: восьмой, девятой и десятой.
> Во время его последней жизни (carama-bhavika) Будды всех десяти направлений небес Акаништха (Akanistha), [называемых] Гханавьюха (Ghanavyuha, «плотный строй»), даровали ему посвящение (abhiseka) великого света.
> Окончательное знание по завершении десятой ступени называют «знание по окончании потока» (rgyun mtha'i ye shes), а также «ваджраподобное самадхи» (vajropama-samadhi). Когда в его потоке сознания (samtana) возник второй момент (ksana) [реализации], он обрёл и Дхармакаю, и Самбхогакаю, тем самым став Явленным Совершенным Буддой.


Дабы избежать оверквотинга, не будем задерживаться на трех внешних тантрах.

С точки зрения Аннутарайогатантры:




> Учитель Бхагават Шакьямуни, прибегнув к Парамитаяне, собирал снаряжение в течение трёх неисчислимых кальп, а затем утвердился в равновесии самадхи, заполняющего пространство, как Бодхисаттва десятой степени в своей последней жизни. В это время собрались Будды всех десяти направлений, пробудили его, щёлкнув пальцами, от этого самадхи и сказали ему: «Ты не можешь стать Явленным Совершенным Буддой с помощью одного лишь этого самадхи». «Как же тогда мне этого достичь?» – спросил он их. После этого все Будды десяти направлений призвали дочь богов Тилоттаму23 и даровали ему на практике третье посвящение – посвящение мудрости-знания (prajna-jnana-abhiseka). После этого они открыли ему ступени абхисанбодхи24 и предложили их созерцать. В полночь он последовательно растворил три пустоты [одну в другой]25, и перед ним зримо предстала всеобщая пустота (sarvasunya), которая есть Ясный Свет [Абсолютного] Состояния (artha-prabhasvara). Он появился из этого [Ясного Света] в чистом иллюзорном теле26, и все Будды даровали ему четвёртое посвящение и предложили исполнить деяния [Будды]. Вследствие этого при первых проблесках зари он отринул, применив ваджрное самадхи (vajropama-samadhi), тончайшие помрачения познаваемого (jneya-varana). Так он достиг уровня Ваджрадхары, единства вне познания (asaiksa-yuganaddha), и стал Явленным Совершенным Буддой.






> Для полного освбождения. 
> Но плод у шраваков другой, но не потому что в Палийском каноне чего-то нет для того чтобы достичь полного освобождения.


Это оригинальная концепция, но ОК. Давайте разберемся. Вот, есть 9 колесниц.
В ПК, очевидно, нет тантр. Таким образом, 6 верхних колесниц отпадают.
В ПК, очевидно, нет Сутр Махаяны. Таким образом, Парамитаяна тоже отпадает.
Остаются только Шравакаяна и Пратьекабуддаяна. Довольно очевидно, что только методы этих двух колесниц изложены в ПК.
Плод у шраваков и пратьекабудд *иной*, нежели у бодхисаттв. Это Вы признаете.
Но! По Вашему мнению, где-то в ПК содержатся учения, превосходящая колесницу шраваков (ибо позволяет достичь полного освобождения) и не входящие ни в одну другую колесницу. Этого мой слабый мозг не вмещает.

----------

Аурум (03.04.2014), Карма Палджор (03.04.2014), Нико (03.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Ну почему? вот тебе для примера описание йоги иллюзорного тела из Палийского канона:
> Чем не тантра? ))))


Слушай, ну а у Хинду или Суфьев можно и покруче найти. ))
Это тоже будет Тантра? Мы так или сползем в воззрение "все едино, все ништяк" (что мило, но неконструктивно),
либо будем следовать букве закона, насчет трех основ пути. Нет трех основ - не тантра.
Есть бодхичитта в ПК? Нет. Значить не тантра))
Я понимаю, что подход сугубо формальный, но иначе мы просто утонем - 
сначала ПК, потом исихазм...

----------

Аурум (03.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Слушай, ну а у Хинду или Суфьев можно и покруче найти. ))


А чо? есть же такой расширительный принцип: "Все истинное знание - от Будды" ))))

----------


## Аурум

> А чо? есть же такой расширительный принцип: "Все истинное знание - от Будды" ))))


Ну тогда выходит, что учебник физики — учение Будды!

----------

Aion (03.04.2014), Legba (03.04.2014), Сергей Хос (03.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> А чо? есть же такой расширительный принцип: "Все истинное знание - от Будды" ))))


Вроде как есть. Пойди вон докажи, что "Енохианские Ключи" НЕ истинное знание, открытое тертоном Эдвардом Келли.)))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> иначе мы просто утонем - 
> сначала ПК, потом исихазм...


От этого предусмотрена очень простая защита: понимать и изучать ты можешь что угодно, а практиковать - только в линии преемственности и согласно соответствующим методам.
Твори тако, и бысть тебе спасену, чадо ))))

----------

Legba (03.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Представьте себе)) Обратимся к литературе)):


Но в сутрах описано что Будда достиг освобождения посредством вхождения в дхьяны, и дальше в суттрах он дает объяснения как входить в дхьяны последовательно и достигать нирваны.
Но не описано, что он практиковал тантру и парамиты. 



> Плод у шраваков и пратьекабудд *иной*, нежели у бодхисаттв. Это Вы признаете.
> Но! По Вашему мнению, где-то в ПК содержатся учения, превосходящая колесницу шраваков (ибо позволяет достичь полного освобождения) и не входящие ни в одну другую колесницу. Этого мой слабый мозг не вмещает.


Он отличается, но архат это тоже полное освобождение, и Ронгзомпа пишет про пратьекабудд, что они достигают полного освобождения постигая вторичные причины которые движут 12ти звенной цепью взаимозависимого происхождения.

----------


## Аурум

> Но в сутрах описано что Будда достиг освобождения посредством вхождения в дхьяны, и дальше в суттрах он дает объяснения как входить в дхьяны последовательно и достигать нирваны.
> Но не описано, что он практиковал тантру и парамиты. 
> 
> Он отличается, но архат это тоже полное освобождение, и Ронгзомпа пишет про пратьекабудд, что они достигают полного освобождения постигая вторичные причины которые движут 12ти звенной цепью взаимозависимого происхождения.


Вы про какие сутры говорите? Уточните, пожалуйста.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но в сутрах описано что Будда достиг освобождения посредством вхождения в дхьяны, и дальше в суттрах он дает объяснения как входить в дхьяны последовательно и достигать нирваны.
> Но не описано, что он практиковал тантру и парамиты. 
> Он отличается, но архат это тоже полное освобождение, и Ронгзомпа пишет про пратьекабудд, что они достигают полного освобождения постигая вторичные причины которые движут 12ти звенной цепью взаимозависимого происхождения.


А еще говориться что пратьекабудды идут дальше в постижении реальности чем шраваки. То есть иллюзий у них меньше.
По сути то мы можем говорить только о том что исчезает. О плоде толком сказать то и нельзя

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Плод у шраваков и пратьекабудд *иной*, нежели у бодхисаттв. Это Вы признаете.
> Но! По Вашему мнению, где-то в ПК содержатся учения, превосходящая колесницу шраваков (ибо позволяет достичь полного освобождения) и не входящие ни в одну другую колесницу. Этого мой слабый мозг не вмещает.


Полного освобождения достигают все три типа будд (шравака-будда, пратьека-будда и самма-сам-будда). Это и в махаяне есть такая точка зрения. Хотя есть и другая - такая как у вас. (Махаяна - вообще широкое понятие..)).
А то, что качества самма-сам-будды, прошедшего по пути бодхисаттвы выше качеств первых двух будд, это признаётся и в Тхераваде. Но нирвана у всех одинаковая. Отличие только в качествах Будды, например всеведение, знание умов других существ и т.д. 
Также и в самой Махаяне, бодхичитта - это стремление стать буддой именно для блага всех существ, чтобы привести их к освобождению, а не потому что у Будды нирвана круче или освобождение полнее.  :Smilie:

----------

Greedy (03.04.2014), Tong Po (04.04.2014), Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Также и в самой Махаяне, бодхичитта - это стремление стать буддой именно для блага всех существ, чтобы привести их к освобождению, а не потому что у Будды нирвана круче или освобождение полнее.


Ну ламримы пишут, что у архатов - малая нирвана ,то есть не полная. и потом они пойдут дальше.
Хотя по сути то что там - никто из нас не знает  :Smilie:  да и дхарма в этом плане только чутка покажет результат. Слова то ограничены  :Smilie: 
Но Ullu про это говорить не надо. А то опять что-то скажет странное

----------

Legba (03.04.2014), Аурум (04.04.2014), Сергей Ч (03.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А еще говориться что пратьекабудды идут дальше в постижении реальности чем шраваки. То есть иллюзий у них меньше.


Какие могут быть иллюзии у будды? ) 
У пратьека-будд просто способностей больше, чем у шравака-будд. Первые открывают путь к пробуждению сами (самостоятельно пробудившийся), вторые следуя пути, открытым Буддой. Конечно, способности тех, кто может открыть путь к Постижению, и тех, кто способен лишь последовать по уже открытому пути, различаются. Но и те и другие в итоге становятся Архатами. У Будды соответственно ещё больше способностей, ибо он не только самостоятельно открыл путь к Пробуждению, но и учил этому других, то есть повернул Колесо Учения.

----------

Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Какие могут быть иллюзии у будды? ) 
> У пратьека-будд просто способностей больше, чем у шравака-будд. Первые открывают путь к пробуждению сами (самостоятельно пробудившийся), вторые следуя пути, открытым Буддой. Конечно, способности тех, кто может открыть путь к Постижению, и тех, кто способен лишь последовать по уже открытому пути, различаются. Но и те и другие в итоге становятся Архатами. У Будды соответственно ещё больше способностей, ибо он не только самостоятельно открыл путь к Пробуждению, но и учил этому других, то есть повернул Колесо Учения.


Сергей. Я прсот оисхожу из текстов, где прописываются различия.
У Будды, в отличие от остальных, иллюзий фактически нет. а шраваков и пратьекабудд еще остаются иллюзии. Да и нирвана шраваков не считается с точки зрения махаяны - конечной нирваной. Но разговор не о том, а чтобы Ullu успокоивалась

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей. Я прсот оисхожу из текстов, где прописываются различия.
> У Будды, в отличие от остальных, иллюзий фактически нет. а шраваков и пратьекабудд еще остаются иллюзии. Да и нирвана шраваков не считается с точки зрения махаяны - конечной нирваной,


Да, я слышал об этом. Просто хотел сказать, что есть и другая точка зрения. Причём и в самой махаяне не всё так однозначно с _"ненастоящей нирваной"_ Архатов. Я кстати это только в Лотосовой сутре встречал, и то, говорят, что там с переводом могут быть не точности. Ну тантры не будем трогать, это отдельный разговор.)

----------

Tong Po (04.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, я слышал об этом. Просто хотел сказать, что есть и другая точка зрения. Причём и в самой махаяне не всё так однозначно с _"ненастоящей нирваной"_ Архатов. Я кстати это только в Лотосовой сутре встречал, и то, говорят, что там с переводом могут быть не точности. Ну тантры не будем трогать, это отдельный разговор.)


А что тантры? тантры приятная вещь. Весьма. Можем и их тронуть

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А что тантры? тантры приятная вещь. Весьма. Можем и их тронуть


Нет, я имел ввиду, что там действительно может быть всё по-другому.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нет, я имел ввиду, что там действительно может быть всё по-другому.


Это в тех тантричсеких вещах что в странах с тхеравадой передается?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это в тех тантричсеких вещах что в странах с тхеравадой передается?


Про них я вообще мало что знаю. )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Про них я вообще мало что знаю. )


Но они есть. Кстати махаяна тоже была в странах тхеравады хорошо развита... правда история показывает что были хорошие политические игры.
А посему сказки о том что первично, что истинно и не -истинно, что скрывалось и не скрывалось - лучше опустить и наслаждаться

----------

Сергей Ч (03.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Но разговор не о том, а чтобы Ullu успокоивалась


Но если об этом, то я и не беспокоюсь. Тогда отвечать на остальное не за чем видимо.

----------


## Tong Po

> Слушай, ну а у Хинду или Суфьев можно и покруче найти. ))
> Это тоже будет Тантра? Мы так или сползем в воззрение "все едино, все ништяк" (что мило, но неконструктивно),
> либо будем следовать букве закона, насчет трех основ пути. Нет трех основ - не тантра.
> Есть бодхичитта в ПК? Нет. Значить не тантра))
> Я понимаю, что подход сугубо формальный, но иначе мы просто утонем - 
> сначала ПК, потом исихазм...


Ну у хинду-то точно Тантра есть. Более того, практически весь современный индуизм (за исключением, наверно, шраутов и, отчасти, смартов) - смесь тантризма и ведизма. Причём тантризма там явно больше.

----------


## Говинда

> В каком тибетском монастыре изучают палийский канон?



В Мидролинге. Начинается обучение с ПК.

----------


## Ашвария

> Ну у хинду-то точно Тантра есть. Более того, практически весь современный индуизм (за исключением, наверно, шраутов и, отчасти, смартов) - смесь тантризма и ведизма. Причём тантризма там явно больше.


Вы правы конечно, есть Тантра. И пуджи есть, и принятие Прибежища [в СанатанаДхарме, не-традиции не имею ввиду].
Вы наверно имели ввиду ещё яджны, ягьи? Так это практически предание Огню лишних качеств и желаний, в сущности. Может внешне напоминать подношение Торма, тоже жертва.
У суфиев есть особый вид йогической медитации во вращении, но не все так способны практиковать, и это НЕ Тантра.

----------


## Говинда

> Там вы слова "принцип" не найдёте.
> Также как и много других слов. А вот слова о том, что в шравакаяне, пратьекабуддаяне и пр. есть ограничения, которые не дают полностью постичь реальность - так вполне.
> да даже то что махаяна для лиц с малыми способностями тоже найти можно в текстах ати


Вы хотите заявить, что ученики Будды Шакьямуни не были Архатами, или как вы выразились были низшими )))

Я забыл сутру, может братья из тхеравады подскажут, где Будда говорил, что если кто-то говорит - есть низшее Учение, и есть высшее, то тот говорит хулу на Будду.

----------


## Говинда

> А еще говориться что пратьекабудды идут дальше в постижении реальности чем шраваки. То есть иллюзий у них меньше.
> По сути то мы можем говорить только о том что исчезает. О плоде толком сказать то и нельзя


Пожалуйста ещё раз Саттипатхана Сутта: "И любой, кто будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение семи лет, сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения"....О, не принимайте за меру половину месяца. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение недели, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". 
....

----------


## Говинда

Самдонг Ринпоче: "Если вы ставите свою школу выше других, значит Дхарма не затронула ваше сердце"

----------

Aion (04.04.2014), Сергей Ч (04.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> В Мидролинге. Начинается обучение с ПК.


Любопытно. Пруфлинк есть? 
На их сайте ничего подобного не упомянуто: http://www.mindrolling.org/college/studies.cfm

О! А Вы, часом, не из учеников Дорже Жамбо (ака Олег Мужчиль)?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Пожалуйста ещё раз Саттипатхана Сутта: "И любой, кто будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение семи лет, сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения"....О, не принимайте за меру половину месяца. Если кто-то будет таким образом практиковать эти четыре основы памятования в течение недели, тогда он сможет получить один из следующих двух плодов: "высшее знание" ("Архатство"), здесь и сейчас, либо, если остаток привязанности все еще сохраняется, состояние "невозвращения". 
> ....


Вы не умеете читать?
Вам уже сказали, что записи в ПК не считаются очень важными в других школах буддизма. Признаются как учение Будды, но не считается основным для других школ. 
Хинаяна, махаяна и ваджраяна - разные направления в буддизме со своими писаниями. То есть со своими основными текстами.
Ну и соответственно получается что и ламримы вам не знакомы. Еще раз приходится указывать вам на ваше незнание

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В Мидролинге. Начинается обучение с ПК.


В Миндролинге изучается только несколько сутр, относящихся к малой колеснице. Но не ПК. Курс обучения в Миндролинге здесь уже выкладывал. Там были указаны тексты, которые изучаются.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Говинда

> Любопытно. Пруфлинк есть? 
> На их сайте ничего подобного не упомянуто: http://www.mindrolling.org/college/studies.cfm
> 
> О! А Вы, часом, не из учеников Дорже Жамбо (ака Олег Мужчиль)?


Я это слышал от Кхенпо Цеванг Гьяцо http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=13608

----------


## Legba

> Я это слышал от Кхенпо Цеванг Гьяцо http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=13608


ОК-ОК. Вы на вопрос-то относительно Шейчен Линга ответьте))

----------


## Говинда

> Вы не умеете читать?
> Вам уже сказали, что записи в ПК не считаются очень важными в других школах буддизма. Признаются как учение Будды, но не считается основным для других школ. 
> Хинаяна, махаяна и ваджраяна - разные направления в буддизме со своими писаниями. То есть со своими основными текстами.
> Ну и соответственно получается что и ламримы вам не знакомы. Еще раз приходится указывать вам на ваше незнание


Хорошо, тексты не очень нужны. А как же основы Учения, такие как 37 факторов просветления, 4 дхьяны и такие методы, как шаматха и випашьяна, без которых нельзя обойтись в ваджраяне?

----------


## Говинда

> ОК-ОК. Вы на вопрос-то относительно Шейчен Линга ответьте))


и что вам ответить? вы мою традицию видели? А с Дорже Жамбо я знаком. И какое это имеет отношение к данному вопрсу? не понял вас..

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Хорошо, тексты не очень нужны. А как же основы Учения, такие как 37 факторов просветления, 4 дхьяны и такие методы, как шаматха и випашьяна, без которых нельзя обойтись в ваджраяне?


Смотрите коренные тексты. Там достаточно ясно показывается что надо и что не надо.

----------


## Говинда

> Смотрите коренные тексты. Там достаточно ясно показывается что надо и что не надо.


Теперь вы не ответили на вопрос? Насколько я знаю ригпа - это слияние шаматхи и випашьяны , или У Целе Нацог Рандола в "Светочи Махамудры" в главе Успокоение Ума и Проникновение в суть об этом же и говориться. А 37 факторов и 4 дхьяны разве к вашей традиции не относятся?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Теперь вы не ответили на вопрос? Насколько я знаю ригпа - это слияние шаматхи и випашьяны , или У Целе Нацог Рандола в "Светочи Махамудры" в главе Успокоение Ума и Проникновение в суть об этом же и говориться. А 37 факторов и 4 дхьяны разве к вашей традиции не относятся?


Я вам уже посоветовал почитать коренные тексты. Там достаточно ясно прописывается что и как надо делать и что достигается. И поищите там например 37 факторов  :Smilie: 

Да даже в текстах ати

----------


## Аурум

> В Мидролинге. Начинается обучение с ПК.


Какие ваши доказательства кроме "я так слышал"? Палийский канон — другая традиция, вам уже говорили.

----------

Legba (04.04.2014), Карма Палджор (04.04.2014), Сергей Ч (04.04.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Похоже, опять начинается обсуждение в духе: "Обсуждали Ваджраяну. Порвали два шаблона!"

----------

Legba (04.04.2014), Карма Палджор (04.04.2014), Кузьмич (04.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Пять копеек к вопросу взаимодействия колесниц. Чогьям Трунгпа вообще говорит, что Махаяна начинается там, где кончается Хинаяна  :Smilie: 




> Hinayana discipline is fundamentally one of taming the mind. By working with the various forms of unmindfulness, we begin to become thorough and precise, and our discipline becomes good. When we are thoroughly tamed by the practice of shamatha discipline, or mindfulnesspractice, as well as trained by vipashyana, or awareness, in how to hear the teachings, we begin to develop a complete understanding of the dharma. After that, we also begin to develop a complete understanding of how, in our particular state of being tamed, we can relate with others.
> In the mahayana we talk more in terms of training the mind. That is the next step. The mind is already tamed, therefore it can be trained. In other words, we have been able to domesticate our mind by practicing hinayana discipline according to the principles of the buddhadharma.
> Having domesticated our mind, then we can use it further.


P.S. Оффтопик: Дзен Мастрер Сунг Сан говорил примерно то же самое, Махаяна начинается там, где кончается Хинаяна, ну а Дзен начинается там, где исчерпывается Махаяна  :Smilie: 



> The goal of Hinayana practice is, as we said before, to attain nirvana. You attain that everything is complete empty, and this emptiness is itself the true nature of this world, the universe, and all our minds. But what is the correct function of the truth? How do we use truth to help this suffering world? That is the teaching of Mahayana Buddhism and Zen.

----------

Aion (04.04.2014), Legba (04.04.2014), Аурум (04.04.2014), Сергей Ч (04.04.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Похоже, опять начинается обсуждение в духе: "Обсуждали Ваджраяну. Порвали два шаблона!"


Дык, сообщающиеся сосуды же обсуждают(ся)...

----------

Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это я выразился иносказательно специально, чтобы все читали и морщились.


Речь _неправдивая и неприятная_?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Так. Напитки и попкорн в студию  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (04.04.2014), Аурум (04.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

Похоже у нас тут появилась местная "махаяна" в которой не только ПК не признают "основным", но и коментарии учителей Ваджраяны уже тоже не катят, только коренные тексты, только хардкор.

----------

Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Какие ваши доказательства кроме "я так слышал"? Палийский канон — другая традиция, вам уже говорили.


Ну так и тантра не дзочген, не примазывайтесь ка со своим ошибочным воззрением к безошибочному.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Похоже у нас тут появилась местная "махаяна" в которой не только ПК не признают "основным", но и коментарии учителей Ваджраяны уже тоже не катят, только коренные тексты, только хардкор.


Похоже тут у многих появляется нежелание думать своей головой.
Ullu - цитата о том что даже в малой колеснице между собой различались в плане признания тех или иных текстов - взяты из текста Таранатхи.
А хардкор всегда полезней. Иначе будем бегать по плоской земле, как и было завещано  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну так и тантра не дзочген, не примазывайтесь ка со своим ошибочным воззрением к безошибочному.


О чём это? О том что вариант "я так слышал" не прокатывает? Ага. Не канает.
Кстати ПК действительно в Миндролинге не изучают.

----------


## Legba

> Кстати ПК действительно в Миндролинге не изучают.


Вы просто не в курсе ситуации.))
Дорже Жамбо с присными выписали, несколько лет назад, Кхенпо из Миндролинга.
В ходе "переводов" его лекций, а также в последствии, они приписывали бедному Кхенпо что ни попадя, вплоть до владения маг-цзалом))
А ПК Дорже Жамбо очень любит, поскольку начинал свою деятельность в тот момент, когда русской литературы было очень мало.
Посему, будучи, типа, "нингмапинцем" - ДЖ основывает свое "учение" на... Ламриме Цонкапы и Сутрах ПК! (неожиданно, правда).
И соответственно - у них сложившийся паттерн - ПК=Сутра, Сутра=ПК.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы просто не в курсе ситуации.))
> Дорже Жамбо с присными выписали, несколько лет назад, Кхенпо из Миндролинга.
> В ходе "переводов" его лекций, а также в последствии, они приписывали бедному Кхенпо что ни попадя, вплоть до владения маг-цзалом))


Легба. Да как бы помню весь тот маразм, что последователи ДЖ выливали на дхарма-орге и здесь. А также читал какую ахинею у них на форуме говорят.
Да куда уж мне с этим тягаться-то? Ну разве только еще раз попросить Пема Рангдрола прислать список текстов что изучается в Миндролинге. А впрочем здесь сей список был уже выложен. Не припомню чтобы там был ПК  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Но в сутрах описано что Будда достиг освобождения посредством вхождения в дхьяны, и дальше в суттрах он дает объяснения как входить в дхьяны последовательно и достигать нирваны.
> Но не описано, что он практиковал тантру и парамиты.


В Сутрах Палийского Канона - да, примерно так и написано.
В Сутрах Махаяны - написано, что он практиковал Парамиты.
В Тантрах - что он практиковал Тантру. 
И кстати странно, если бы было по другому.




> Он отличается, но архат это тоже полное освобождение, и Ронгзомпа пишет про пратьекабудд, что они достигают полного освобождения постигая вторичные причины которые движут 12ти звенной цепью взаимозависимого происхождения.


Ох. Освобождение архатов и пратьекабудд не тоже самое, что просветление бодхисаттв.
Состояние Будды отлично по своим качествам от состояния архата, что признают и тхераваддины.
Махаянисты просто делают упор на то, что без всеведения (кое есть у Будды, но нет у архатов и пратьекабудд) невозможно полноценно помогать живым существам.
Посему конечной целью считается состояние Будды, но *не* состояние архата. 
Пикантные подробности.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Да куда уж мне с этим тягаться-то?


Однозначно. Они совершенно непобедимы. Приколитесь:
http://ningma.org.ua/forums/topic.ph...100#1393468100

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Однозначно. Они совершенно непобедимы. Приколитесь:
> http://ningma.org.ua/forums/topic.ph...100#1393468100


Мда. А что про это говорит ПК?  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (04.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> В Сутрах Палийского Канона - да, примерно так и написано.
> В Сутрах Махаяны - написано, что он практиковал Парамиты.
> В Тантрах - что он практиковал Тантру. 
> И кстати странно, если бы было по другому.


А дзогчен он вообще не передавал и не написано что он его практиковал, но зато учитель дзогчен говорит о том, что дзогчен согласуется с сутрами, он не говорит с сутрами махаяны, если бы это было так, то я думаю, что Ринпоче не забыл бы о том, что есть сутры махаяны, а есть сутры ПК и не упустил бы такой важный момент.
Дальше , я думаю, остается вопрос что конкретно означает "согласуется полностью" , но с позиции "ПК это не то учение, котрое нужно принимать во внимание", этот вопрос сложно рассматривать, по моему.



> Ох. Освобождение архатов и пратьекабудд не тоже самое, что просветление бодхисаттв.
> Состояние Будды отлично по своим качествам от состояния архата, что признают и тхераваддины.
> Махаянисты просто делают упор на то, что без всеведения (кое есть у Будды, но нет у архатов и пратьекабудд) невозможно полноценно помогать живым существам.
> Посему конечной целью считается состояние Будды, но *не* состояние архата. 
> Пикантные подробности.


Да. Но теперь давайте посмотрим на вопрос, с которого спор начался, принимаем ли мы во внимание то что написано в сутрах ПК про отношение к учителю.
И вот как то, что просветление Архата не равно просветлению Будды на этот вопрос влияет? Т.е почему когда приводят цитату из ПК про отношение к учителю на это надо отвечать, что это же ПК, он не подходит?

----------

Говинда (04.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Похоже тут у многих появляется нежелание думать своей головой.
> Ullu - цитата о том что даже в малой колеснице между собой различались в плане признания тех или иных текстов - взяты из текста Таранатхи.
> А хардкор всегда полезней. Иначе будем бегать по плоской земле, как и было завещано


У меня нежелание думать вашей головой только, со своей у меня все ок.
Если вы хотите сами думать, то тогда зачем коренные тексты? А если хотите опираться на авторитетные источники, то мне не понятно по какой причине надо отбрасывать коментарии и оставлять только коренные тексты?

----------

Говинда (04.04.2014), Сергей Ч (04.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> У меня нежелание думать вашей головой только, со своей у меня все ок.


То тоы вы посчитали что в Тибете ПК знают.




> Если вы хотите сами думать, то тогда зачем коренные тексты? А если хотите опираться на авторитетные источники, то мне не понятно по какой причине надо отбрасывать коментарии и оставлять только коренные тексты?


Комментарии всегда вторичны.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да. Но теперь давайте посмотрим на вопрос, с которого спор начался, принимаем ли мы во внимание то что написано в сутрах ПК про отношение к учителю.
> И вот как то, что просветление Архата не равно просветлению Будды на этот вопрос влияет? Т.е почему когда приводят цитату из ПК про отношение к учителю на это надо отвечать, что это же ПК, он не подходит?


Понятие добродетельный друг или что-то подобное - как-то не соответствует такому понятию как гуру. Это вообще-то разное. В русском язвке такие понятия слились. Посему путаница и происходит. Также словом учитель можно (с натяжкой) перевести и ачарья и кхенпо и пр. Но в тантре говорится про полагание на гуру.

----------


## Аурум

> Похоже у нас тут появилась местная "махаяна" в которой не только ПК не признают "основным", но и коментарии учителей Ваджраяны уже тоже не катят, только коренные тексты, только хардкор.


Еще раз задам вам вопрос. Скажите, пожалуйста, в какой из махаянских школ или в ваджраяне признают основным палийский канон?

----------


## Аурум

> Ну так и тантра не дзочген, не примазывайтесь ка со своим ошибочным воззрением к безошибочному.


_== "Синее не красное, а вы не примазывайтесь со своим мнением к истине."_

----------


## ullu

> Еще раз задам вам вопрос. Скажите, пожалуйста, в какой из махаянских школ или в ваджраяне признают основным палийский канон?


Я не знаю ничего про признавание чего-либо основным вообще, я не понимаю о чем вы говорите.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> _== "Синее не красное, а вы не примазывайтесь со своим мнением к истине."_


О, вы уже истина? :Smilie:  Круто.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я не знаю ничего про признавание чего-либо основным вообще, я не понимаю о чем вы говорите.


А зачем тогда пытаться что-то утверждать, если вы не в курсе?

----------


## ullu

> Понятие добродетельный друг или что-то подобное - как-то не соответствует такому понятию как гуру. Это вообще-то разное. В русском язвке такие понятия слились. Посему путаница и происходит. Также словом учитель можно (с натяжкой) перевести и ачарья и кхенпо и пр. Но в тантре говорится про полагание на гуру.


Ииии....вывод какой отсюда? Что если говорится о важности учителя ( когда он является добродетельным другом ) в сутрах, то может ли учитель не быть важным в тантре? В которой на гуру вообще полагаются полностью?

----------

Говинда (05.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ииии....вывод какой отсюда? Что если говорится о важности учителя ( когда он является добродетельным другом ) в сутрах, то может ли учитель не быть важным в тантре? В которой на гуру вообще полагаются полностью?


Вывод другой напрашивается - надо понимать где и о чем пишут, а не пытаться всё под одну гребенку да без понимания к тому же

----------


## ullu

> А зачем тогда пытаться что-то утверждать, если вы не в курсе?


Я ничего о признании основным не утверждала.

----------


## ullu

> Вывод другой напрашивается - надо понимать где и о чем пишут, а не пытаться всё под одну гребенку да без понимания к тому же


Нда, бывает.

----------


## ullu

> То тоы вы посчитали что в Тибете ПК знают.


По карйней мере там знают о нем. Этого достаточно что бы помнить что о нем надо сказать, если имеешь ввиду сутры и не имеешь ввиду ПК.



> Комментарии всегда вторичны.


Я бы не была так уверена в этом.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я ничего о признании основным не утверждала.


Таки вы предположили ошибочно что ПК является основным для махаяны и пр.

----------


## Аурум

> Я не знаю ничего про признавание чего-либо основным вообще, я не понимаю о чем вы говорите.


А когда этот пост писали, то вы понимали о чём вы говорите, говоря об "основном"?




> Похоже у нас тут появилась местная "махаяна" в которой не только ПК не признают "основным", но и коментарии учителей Ваджраяны уже тоже не катят, только коренные тексты, только хардкор.

----------


## ullu

> Таки вы предположили ошибочно что ПК является основным для махаяны и пр.


ГДЕ? :EEK!:

----------


## Аурум

> Таки вы предположили ошибочно что ПК является основным для махаяны и пр.


Треск шаблона.

----------


## Нико

> Ииии....вывод какой отсюда? Что если говорится о важности учителя ( когда он является добродетельным другом ) в сутрах, то может ли учитель не быть важным в тантре? В которой на гуру вообще полагаются полностью?


Я внесу поправку, как новоявленный "скептик". Если даже ты получил сто вангов от гуру, но он потом тебя предал, лучше отстраниться от такого гуру. Нейтрально, и понимать, что он многое тебе дал. Недостатки: ты потеряешь реализации, полученные от общения именно с этим гуру. Преимущества: если будешь помнить о тех знаниях, которые он тебе дал, они сохранятся.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По карйней мере там знают о нем. Этого достаточно что бы помнить что о нем надо сказать, если имеешь ввиду сутры и не имеешь ввиду ПК.


Опять додумки. И опять не в тему. Когда в ТБ говорят о сутрах, подразумевают чаще всего махаянские. Или те что есть в санскритском каноне.




> Я бы не была так уверена в этом.


Это зависит от способностей  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> А когда этот пост писали, то вы понимали о чём вы говорите, говоря об "основном"?


Нет, там поэтому основной в кавычках.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я внесу поправку, как новоявленный "скептик". Если даже ты получил сто вангов от гуру, но он потом тебя предал, лучше отстраниться от такого гуру. Нейтрально, и понимать, что он многое тебе дал. Недостатки: ты потеряешь реализации, полученные от общения именно с этим гуру. Преимущества: если будешь помнить о тех знаниях, которые он тебе дал, они сохранятся.


Почти как у Карма Чагме.
Правда тот сказал еще повеселее: забудь о нём и вычеркни из списков всё что от такого гуру получал. И не практикуй полученные методы

----------

Нико (04.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Я внесу поправку, как новоявленный "скептик". Если даже ты получил сто вангов от гуру, но он потом тебя предал, лучше отстраниться от такого гуру. Нейтрально, и понимать, что он многое тебе дал. Недостатки: ты потеряешь реализации, полученные от общения именно с этим гуру. Преимущества: если будешь помнить о тех знаниях, которые он тебе дал, они сохранятся.


Да, это объясняется подробно когда объясняется тема как правильно следовать учителю.

----------


## ullu

> Опять додумки. И опять не в тему. Когда в ТБ говорят о сутрах, подразумевают чаще всего махаянские. Или те что есть в санскритском каноне.


Да откуда вы знаете что Ринпоче подразумевал когда писал ДС? Вы у него спрашивали, или это у меня значит додумки?




> Это зависит от способностей


Ну да, потролльчатничаем? :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да откуда вы знаете что Ринпоче подразумевал когда писал ДС? Вы у него спрашивали, или это у меня значит додумки?


А откуда вы знаете что он под этим подразумевал? Или всезнание прорезалось?
Ах да. Мы же еще считаем что всё хорошо уживается. Вот незадача. А почему тгда не изучаем какое воззрение в девяти классах учений?  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> А откуда вы знаете что он под этим подразумевал? Или всезнание прорезалось?
> Ах да. Мы же еще считаем что всё хорошо уживается. Вот незадача. А почему тгда не изучаем какое воззрение в девяти классах учений?


Написано сутры, значит сутры. А вот думать что а это не про все сутры, это вот додумывать значит. 
Кто не изучает воззрение ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Написано сутры, значит сутры. А вот думать что а это не про все сутры, это вот додумывать значит.


Ага. А значит Таранатха додумывал, когда писал что разные школы главными писаниями считают вполне определенные тексты, а остальные - второстепенными? 
И значит ошибались все те мастера что говорили о противоречии в обетах, методах и пр.




> Кто не изучает воззрение ?


Да похоже что вы ни воззрение, ни методологию. Только "принципы"

----------


## Аурум

> А когда этот пост писали, то *вы понимали о чём вы говорите*, говоря об "основном"?





> *Нет*, там поэтому основной в кавычках.


Старайтесь в другой раз понять о чём речь идёт.

----------


## ullu

> Ага. А значит Таранатха додумывал, когда писал что разные школы главными писаниями считают вполне определенные тексты, а остальные - второстепенными? 
> И значит ошибались все те мастера что говорили о противоречии в обетах, методах и пр.


Причем здесь главное и второстепенное ? Мы вообще не об этом говорим. Мы говорим о том что все учения Будды согласуются между собой.
Я не знаю о противоречиях в обетах и методах, я знаю что высшими колесницами считается ошибками в воззрении, медитации и поведении низших, но это не противоречие, это разница в способностях учеников, о чем я и говорю.




> Да похоже что вы ни воззрение, ни методологию. Только "принципы"


Ну вы не обращайте внимание на мои способности, вам они ни к чему же. И все будет хорошо.

----------

Говинда (05.04.2014), Сергей Ч (04.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Старайтесь в другой раз понять о чём речь идёт.


Слушаю и повинуюсь, постарайтесь сперва понять о чем пишет человек которому вы начали возражать о своем, тогда у вас тоже все будет хорошо.

----------

Аурум (04.04.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Слушаю и повинуюсь, постарайтесь сперва понять о чем пишет человек которому вы начали возражать о своем, тогда у вас тоже все будет хорошо.


Скажите, вы всерьез считаете ПК базой для махаяны и ваджраяны?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Причем здесь главное и второстепенное ? Мы вообще не об этом говорим. Мы говорим о том что все учения Будды согласуются между собой.


Факты в студию на основании первичных источников. 
Тексты тхеравады не согласуются с махаяной и ваджраяной. Махаяна и ваджраяна там просто не признаются. Махаяна как-то не особо признает плоды хинаяны и пр. Нестыковок достаточно много. Так что насчет того что все учения Будды согласуются между собой - это слегка притянуто за уши.




> Я не знаю о противоречиях в обетах и методах, я знаю что высшими колесницами считается ошибками в воззрении, медитации и поведении низших, но это не противоречие, это разница в способностях учеников, о чем я и говорю.


С учетом того что будде в пк приписываются слова что он ничего не скрыл, ваше высказывание о высших колесницах мягко говоря странное. Тем более что Шакьямуни не имел отношения ко многим циклам учений. Да и не чурался он и того, что тибетцы не хотели признавать. А в частности того что относилось к индийской традиции и вошло благополучно в кангьюры. что собственно не ведет к освобождению (вот те раз, в кангьюре и не ведет к освобождению).

----------

Legba (05.04.2014), Аурум (04.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Скажите, вы всерьез считаете ПК базой для махаяны и ваджраяны?


Это зависит от того что вы имеете ввиду под базой. Ну не знаю я что такое база. 4 БИ база? 4 печати Будды база? 3 завета Гараба Дордже база? 
Я считаю что ПК это учение Будды, поэтому оно верно, т.е оно не мирское и выводит за пределы сансары, потому что происходит из воззрения Будды, и поэтому, если возникает в этом необходимость, можно ПК использовать в согласии с той традицией в которой практикуешь.

----------

Говинда (05.04.2014), Сергей Ч (04.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это зависит от того что вы имеете ввиду под базой. Ну не знаю я что такое база. 4 БИ база? 4 печати Будды база? 3 завета Гараба Дордже база? 
> Я считаю что ПК это учение Будды, поэтому оно верно, т.е оно не мирское и выводит за пределы сансары, потому что происходит из воззрения Будды, и поэтому, если возникает в этом необходимость, можно ПК использовать в согласии с той традицией в которой практикуешь.


Есть много методов ,которые вполне мирские и не рассчитаны на то чтобы вести из сансары. если вы скажете что они ложны, значит будете противоречить ТБ и Будде

----------


## ullu

> Факты в студию на основании первичных источников. 
> Тексты тхеравады не согласуются с махаяной и ваджраяной. Махаяна и ваджраяна там просто не признаются. Махаяна как-то не особо признает плоды хинаяны и пр. Нестыковок достаточно много. Так что насчет того что все учения Будды согласуются между собой - это слегка притянуто за уши.


Я так не считаю. То, что махаяна и ваджраяна не признаются тхеравадинами это проблема тхеравадинов, а не сутр. Махаяна как это не признает плоды хинаяны, если Ронгзомпа пишет что пратьекабуды достигают полного освобождения? 
Все эти нестыковки происходят из-за того, что люди хотят делить , а не понимать как это согласуется, я так считаю.



> С учетом того что будде в пк приписываются слова что он ничего не скрыл, ваше высказывание о высших колесницах мягко говоря странное. Тем более что Шакьямуни не имел отношения ко многим циклам учений. Да и не чурался он и того, что тибетцы не хотели признавать. А в частности того что относилось к индийской традиции и вошло благополучно в кангьюры. что собственно не ведет к освобождению (вот те раз, в кангьюре и не ведет к освобождению).


Дайте ссылку на сутру, а то вон Гриди написал что там по другому говорится, что здесь содержится все что нужно для освобождения, а там и содержится.
А то что он ничего не скрыл и поэтому махаяна не верна это уже трактовка тхеравадинов чтобы не признавать махаяну, имхо.
Ну не имел отношение, и что же? Это что значит что ПК этим учениям противоречить начал что ли и вести куда-то в другую сторону?
Кангьюр ведет к освобождению, а не дхарани из кангьюра. Если вы будете только наммка плести вы тоже особо не освободитесь.

----------

Говинда (05.04.2014), Дондог (29.07.2016), Сергей Ч (04.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Есть много методов ,которые вполне мирские и не рассчитаны на то чтобы вести из сансары. если вы скажете что они ложны, значит будете противоречить ТБ и Будде


Они и не заявлены как выводящие из сансары, поэтому они не ложные, они второстепенные практики для улучшения обстоятельств.
Поэтому я не скажу , что они ложные, но и не скажу что они ведут к освобождению.

----------


## ullu

Ну и всеми любимый Гуру Ринпоче 
"Эмахо!Слушай,царь!Если ты практикуешь так,как было сказано,то не
найдешь никакого противоречия ни между великой и малой колесницами, ни
между колесницей Мантры и Аналитической колесницей , ни между колесницами
причины и плода‐так помни же об этом, великий царь."

----------

Говинда (05.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А то что он ничего не скрыл и поэтому махаяна не верна это уже трактовка тхеравадинов чтобы не признавать махаяну, имхо.


Тхеравадины разные бывают. ) В целом не признаются лишь взгляды махаянцев на учения Палийского канона. Вот и всё. (Частное мнение отдельно взятых представителей мы сейчас не берем в расчет). А вот что касается самой махаяны - то тут не все так однозначно. Вряд ли можно вот так прямо говорить о том, что вся махаяна таки и не признается тхеравадой как буддизм. Многие тхеравадины про неё просто не знают, также как и тибетцы про тхераваду. )  

Априори считать, что тхеравада - это та самая "шравакаяна" описанная в тибетских текстах - будет ошибкой. Потому как читая о взглядах, методах и плодах этих самых "тибетских шраваков" становится понятным, что к тхераваде это не имеет никакого отношения. Всё это напоминает мне историю с критикой Бога-творца Нагарджуны, в своё время она может и была актуальна. Но с точки зрения например христианских учений о Боге, это "опровержение" весьма примитивно. Вот также и хинаяна, которая в тибетских текстах противопоставлена махаяне, к тхераваде не имеет никакого отношения.

----------

Legba (05.04.2014), Tong Po (05.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Тхеравадины разные бывают. ) В целом не признаются лишь взгляды махаянцев на учения Палийского канона. Вот и всё. (Частное мнение отдельно взятых представителей мы сейчас не берем в расчет). А вот что касается самой махаяны - то тут не все так однозначно. Вряд ли можно вот так прямо говорить о том, что вся махаяна таки и не признается тхеравадой как буддизм. Многие тхеравадины про неё просто не знают, также как и тибетцы про тхераваду. )  
> 
> Априори считать, что тхеравада - это та самая "шравакаяна" описанная в тибетских текстах - будет ошибкой. Потому как читая о взглядах, методах и плодах этих самых "тибетских шраваков" становится понятным, что к тхераваде это не имеет никакого отношения. Всё это напоминает мне историю с критикой Бога-творца Нагарджуны, в своё время она может и была актуальна. Но с точки зрения например христианских учений о Боге, это "опровержение" весьма примитивно. Вот также и хинаяна, которая в тибетских текстах противопоставлена махаяне, к тхераваде не имеет никакого отношения.


Вы почитайте классификацию колесниц.
Тхеравада по методам будет однозначно классифицирована как шравакаяна.
Никакой "той самой" шравакаяны нет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы почитайте классификацию колесниц.
> Тхеравада по методам будет однозначно классифицирована как шравакаяна.
> Никакой "той самой" шравакаяны нет.


b. Взгляд
Как основу своего пути, они устанавливают свой взгляд, фокусируясь на всех явлениях, входящих в состав пяти совокупностей и постигая, что они лишены какой-либо персональной сущности. Они не постигают того, что все материальные явления и явления сознания лишены истинной реальности, и заявляют об истинном существовании мельчайших частиц в воспринимаемых объектах и бесконечно малых неделимых моментов сознания. Им не достает постижения отсутствия истинности существования явлений.

Какая же это Тхеравада?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аурум

> b. Взгляд
> Как основу своего пути, они устанавливают свой взгляд, фокусируясь на всех явлениях, входящих в состав пяти совокупностей и постигая, что они лишены какой-либо персональной сущности. Они не постигают того, что все материальные явления и явления сознания лишены истинной реальности, и заявляют об истинном существовании мельчайших частиц в воспринимаемых объектах и бесконечно малых неделимых моментов сознания. Им не достает постижения отсутствия истинности существования явлений.
> 
> Какая же это Тхеравада?


Я сказал по методам.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я сказал по методам.


Да и про методы там ничего нет. Шаматха только упоминается, и то странно как-то описана её практика.. Нет такого в тхераваде.
 В приведенной вами классификации, тхеравада по взглядам и методам больше всего соответствует (не полностью конечно, но ближе всего) третьему пункуту:  3. Бодхисаттваяна (колесница бодхисаттв, Byang-Ch’ub Sems-dPa’). Оттуда:

b. Взгляд
 Подход Серединного Пути, это осознание того, факта, что явления проявляются вследствие взаимозависимого происхождения, но в действительности они пустотны, и находятся за пределами восьми крайностей концептуальных усложнений (7). При помощи этих подходов, на основе объяснения двух уровней реальности, они совершенно реализуют отсутствие какой-либо индивидуальной сущности или подлинности явлений.

с. Медитация
Описывая их путь, и то, как они практикуют медитацию, то бодхисаттвы тренируются в развитии своего постижения единства двух уровней реальности, и на основании йогической медитации, которая объединяет шаматху и випашьяну, постепенно медитируют на тридцати семи факторах просветления, во время нахождения на пути тренировки.

Вот это уже ближе к истине.

----------

Tong Po (05.04.2014), Говинда (05.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну и всеми любимый Гуру Ринпоче 
> "Эмахо!Слушай,царь!Если ты практикуешь так,как было сказано,то не
> найдешь никакого противоречия ни между великой и малой колесницами, ни
> между колесницей Мантры и Аналитической колесницей , ни между колесницами
> причины и плода‐так помни же об этом, великий царь."


Это если практикуешь как нужно ["как было сказано"] и достигаешь Просветления.

----------


## ullu

> Тхеравадины разные бывают. )


Да, тут я не права, конечно.

----------


## Greedy

> Дайте ссылку на сутру, а то вон Гриди написал что там по другому говорится, что здесь содержится все что нужно для освобождения, а там и содержится.
> А то что он ничего не скрыл и поэтому махаяна не верна это уже трактовка тхеравадинов чтобы не признавать махаяну, имхо.


Ситуация несколько иная.
В "Большой сутре об окончательной нирване" Будда говорит, что счастлив от того, что ничего не утаил от своих учеников. Все методы, необходимые для реализации Дхармы (а согласно традиционным махаянским представлениям, реализация Дхармы трёхчастна), им были даны.

Позиция тхеравадинов о том, что их канон содержит все методы, данные Буддой - исключительно позиция их традиции. Будда перечня учений, которые он давал, не оставлял.

----------

Аурум (04.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Вы почитайте классификацию колесниц.
> Тхеравада по методам будет однозначно классифицирована как шравакаяна.
> Никакой "той самой" шравакаяны нет.


А есть ли ссылка на текст, из которого взято то, что написано про шраваков и пратьекабудд?

----------


## ullu

> Ситуация несколько иная.
> В "Большой сутре об окончательной нирване" Будда говорит, что счастлив от того, что ничего не утаил от своих учеников. Все методы, необходимые для реализации Дхармы (а согласно традиционным махаянским представлениям, реализация Дхармы трёхчастна), им были даны.
> 
> Позиция тхеравадинов о том, что их канон содержит все методы, данные Буддой - исключительно позиция их традиции. Будда перечня учений, которые он давал, не оставлял.


Спасибо.

----------


## ullu

> Это если практикуешь как нужно ["как было сказано"] и достигаешь Просветления.


"Так называемые духовные учителя, которые сами не освоили практику Дхармы, не понимают, что Дхарма свободна от сектантских границ. Они нападают друг на друга с огромным предубеждением. Поскольку все колесницы сами по себе истинны, не вступай в пререкания. Будь безмятежна."

----------

Говинда (05.04.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> "Так называемые духовные учителя, которые сами не освоили практику Дхармы, не понимают, что Дхарма свободна от сектантских границ. Они нападают друг на друга с огромным предубеждением. Поскольку все колесницы сами по себе истинны, не вступай в пререкания. Будь безмятежна."


На этапе изучения надо чётко разграничивать воззрения и практики. А если начинать изучение с настроем "всё равно и всё едино", то будет каша в голове. Отсюда, кстати, и уверенность многих, что в тибетских школах изучают ПК.

----------


## ullu

> Априори считать, что тхеравада - это та самая "шравакаяна" описанная в тибетских текстах - будет ошибкой. Потому как читая о взглядах, методах и плодах этих самых "тибетских шраваков" становится понятным, что к тхераваде это не имеет никакого отношения. Всё это напоминает мне историю с критикой Бога-творца Нагарджуны, в своё время она может и была актуальна. Но с точки зрения например христианских учений о Боге, это "опровержение" весьма примитивно. Вот также и хинаяна, которая в тибетских текстах противопоставлена махаяне, к тхераваде не имеет никакого отношения.


Я на самом деле не слишком знакома с тхеравадой как она сейчас есть, для того чтобы смочь отнести её к какой-то из колесниц. 
К тому же я не очень понимаю зачем мне это "отнесение" вообще может понадобится  :Smilie:  Поэтому не слишком то стремлюсь разобраться в этом вопросе.

----------


## Аурум

> Я на самом деле не слишком знакома с тхеравадой как она сейчас есть, для того чтобы смочь отнести её к какой-то из колесниц. 
> К тому же я не очень понимаю зачем мне это "отнесение" вообще может понадобится  Поэтому не слишком то стремлюсь разобраться в этом вопросе.


Тогда запомните, что ПК никак не согласуется с тантрами и не изучается тибетцами.

----------


## ullu

> На этапе изучения надо чётко разграничивать воззрения и практики. А если начинать изучение с настроем "всё равно и всё едино", то будет каша в голове. Отсюда, кстати, и уверенность многих, что в тибетских школах изучают ПК.


Я не говорила про "все едино". Я говорила про то, что все учения соотносятся между собой и нельзя сказать, что в Ваджраяне не считают ПК учением Будды. И я считаю, что если хорошо не понимать особености каждой колесницы, то не получится и понять как они соотносятся, наоборот будут одни противоречия.

----------


## ullu

> Тогда запомните, что ПК никак не согласуется с тантрами и не изучается тибетцами.


Хорошо, только если вы запомните, что согласуется.

----------


## Аурум

Только что вы писали:



> Я на самом деле не слишком знакома с тхеравадой как она сейчас есть, для того чтобы смочь отнести её к какой-то из колесниц. 
> К тому же *я не очень понимаю зачем мне это "отнесение" вообще может понадобится*  Поэтому не слишком то стремлюсь разобраться в этом вопросе.


Через несколько минут вы же пишете, что:




> Я не говорила про "все едино". Я говорила про то, что все учения соотносятся между собой и нельзя сказать, что в Ваджраяне не считают ПК учением Будды. *И я считаю, что если хорошо не понимать особености каждой колесницы, то не получится и понять как они соотносятся*, наоборот будут одни противоречия.


Вы уж определитесь.

По поводу соотношения, возьмите хотя бы эмоции или страсти. В сутре они должны быть отвержены. А в тантре они используются. И как вам соотношение?



> _Чем больше дров (страстей), тем больше огонь (реализации)_ (Намкай Норбу)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я так не считаю. То, что махаяна и ваджраяна не признаются тхеравадинами это проблема тхеравадинов, а не сутр. Махаяна как это не признает плоды хинаяны, если Ронгзомпа пишет что пратьекабуды достигают полного освобождения? 
> Все эти нестыковки происходят из-за того, что люди хотят делить , а не понимать как это согласуется, я так считаю.


Тот же самый ламрим Гампопы указывает что у архатов и пратьекабудд - достигается малая нирвана. Будете спорить с Гампопой? Вперёд




> Дайте ссылку на сутру, а то вон Гриди написал что там по другому говорится, что здесь содержится все что нужно для освобождения, а там и содержится.


На которую?  Вариант "ничег оне спрятал в своей руке" означает что ничего другого просто не надо. Ясным и простым прямым тестом.
Или про то что связано со старой индийской традицией? Так весь раздел дхарани (он же - крия-тантра).
Или про то что не всё сказанное буддой ведет к освобождению? Так тот же раздел дхарани (он же крия-тантра) - достаточно большая часть текстов, рассчитанных на обычные мирские нужды.




> А то что он ничего не скрыл и поэтому махаяна не верна это уже трактовка тхеравадинов чтобы не признавать махаяну, имхо.


Это ваше имхо




> Кангьюр ведет к освобождению, а не дхарани из кангьюра. Если вы будете только наммка плести вы тоже особо не освободитесь.


Кангьюр никуда не ведет. Это всего лишь технический термин.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Они и не заявлены как выводящие из сансары, поэтому они не ложные, они второстепенные практики для улучшения обстоятельств.
> Поэтому я не скажу , что они ложные, но и не скажу что они ведут к освобождению.


Противоречит вашему высказыванию про немирские учения и про ведущие к освобождению.
Получаем передергивание. Отличный подход. Так держать.

Теперь начнутся увертки, попытки самооправдания и пр. Не интересно

----------

Аурум (05.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Только что вы писали:
> 
> 
> Через несколько минут вы же пишете, что:
> 
> 
> 
> Вы уж определитесь.
> По поводу соотношения, возьмите хотя бы эмоции или страсти. В сутре они должны быть отвержены. А в тантре они используются. И как вам соотношение?


Я не понимаю зачем мне классифицировать тхераваду, а не зачем мне соотносить воззрение ,медитацию и поведение сутр, тантр и дзогчена. Вы правда не видите разницы?
Ну и должны быть отвержены, потому что нет способности понять воззрение тантры. Это же просто другой метод, но другой не значит противоречащий.
Вы же в итоге практикуете шаматху и лхагтонг и обнаруживаете природу эмоций.

----------


## ullu

> Противоречит вашему высказыванию про немирские учения и про ведущие к освобождению.
> Получаем передергивание. Отличный подход. Так держать.
> 
> Теперь начнутся увертки, попытки самооправдания и пр. Не интересно


Чего это он противоречит? Не противоречит. Можете самооправдываться теперь начинать. Так вам будет интереснее?

----------


## ullu

"Исходя из такого понимания, можно увидеть, что та разновидность буддизма, которая развивалась в Тибете, поистине является его 
всеобъемлющей формой, включающей в себя все самые сущностные учения Тхеравады, Махаяны и Ваджраяны. Очень важно понимать, что 
центральные учения традиции Тхеравады, составляющие Палийский канон, являются основой учений Будды. Начав с этих учений, человек может 
затем перейти к пониманию тех тем, которые содержатся в подробных объяснениях санскритской традиции Махаяны. Наконец, привлекая 
методики и видение, почерпнутые из текстов традиции Ваджраяны, он может ещё более углубить своё понимание. Но без знания фундаментальных учений, составляющих Палийский канон, простое провозглашение себя последователем Махаяны имеет мало смысла

Тот, кто имеет такое глубокое понимание различных писаний и их толкований, будет воздерживаться от ошибочного противопоставления «великой» (Махаяна) и «малой» (Хинаяна) колесниц. Иногда со стороны последователей Махаяны наблюдается прискорбная тенденция пренебрежительно относиться к учениям Тхеравады, утверждая, будто они являются учениями «Малой колесницы» и поэтому не подходят для их личной практики. 
Подобным же образом со стороны последователей Палийской традиции иногда наблюдается тенденция отвергать 
достоверность учений Махаяны и утверждать, будто на самом деле они не являются подлинными учениями Будды. Поскольку мы приступаем к изучению Сутры сердца, очень важно понимать, как эти традиции дополняют друг друга, и видеть, как каждый из нас на индивидуальном уровне может объединить все эти центральные учения в своей личной практике.
"
ЕС Далай лама.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (05.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

На этом я пожалуй закончу, мне кажется Далай Лама все сказал ясно в том числе конкретно про Палийский канон, который он лично подробно изучил.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Ullu. Вы забавны. 
На тибетском ПК не было никогда. Если ЕСДЛ и мог чего-то изучить, так это то что есть на английском. Он как-то в знании пали не замечен. Вдобавок опыт одного учителя не показывает, что остальные поднапряглись и дружно стали искать перевеоды ПК на другие языки.

----------

Legba (05.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Я не понимаю зачем мне классифицировать тхераваду, а не зачем мне соотносить воззрение ,медитацию и поведение сутр, тантр и дзогчена. Вы правда не видите разницы?
> Ну и должны быть отвержены, потому что нет способности понять воззрение тантры. Это же просто другой метод, но другой не значит противоречащий.
> Вы же в итоге практикуете шаматху и лхагтонг и обнаруживаете природу эмоций.


Классифицировать тхераваду вам, значит, не надо. Тогда какого лешего соотносить ПК с тантрой? 



> Хм, а нас учили, что тантры полностью согласуются с Палийским каноном.


Не классифицируя учение ПК, даже пытаться соотнести его с тантрой никак не получится. Тем более, что ПК вообще обособлен, он не вписан в корпус текстов тибетских традиций.

----------

Сергей Ч (05.04.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> На этом я пожалуй закончу, мне кажется Далай Лама все сказал ясно в том числе конкретно про Палийский канон, который он лично подробно изучил.


Лично и подробно? Вы серьезно?! А вы не в курсе, что тибетский (санскритский) канон включает себя и свою версию корпуса текстов, входящих в палийский канон?
Впрочем, не важно.  @*Legba* уже хорошо написал, процитирую:



> 1. Тантры, что очевидно,согласуются с *санскритским, махаянским* каноном.
> Исторически не было момента, когда некто мог *и* практиковать тантру, *и* читать Палийский канон.
> 
> 2. Санскритский канон, естественно, *не совпадает с Палийским*. Более того, некоторые сутры *довольно существенно различаются* в двух версиях.
> 
> 3. *Основой воззрения*, как Парамитаяны, так и Тантраяны, являются *сутры Праджняпарамиты* - с точки зрения тхераваддинов - неаутентичные.

----------


## ullu

> Лично и подробно? Вы серьезно?! А вы не в курсе, что тибетский (санскритский) канон включает себя и свою версию корпуса текстов, входящих в палийский канон?
> Впрочем, не важно.  @*Legba* уже хорошо написал, процитирую:


А, ну да, ну да ))) Хыхыхы)))

----------


## ullu

> Ullu. Вы забавны. 
> На тибетском ПК не было никогда. Если ЕСДЛ и мог чего-то изучить, так это то что есть на английском. Он как-то в знании пали не замечен. Вдобавок опыт одного учителя не показывает, что остальные поднапряглись и дружно стали искать перевеоды ПК на другие языки.


Ну да, хыхыхы))) Почему я не удивилась? :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

> А теперь найдите в ПК трансформацию или самоосвобождение


Самоосвобождение - это понятие, присутствующее в тибетском буддизме, в тхераваде набор понятий - другой, но сходства находятся. "Самоосвобождение" можно найти уже во второй хронологически сутте: Анатта-лаккхана сутте. В ней Будда учит, что пять кхандх - не я, не моё, поэтому их нужно оставить (т.е. отпустить и ничего с ними не делать), в результате пять монахов, прослушав эту сутту, сразу достигли освобождения.
http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn22.059.kual.html
Или на эту же тему говорися в Алагадуппама сутте:



> Поэтому, монахи, то, что не является вашим – отпустите это. Это отпускание станет причиной вашего длительного благополучия и счастья. И что не является вашим? Форма не является вашей – отпустите её. Это отпускание станет причиной вашего длительного благополучия и счастья. Чувство не является вашим… Восприятие не является вашим… Формации не являются вашими… Сознание не является вашим – отпустите его. Это отпускание станет причиной вашего длительного благополучия и счастья.
> Как вы думаете, монахи: если бы кто-нибудь собирал бы или сжигал бы или делал что пожелает с этой травой, ветками, хворостом и листьями в этой роще Джеты, могли бы вы подумать так: «Это нас этот человек собирает, сжигает, делает что пожелает!»?
> «Нет, Учитель. И почему? Потому что всё это не является нашим «я», и не является тем, что принадлежит нашему «я».
> «Точно также, монахи, всё, что не является вашим – отпустите это. Это отпускание станет причиной вашего длительного благополучия и счастья. И что не является вашим? Форма не является вашей… Чувство не является вашим… Восприятие не является вашим… Формации не являются вашими… Сознание не является вашим – отпустите его. Это отпускание станет причиной вашего длительного благополучия и счастья.


В Дзогчен говорится, что всё самосовершенно, поэтому не нужно ничего с этим делать, а в суттах ПК говорится, что все пять кхандх - не я , поэтому следует отпустить их.
Еще иначе говорится например в сутте анализа элементов (перевод неизв. автора):



> Человек ни в поступках, ни в уме не предпринимает каких-либо действий для становления, либо не-становления (sergey: тут по-моему неточный перевод, на англ. One neither fabricates nor mentally fashions for the sake of becoming or un-becoming). Это становится причиной, по которой человек перестаёт быть связанным чем-либо в этом мире (он не привязывается к чему-либо вообще). Не будучи привязанным, он не испытывает волнений. Не испытывая волнений, он полностью свободен внутренне. Человек различает: "Рождения исчерпаны, святая жизнь дала результат, цель достигнута. Нет более причин, привязывающих к существованию в этом мире".


Или вот например, ННР говорит (или пишет):



> Мы говорили также, что преображение страстей в мудрости - а это метод Тантр - требует способностей более высокого уровня, достигаемых многими годами практики. Однако в понятии преображения все еще остается чувство двойственности. То есть здесь, с одной стороны, имеется страсть, а с другой стороны, ее преображение в мудрость. А практикующий Дзогчен, в тот момент, когда его охватывает гнев, не пытается ни блокировать эту страсть, ни преобразовать ее, но наблюдает ее без оценки. Таким способом гнев рассеивается сам по себе, он как бы остается в своем естественном состоянии и ему представляется возможность освободиться от себя самого.


А вот, например, что говорится в Индриябхавана сутте:



> При этом, Ананда, у монаха, когда он видит зрением форму, возникает приязнь, возникает неприязнь, возникает приязнь вместе с неприязнью. Он распознает это так: "Вот возникшая у меня приязнь, вот возникшая неприязнь, вот возникшая приязнь вместе с неприязнью. И это конструированное, грубое, обусловленно-возникшее. Вот что умиротворенное, вот что возвышенное, – безмятежное наблюдение". У него прекращается та возникшая приязнь, та возникшая неприязнь, та возникшая приязнь вместе с неприязнью. Подобно тому, Ананда, как имеющий глаза человек, открыв глаза, может их закрыть, или закрыв глаза, может их открыть, – аналогично, Ананда, настолько же быстро, скоро и легко какая угодно возникшая приязнь, или возникшая неприязнь, или возникшая приязнь вместе с неприязнью, прекращается, и устанавливается безмятежное наблюдение.


Тут не говорится, что нужно подавлять или преобразовывать, а говорится о распознавании и безмятежном наблюдении.
Тут есть сравнение:



> Подобно тому, Ананда, как имеющий глаза человек, открыв глаза, может их закрыть, или закрыв глаза, может их открыть, – аналогично, Ананда, настолько же быстро, скоро и легко какая угодно возникшая приязнь, или возникшая неприязнь, или возникшая приязнь вместе с неприязнью, прекращается, и устанавливается безмятежное наблюдение.


Дальше, когда говорится аналогично о звуках, запахах и т.д., сравнения заменяются



> Подобно тому, Ананда, как сильный человек может без труда щелкнуть пальцами, – аналогично, Ананда, настолько же быстро, скоро и легко...
> ...
> Подобно тому, Ананда, как со слегка наклоненного листа лотоса скатываются, не оставаясь, капли воды, – аналогично, Ананда, настолько же быстро, скоро ...
> ...


и т.д.

Или например в сутте, где говорится о достижении освобождения Сарипуттой, рассказывается, как он распознавал все возникающие и исчезающие факторы, не цепляясь за них и не отталкивая их:



> Whatever qualities there are in the fourth jhana (аналогично в других пребываниях) — a feeling of equanimity, neither pleasure nor pain; an unconcern due to serenity of awareness;[3] singleness of mind, contact, feeling, perception, intention, consciousness, desire, decision, persistence, mindfulness, equanimity, & attention — he ferreted them out one after another. Known to him they arose, known to him they remained, known to him they subsided. He discerned, 'So this is how these qualities, not having been, come into play. Having been, they vanish.' He remained unattracted & unrepelled with regard to those qualities, independent, detached, released, dissociated, with an awareness rid of barriers.

----------

Legba (05.04.2014), Tong Po (06.04.2014), Vladiimir (05.04.2014), Карма Палджор (05.04.2014), Сергей Ч (05.04.2014), Эделизи (05.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Классифицировать тхераваду вам, значит, не надо. Тогда какого лешего соотносить ПК с тантрой? 
> Не классифицируя учение ПК, даже пытаться соотнести его с тантрой никак не получится. Тем более, что ПК вообще обособлен, он не вписан в корпус текстов тибетских традиций.


Ну да, конечно, если вы не понимаете даже разницы между классификацией и соотнесением , то конечно у вас это никак не получится. Но это простите не проблема учений и не моя, а ваша личная.

----------

Говинда (05.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну да, конечно, если вы не понимаете даже разницы между классификацией и соотнесением , то конечно у вас это никак не получится. Но это простите не проблема учений и не моя, а ваша личная.


Ullu. Про то что всё включено - говорится только в тантрах ати, но не в остальном. Да и то... не говорится что соответствует. Вы бы хотя бы первоисточники почитали. А то смеяться уже сил нет

----------


## Аурум

> А, ну да, ну да ))) Хыхыхы)))





> Ну да, хыхыхы))) Почему я не удивилась?


Ну вы еще рожи строить начните, будет выразительнее.

----------


## Аурум

> Ну да, конечно, если вы не понимаете даже разницы между классификацией и соотнесением , то конечно у вас это никак не получится. Но это простите не проблема учений и не моя, а ваша личная.


Похоже, это вы не понимаете, что для того, чтобы соотнести учения нужно сначала это учение отнести к какой-либо колеснице.
Разговор с вами заканчиваю, ибо ваши аргументы скатились до "ну да" и "хыхы".

----------


## ullu

Мне вот интересно вы вообще в курсе, что это неблагое действие для практика ваджраяны - отказываться от текстов Хинаяны как не нужных для практики?

----------


## ullu

> Ну вы еще рожи строить начните, будет выразительнее.


Ну надо же быть забавной, а то как же вы сможете быть снисходительными ко мне?

----------


## ullu

> Похоже, это вы не понимаете, что для того, чтобы соотнести учения нужно сначала это учение отнести к какой-либо колеснице.
> Разговор с вами заканчиваю, ибо ваши аргументы скатились до "ну да" и "хыхы".


И поэтому вы спрашиваете меня почему я не хочу классифицировать школу, если я соотношу колесницы. Зачем мне холодильник, если я не курю.
Я не знаю что и как практикуют в Тхераваде, Тхеравада это школа, а не собрание учений.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мне вот интересно вы вообще в курсе, что это неблагое действие для практика ваджраяны - отказываться от текстов Хинаяны как не нужных для практики?


Падение —это заявлять, что тексты хинаяны не ведут к освобождению. Тому, кто практикует махаяну они действительно не нужны для практики. Тому, кто практикуют ваджраяну они могут быть нужны только для того, чтобы соответствовать им внешне, скрывая практику ваджраяны.

----------

Аурум (05.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Ullu. Про то что всё включено - говорится только в тантрах ати, но не в остальном. Да и то... не говорится что соответствует. Вы бы хотя бы первоисточники почитали. А то смеяться уже сил нет


У Лонгченпы говорится, что соотвествует, целая книжка есть у него про то, как конкретно это соотвествует.

----------


## ullu

> Падение —это заявлять, что тексты хинаяны не ведут к освобождению. Тому, кто практикует махаяну они действительно не нужны для практики. Тому, кто практикуют ваджраяну они могут быть нужны только для того, чтобы соответствовать им внешне, скрывая практику ваджраяны.


Это падение, а это проступок, препятствующий парамите мудрости
Отказаться от [писаний или путей] Хинаяны [как от якобы ненужных для последователя Махаяны].

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Падение —это заявлять, что тексты хинаяны не ведут к освобождению. Тому, кто практикует махаяну они действительно не нужны для практики. Тому, кто практикуют ваджраяну они могут быть нужны только для того, чтобы соответствовать им внешне, скрывая практику ваджраяны.


Т.е 4БИ не нужны для практики махаянисту? Ну я не говорю про обеты хинаянских монахов, а про проповедь в Сарнатхе.

----------

Сергей Ч (05.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Т.е 4БИ не нужны для практики махаянисту? Ну я не говорю про обеты хинаянских монахов, а про проповедь в Сарнатхе.


OMG! А что, проповедь в Сарнатхе есть только в ПК?
Наличие 4БИ в Сутрах Махаяны и в Санскритском Каноне - уже не ОК?))

----------

Аурум (05.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> OMG! А что, проповедь в Сарнатхе есть только в ПК?
> Наличие 4БИ в Сутрах Махаяны и в Санскритском Каноне - уже не ОК?))


ОК, конечно)

----------


## Legba

> Ну надо же быть забавной, а то как же вы сможете быть снисходительными ко мне?


Вы правда уверены, что Вам для этого нужно стараться быть забавной?))
Нет, информационной составляющей вполне достаточно.

----------

Аурум (05.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Вы правда уверены, что Вам для этого нужно стараться быть забавной?))
> Нет, информационной составляющей вполне достаточно.


Я уверена что мне для этого вообще достаточно просто быть, даже без информационной составляющей.

----------


## Нико

> А что, в Махаяне нет 4БИ?


Ладно, вроде уже про 4БИ выяснили, что они есть в Кангьюре, это не эксклюзив ПК.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> Ладно, вроде уже про 4БИ выяснили, что они есть в Кангьюре, это не эксклюзив ПК.


Ура! А ты еще там поспрашивай у Лам, многие ли из них изучают ПК. И многие ли вообще в курсе, что это)))

----------

Аурум (05.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ура! А ты еще там поспрашивай у Лам, многие ли из них изучают ПК. И многие ли вообще в курсе, что это)))


Я уже раньше писала, что никакой ПК в тиб. монастырях не изучают)))) И не в курсе они))))

----------

Legba (05.04.2014), Аурум (05.04.2014), Сергей Ч (05.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

Вот почему у некоторых людей (включая и меня), которые пришли сразу в тибетский буддизм, возникает (возкникало)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): заблуждение о том, что ПК равнозначен Кангьюру. Потому, что никто из тибетских учителей не говорит про ПК. Очень редко, только по теме Винаи....

----------


## Аурум

> Вот почему у некоторых людей (включая и меня), которые пришли сразу в тибетский буддизм, возникает (возкникало) заблуждение о том, что ПК равнозначен Кангьюру. Потому, что никто из тибетских учителей не говорит про ПК. Очень редко, только по теме Винаи....


А еще тибетские учителя не говорят про Коран, например  :Smilie:  Боюсь спросить, не возникают ли у вас какие-то заблуждения по этому поводу.

----------

Legba (05.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2014)

----------


## Legba

> А еще тибетские учителя не говорят про Коран, например  Боюсь спросить, не возникают ли у вас какие-то заблуждения по этому поводу.


Как не говорят? Когда они говорят "сутры" они имеют ввиду "суры", все очень просто. :Big Grin:

----------

Аурум (05.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2014)

----------


## Greedy

Всё-таки, каким образом получается увиливать от прямой классификации учений традиции тхеравада как поучений пути шраваков?
В учении традиции тхеравада высшим достижением является "девятая дхьяна", попробовал которую ум устремляется к ней таким образом, что как минимум становишься невозвращающимся. Либо архатом, есть во всей полноте осознаётся обусловленность всего, принадлежащего пяти скандхам, 12 аятанам и 18 дхату.

В тантре это состояние называется "полная остановка ветров" или полное прекращение вовлечённости в восприятие объектов. Привязанность же ума к этому состоянию является самым сильным препятствием к достижению Пробуждения.

----------


## Legba

> Всё-таки, каким образом получается увиливать от прямой классификации учений традиции тхеравада как поучений пути шраваков?


Строго говоря, это было бы не вполне корректно. "Тхеравада" это название социального института, а "шравакаяна" - описание способа практики индивидов с определенными способностями. Как минимум - не все шравакаи - тхераваддины. И можно вполне допустить, чисто теоретически, что не все тхераваддины - шраваки.))

----------

Аурум (06.04.2014), Сергей Ч (06.04.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Как минимум - не все шравакаи - тхераваддины. И можно вполне допустить, чисто теоретически, что не все тхераваддины - шраваки.))


Людями-то на кой заниматься, оценивая их?
Само учение (как оно записано в ПК) постулирует определённый плод и определённые методы его достижения. И если в сутрах махаяны деталям этого уделено не так уж много места, то в тантрах говорится об этом прямым текстом, что именно таков плод шравак, именно таков путь к плоду шравак.

----------


## Говинда

> И опять-таки - ссылки на коренные тексты у вас отсутствуют. Но тут уж поделать нечего. 
> 
> Удачи в борьбе с мракобесами


Товарищи ньнгмапинцы, ну Падмасамбхава вам авторитет? Тогда вот цитаты из тэрма "Завет - Драгоценное остриё" : "Пусть природа вашего ума просветлена, всегда почитайте своего йидама и своего Учителя". или "Ваш Гуру и Три Драгоценности - вот лучшее окружение, так примите же в них прибежище всем сердцем" Но помоему вы сказали, что Прибежище вы не в Трёх драгоценностях принимали? Ещё цитата от туда же "Основа практики Дхармы опирается на чистоту самаи, сострадании и бодхичитту. Сюда входят самаи Тайной Мантры, обеты бодхисаттвы и *правила шраваков*."

----------


## Говинда

Тэрма " Совет Трисонг Дэуцену : "Тебе должно знать, что собственный *Учитель* важнее, чем тысяча Будд этой кальпы. Почему? Потому что все будды этой кальпы появились благодаря следованию Учителю, и, пока не было Учителя, никогда не существовало даже слово "Будда".  
"Учитель - Будда, Учитель -Дхарма, Учитель  - также и Сангха; поэтому он корень Трёх Драгоценностей! Прекратив поклонятся всем остальным, стремись служить своему Учителю. Ублаготворяя его, обретёшь все свершения, какие пожелаешь."

----------


## sergey

> Всё-таки, каким образом получается увиливать от прямой классификации учений традиции тхеравада как поучений пути шраваков?
> В учении традиции тхеравада высшим достижением является "девятая дхьяна", попробовал которую ум устремляется к ней таким образом, что как минимум становишься невозвращающимся. Либо архатом, есть во всей полноте осознаётся обусловленность всего, принадлежащего пяти скандхам, 12 аятанам и 18 дхату.


В традиции тхеравады наивысшим достижением является полное освобождение, а не достижение прекращения распознавания и чувств.
Смотрим Сутту плодов отшельничества:



> У него, знающего так, видящего так, мысль освобождается от греховного свойства чувственности, мысль освобождается от греховного свойства повторного существования, мысль освобождается от греховного свойства невежества (Сыркин перевел слово _асава_ как "греховное свойство"). В освобожденном возникает знание, что он освобожден. Он постигает: "Уничтожено вторичное рождение, исполнен обет целомудрия, сделано то, что надлежит сделать, нет ничего вслед за этим состоянием".
> 
> Таков, великий царь, зримый плод отшельничества, который и прекраснее, и возвышеннее предыдущих зримых плодов отшельничества. И нет, великий царь, другого зримого плода отшельничества превосходнее и возвышеннее этих зримых плодов отшельничества".


Или сутту о последовательности колесниц, где говорится, что цель святой жизни под руководством Благодатного - ниббана через отсутствие привязанности:



> "The holy life is lived under the Blessed One, my friend, for the sake of total Unbinding through lack of clinging." - Anupādāparinibbānatthaṃ kho āvuso bhagavati brahmacariyaṃ vussatī'ti.


"9 джхана" - это наивысшее из пребываний (samāpatti), а ниббана - это прекращение страсти, прекращение злобы и прекращение тупости (рагакхайя, досакхайя, мохакахкайя).

Есть сутта, в которой Будда говорит о том, как можно достичь конечной цели (прекращения омрачений, āsavānaṃ khayaṃ см. первую цитату, что я приводил) непосредственно из первой, второй и т.д. джхан - отворачиваясь умом от обусловленного и обращаясь умом к ниббане:



> "Это покой, это совершенство – демонтаж всех конструкций; отказ от всего приобретенного; прекращение пристрастия; бесстрастие; прекращение; Освобождение (ниббана)". (перевод Дм. Ивахненко)
> Etaṃ santaṃ etaṃ paṇītaṃ yadidaṃ sabbasaṅkhārasamatho sabbūpadhipaṭinissaggo taṇhakkhayo virāgo nirodho nibbāna


И там он говорит, что если прекращения асав не происходит, то:



> А если нет, то благодаря пристрастию и восхищению к этому элементу и полному искоренению первых пяти оков (представление о себе, привязанность к правилам и практикам, неуверенность, чувственное желание, и раздражение) – он переродится (в "чистых землях"), чтобы там полностью освободиться, больше не возвращаясь из того мира.


Т.е. благодаря страсти и восторгу по отношению к дхамме ниббаны будет _перерождение_ в чистых землях - невозвращающимся.
http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an9-36.htm
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....036.than.html



> попробовал которую ум устремляется к ней таким образом, что как минимум становишься невозвращающимся.


Откуда вы взяли вот это, непонятно. Например в сутте, которую привел я, говорится, что практикующий так (но не говорится, что это единственный способ практики, ведущий в чистые земли) переродится в чистых землях благодаря страсти и восторгу по отношению к дхамме ниббаны (а не к состоянию прекращения - ниродхасамапатти) и также благодаря искоренению пяти оков.
У архатов нет страсти и по отношению к ниббане. См Мулапарийяя сутту (МН.1), где говорится, что архаты не восторгаются ниббаной, т.е. постигли её, т.к. у них закончилась страсть, гнев и тупость (рага, доса и моха).
Также в сутте, где говорится о достижении освобождения Сарипуттой (я давал ссылку на неё в прошло сообщении) говорится, что Сарипутта (Будда приводит его как образец), выйдя из этого состояния так же рассмотрел его как и все предыдущие (в самом состоянии рефлексии нет) и так же остался непривязанным к нему:



> On emerging mindfully from that attainment, he regarded the past qualities that had ceased & changed: 'So this is how these qualities, not having been, come into play. Having been, they vanish.' He remained unattracted & unrepelled with regard to those qualities, independent, detached, released, dissociated, with an awareness rid of barriers.


P.S. Если бы высшим достижением в тхераваде было достижение ниродхасамапатти, то это достижение обретали бы уже анагамины, "невозвращающиеся", те, которым доступно достижение самапатти прекращения. Но плод невозвращения  - не самый высший плод пути, а третий из четырех. Этот довод тоже показывает, что достижение состояния ниродхасамапатти - вовсе не высший плод пути в тхераваде.

P.P.S. Обретение плода "невозвращения" (анагами) определяется не достижением ниродхасамапатти, а тем, что у "невозвращающихся" исчерпались пять  низших уз: воззрения о «я», сомнение, цепляние за правила поведения и предписания, чувственное желание, недоброжелательность. См. например Анапанасати сутту.

----------

Tong Po (06.04.2014), Говинда (06.04.2014), Сергей Ч (06.04.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> "9 джхана" - это наивысшее из пребываний (samāpatti), а ниббана - это прекращение страсти, прекращение злобы и прекращение тупости (рагакхайя, досакхайя, мохакахкайя).
> 
> Есть сутта, в которой Будда говорит о том, как можно достичь конечной цели (прекращения омрачений, āsavānaṃ khayaṃ см. первую цитату, что я приводил) непосредственно из первой, второй и т.д. джхан - отворачиваясь умом от обусловленного и обращаясь умом к ниббане:
> 
> И там он говорит, что если прекращения асав не происходит, то:
> Т.е. если благодаря страсти и восторгу по отношению к дхамме ниббаны будет _перерождение_ в чистых землях - невозвращающимся.


Не утверждается, что "девятая дхьяна" - это ниббана. Это лишь средство, демонстрирующее путь к ниббане.
Если сохраняется привязанность к этому состоянию прекращения, то становишься невозвращающимся. Если привязанность к этому состоянию прекращения исчерпывается, то становишься архатом. Т.е. привязанность к этому состоянию не рассматривается как помеха ниббане, а как один из этапов к ней.




> P.S. Если бы высшим достижением в тхераваде было достижение ниродхасамапатти, то это "высшее" достижение обретали бы уже анагамины, "невозвращающиеся", те, которым доступно достижение самапатти прекращения. Но плод невозвращения  - не самый высший плод пути, а третий из четырех.


Полное прекращение недвусмысленным образом отождествляется с ниббаной без остатка. С той лишь разницей, что это прижизненный опыт. И стой лишь разницей для анагаминов, что у них всё ещё сохраняется стремление к этому, которое они должны в себе прекратить. После этого - угасание всего, так как это всё больше не имеет пищи в виде желания, отвержения или тупости.

----------


## sergey

> Не утверждается, что "девятая дхьяна" - это ниббана. Это лишь средство, демонстрирующее путь к ниббане.
> Если сохраняется привязанность к этому состоянию прекращения, то становишься невозвращающимся. Если привязанность к этому состоянию прекращения исчерпывается, то становишься архатом. Т.е. привязанность к этому состоянию не рассматривается как помеха ниббане, а как один из этапов к ней.
> 
> 
> Полное прекращение недвусмысленным образом отождествляется с ниббаной без остатка. С той лишь разницей, что это прижизненный опыт. И стой лишь разницей для анагаминов, что у них всё ещё сохраняется стремление к этому, которое они должны в себе прекратить. После этого - угасание всего, так как это всё больше не имеет пищи в виде желания, отвержения или тупости.


У вас противоречия в суждениях. Вы пишете "не утверждается, что "девятая дхьяна" - это ниббана." и тут же "Полное прекращение недвусмысленным образом отождествляется с ниббаной без остатка". Так не ниббана по вашему или по вашему ниббана? 

Второе, достижение невозвращения и даже достижение архатства не подразумевает обязательного достижения самапатти прекращения. Как я добавил в предыдущем сообщении, обретение плода невозвращения определяется исчерпанием пяти низших уз (самйоджана).

Где вы прочитали, что "Полное прекращение недвусмысленным образом отождествляется с ниббаной без остатка"?

----------

Говинда (06.04.2014), Сергей Ч (06.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В учении традиции тхеравада высшим достижением является "девятая дхьяна", попробовал которую ум устремляется к ней таким образом, что как минимум становишься невозвращающимся. 
> 
> В тантре это состояние называется "полная остановка ветров" или полное прекращение вовлечённости в восприятие объектов. Привязанность же ума к этому состоянию является самым сильным препятствием к достижению Пробуждения.


Высшим достижением в тхераваде является ниббана, а не "девятая дхьяна". Кроме того, достижение ниббаны в суттах описывается не только посредством достижения ниродха-самапатти через последовательное прохождение по всем джханам и бесформенным сферам, но с помощью получения трёх знаний (тевиджа) на основе 4 джханы.   Без пробуждения, без глубочайшего прозрение в истинную реальность ниббаны не достичь. Отличие махаяны здесь будет в том, что бодхисаттва как бы откладывает своё самопробуждение, ниббану, ради того, чтобы в течение многих жизней практиковать парамиты, что в итоге должно привести его к обретению качеств самма-сам-будды. Но ниббана у всех типов будд одинакова.

----------

Говинда (06.04.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Кроме того, достижение ниббаны в суттах описывается не только посредством достижения ниродха-самапатти через последовательное прохождение по всем джханам и бесформенным сферам, но с помощью получения трёх знаний (тевиджа) на основе 4 джханы.


Освобождение (архатство), обретаемое посредством достижения прекращения через последовательное прохождение джхан и бесформенных сфер, отличается от освобождения (архатства), обретаемого с помощью трёх знаний на основе 4-й джханы?

----------


## sergey

> В традиции тхеравада какова связь между достижением девятой дхьяны и освобождением (архатством)?


"Девятая" джхана - в суттах так не пишут, там говорят о 9 самапатти или 9 пребываниях-вихарах - 4 джханах, 4 пребываниях вне форм и состоянии прекращения, но сейчас такое словоупотребление встречается. Есть, как написал Сергей, описание достижения ниббаны (исчерпания жажды, исчерпания страсти, гнева и тупости, исчерпания асав) через 9 пребываний и через четвертую джхану и три знания. Есть случаи, когда описано достижение освобождения прямо в результате слушания слов Будды.
Есть сутта, где говорится, что есть архаты, которые не достигают состояний  вне форм (может есть и другие, я знаю по крайней мере эту). Вот монах спрашивает у монахов, которые заявили ему о своем освобождении:



> "Then, having known thus, having seen thus, do you dwell touching with your body the peaceful emancipations, the formless states beyond form [the formless jhanas]?"
> И они отвечают
> "No, friend."


Поскольку состояние прекращения достигается, как описано в суттах, через последовательное прохождение состояния вне форм, то отсюда следует, что этим монахам и состояние прекращения не было доступно.

----------

Сергей Ч (06.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Освобождение (архатство), обретаемое посредством достижения прекращения через последовательное прохождение джхан и бесформенных сфер, отличается от освобождения (архатства), обретаемого с помощью трёх знаний на основе 4-й джханы?


Насколько я знаю, говорится о различных способах обретения архатства, но само освобождение не может быть разным. Архат - тот, кто достиг полного пробуждения, ниббаны, включая Будду. Архат уничтожил жажду, злобу, невежество, то есть три неблагих умственных корня. Он совершенен в нравственности, сосредоточении, мудрости. 
А о связи джхан и освобождения можете посмотреть например здесь Внимательность, Памятование, Сосредоточение

----------


## Greedy

> Есть, как написал Сергей, описание достижения ниббаны (исчерпания жажды, исчерпания страсти, гнева и тупости, исчерпания асав) через 9 пребываний и через четвертую джхану и три знания. Есть случаи, когда описано достижение освобождения прямо в результате слушания слов Будды.


Вопрос несколько иной. Различается ли освобождение тех, кто обретает  его через достижение прекращения, от освобождения, обретаемого любым другим способом (через слушание, через непосредственное обретение трёх знаний в четвёртой джхане и т.п.)?
Если не различается, то спор тут неуместен. Ибо в тантрах прямо говорится, что освобождение, обретаемое через достижение прекращения, - это плод пути шраваков. Классифицируется как малая нирвана и не является состоянием Будды, отмеченным Всеведением и прочими качествами и активностями Будды.

----------


## sergey

> Архат - тот, кто достиг полного пробуждения, ниббаны, включая Будду.


В суттах по отношению к архатам обычно употребляется понятие "освобождение", а по отношению к Будде - "непревосходимое истинное пробуждение". Я не припоминаю, чтобы второе понятие применялось в суттах у архатам - ученикам Будды. 

При том, что есть такое понятие как семь факторов пробуждения, которые ученикам предписывается развивать для достижения освобождения. И в сутте запуска колеса Дхаммы тоже о результате восьмеричного пути говорится так:



> Это и есть, монахи, верный срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой и, видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к *пробуждению*, к ниббане ведет.
> Ayaṃ kho sā bhikkhave, majjhimā paṭipadā tathāgatena abhisambuddhā cakkhukaraṇī ñāṇakaraṇī upasamāya abhiññāya *sambodhāya* nibbānāya saṃvattati.


Причем я понимаю так, что перечисленное в конце - это всё обретается в результате пути.

Но плодом пути считается достижение архатства, прекращения асав, как написано в сутте о плодах отшельничества.
Архаты ведь тоже, кстати, бывают разные: есть те, кто обретает три знания (знание прошлых жизней, знание перерождений других, знание освобождения) а есть те, кто только одно - последнее. Есть те, кто имеют абхиння - сверхзнания, а есть те, кто не имеет. Есть те, кто обретает аналитические знания (4 патисамбхида ньяна), а есть кто - нет.

----------

Говинда (06.04.2014), Сергей Ч (06.04.2014)

----------


## sergey

> Вопрос несколько иной. Различается ли освобождение тех, кто обретает  его через достижение прекращения, от освобождения, обретаемого любым другим способом (через слушание, через непосредственное обретение трёх знаний в четвёртой джхане и т.п.)?
> Если не различается, то спор тут неуместен. Ибо в тантрах прямо говорится, что освобождение, обретаемое через достижение прекращения, - это плод пути шраваков. Классифицируется как малая нирвана и не является состоянием Будды, отмеченным Всеведением и прочими качествами и активностями Будды.


Вопрос может быть в том, то же самое описывают в тантрах, что в суттах ПК? У меня сложилось впечатление от чтения Лотосовой сутры (кажется её, когда-то тут с Поляковым обсуждали), что там, когда описывают архата со страстью (или там привязанностью?) к нирване, описывают то же, что в обсуждавшейся тут сутте говорится про анагамина. Т.е. когда в Лотосовой сутре говорится, что плод архатства неокончательный, можно было бы ответить что да, неокончательный, только это вы описали не архата, а анагамина (как они описаны в ПК) и это плод не архатства, а плод достижения невозвращения, у него действительно еще не все асавы исчерпались и это еще не полное освобождение.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вопрос несколько иной. Различается ли освобождение тех, кто обретает  его через достижение прекращения, от освобождения, обретаемого любым другим способом (через слушание, через непосредственное обретение трёх знаний в четвёртой джхане и т.п.)?


Освобождение оно либо есть, либо его нет. Какие тут могут быть отличия? )




> Если не различается, то спор тут неуместен. Ибо в тантрах прямо говорится, что освобождение, обретаемое через достижение прекращения, - это плод пути шраваков. Классифицируется как малая нирвана и не является состоянием Будды, отмеченным Всеведением и прочими качествами и активностями Будды.


Да, освобождение достигается благодаря прекращению. Но прекращению чего? Прекращению клеш. Именно для этого и нужен опыт джхан. А Вы про какое-то сферическое прекращение в вакууме говорите, называя это "малой нирваной". )

----------


## Аурум

> Освобождение оно либо есть, либо его нет. Какие тут могут быть отличия? )
> 
> 
> 
> Да, освобождение достигается благодаря прекращению. Но прекращению чего? Прекращению клеш. Именно для этого и нужен опыт джхан. А Вы про какое-то сферическое прекращение в вакууме говорите, называя это "малой нирваной". )


Сергей, а оно вам надо, очередной спор чьё прекращение правильнее? В тибетских школах свои взгляды, вам им никто не навязывает.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В суттах по отношению к архатам обычно употребляется понятие "освобождение", а по отношению к Будде - "непревосходимое истинное пробуждение". Я не припоминаю, чтобы второе понятие применялось в суттах у архатам - ученикам Будды. 
> 
> При том, что есть такое понятие как семь факторов пробуждения, которые ученикам предписывается развивать для достижения освобождения. И в сутте запуска колеса Дхаммы тоже о результате восьмеричного пути говорится так:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Да, Архаты бывают разные. Например Сарипутта считался первым в мудрости, Моггалана - в сверхъестественных способностях, Ануруддха - в божественном зрении (dibbacakkhu), Махакассапа - в аскетических практиках. Но Ниббана то у всех одинакова, в т.ч. у Будды, который самостоятельно открыл к ней путь. И в суттах говорится, что различие в том, что Саммасамбудда показывает не показанный путь, создает не созданный путь, по которому следуют ученики. Т.е. пробуждения, ниббаны достигают все три типа будд. Но почему тогда Будду называют "в совершенстве Пробудившимся"? Потому что все возможные качества и способности, необходимые для самостоятельного открытия Пути и проповеди Дхаммы, у него развиты в совершенстве. Так я думаю.

----------


## sergey

> Сергей, а оно вам надо, очередной спор чьё прекращение правильнее? В тибетских школах свои взгляды, вам им никто не навязывает.


Да, кстати, только сейчас заметил, что тема - в тибетском разделе, думал, что в общем. Но надеюсь, что большого вреда от участия нас с Сергеем в этой теме не было.))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, а оно вам надо, очередной спор чьё прекращение правильнее? , вам им никто не навязывает.


Вы невнимательны. Я ни с кем не спорю. Мы просто говорим о том, что в тхераваде иные взгляды на то, что такое нирвана и освобождение. То есть я как раз таки к тому и клоню, что в тибетских школах  видимо свои взгляды, которые имеют место быть. А вот Greedy пытается навязать нам свою "малую нирвану".  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Вы невнимательны. Я ни с кем не спорю. Мы просто говорим о том, что в тхераваде иные взгляды на то, что такое нирвана и освобождение. То есть я как раз таки к тому и клоню, что в тибетских школах свои взгляды. А вот Greedy пытается навязать нам свою "малую нирвану".


Так Гриди совершенно прав в этом, т.к. существует классификация нирван. Нирвана будды не равнозначна нирване архата.

----------


## sergey

> Но Ниббана то у всех одинакова, в т.ч. у Будды, который самостоятельно открыл к ней путь.


Да, я тоже так понимаю учение, что ниббана, асанкхата - одна, а не разные.

----------

Сергей Ч (06.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так Гриди совершенно прав в этом, т.к. существует классификация нирван. Нирвана будды не равнозначна нирване архата.


 Собственно о том и речь, что нирвана архата, о которой говорит Greedy, с точки зрения тхеравады нирваной не является. То есть "классификация нирван", принятая в тибестком буддизме, на тхераваду не распространяется. Разные традиции, разные взгляды.

----------


## Нико

> Да, я тоже так понимаю учение, что ниббана, асанкхата - одна, а не разные.


Разные. Есть нирвана с остатком, нирвана без остатка, нирвана архата, нирвана будды, нирвана не пребывания.

----------

Сергей Хос (09.04.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Собственно о том и речь, что нирвана архата, о которой говорит Greedy, с точки зрения тхеравады нирваной не является. То есть "классификация нирван", принятая в тибестком буддизме, на тхераваду не распространяется. Разные традиции, разные взгляды.


Мало ли что с точки зрения тхеравады не является. Как вам верно напомнили, тут обсуждается точка зрения тибетского буддизма махаяны.

----------


## sergey

> Так Гриди совершенно прав в этом, т.к. существует классификация нирван. Нирвана будды не равнозначна нирване архата.





> Да, я тоже так понимаю учение, что ниббана, асанкхата - одна, а не разные.


На этом я наверное, с вашего позволения, и закончу обсуждение со словами: "да, в учениях разных буддийских школ и направлений есть различия." :Smilie:

----------

Legba (06.04.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Да, кстати, только сейчас заметил, что тема - в тибетском разделе, думал, что в общем. Но надеюсь, что большого вреда от участия нас с Сергеем в этой теме не было.))


Вреда, конечно же, нет. Просто Сергей Ч. написал:



> Освобождение оно либо есть, либо его нет. Какие тут могут быть отличия? )


Что, по-моему, уже похоже на спор чьё прекращение правильнее.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Разные. Есть нирвана с остатком, нирвана без остатка, нирвана архата, нирвана будды, нирвана не пребывания.


"Нирвана с остатком" и "нирвана без остатка"  - это два аспекта нирваны, а не разные нирваны.

«Монахи, есть две эти формы свойства ниббаны. Какие две? Свойство ниббаны с остаточным топливом, и свойство ниббаны без остаточного топлива." (Ити 2.17)

----------


## Нико

> Вреда, конечно же, нет. Просто Сергей Ч. написал:
> 
> Что, по-моему, уже похоже на спор чьё прекращение правильнее.


Вспомнился анекдот про экскурсию по раю. "А вот в этой избушке христиане сидят. Только цсс.... Они думают, что они тут одни").

----------

Влад К (10.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.04.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мало ли что с точки зрения тхеравады не является. Как вам верно напомнили, тут обсуждается точка зрения тибетского буддизма махаяны.


Вообще-то до вашего прихода обсуждалась лишь точка зрения Greedy, о том, соответствует ли "малая нирвана", о которой говорится в тибетском буддизме, ниббане южного буддизма. ) Очевидно, что нет.  Вот и всё.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Освобождение оно либо есть, либо его нет. Какие тут могут быть отличия? )
> 			
> 		
> 
> Что, по-моему, уже похоже на спор чьё прекращение правильнее.


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Greedy

> Собственно о том и речь, что нирвана архата, о которой говорит Greedy, с точки зрения тхеравады нирваной не является. То есть "классификация нирван", принятая в тибестком буддизме, на тхераваду не распространяется. Разные традиции, разные взгляды.


Не вполне. Более того, рассматривается даже разница достижения прекращения с последним мысленным моментом архата и нирваной без остатка.
Вообще, в абхидхарме дхату и аятаны разделены довольно чётко, и под дхату понимается потенциал, либо наличествующий, либо будущий. Принцип этот хорошо виден на описаниях крайних состояний.
В обычном состоянии у нас есть и орган восприятия, и дхату данного органа (потенциал того, чем этот орган восприятия является и будет являться).
В достижении прекращения органа восприятия нет, но есть дхату этого органа (т.е. это состояние не лишено причины последующего появления органа восприятия).
Последний же момент восприятия архата - это наличие органа восприятия при отсутствии дхату данного органа (т.е. "эволюция" данного органа полностью прекращается через его более необразование).
Нирвана без остатка - это отсутствие и органа восприятия и дхату данного органа восприятия.

Так в махаяне терминами абхидхармы описывается обычное состояние, высшее достижение шраваков (достижение прекращения), последний момент архата и нирвана без остатка.
Что из этого противоречит представлениям традиции тхеравада?

----------


## Нико

> Не вполне. Более того, рассматривается даже разница достижения прекращения с последним мысленным моментом архата и нирваной без остатка.
> Вообще, в абхидхарме дхату и аятаны разделены довольно чётко, и под дхату понимается потенциал, либо наличествующий, либо будущий. Принцип этот хорошо виден на описаниях крайних состояний.
> В обычном состоянии у нас есть и орган восприятия, и дхату данного органа (потенциал того, чем этот орган восприятия является и будет являться).
> В достижении прекращения органа восприятия нет, но есть дхату этого органа (т.е. это состояние не лишено причины последующего появления органа восприятия).
> Последний же момент восприятия архата - это наличие органа восприятия при отсутствии дхату данного органа (т.е. "эволюция" данного органа полностью прекращается через его более необразование).
> Нирвана без остатка - это отсутствие и органа восприятия и дхату данного органа восприятия.
> 
> Так в махаяне терминами абхидхармы описывается обычное состояние, высшее достижение шраваков (достижение прекращения), последний момент архата и нирвана без остатка.
> Что из этого противоречит представлениям традиции тхеравада?


Противоречит то, что в тхераваде нирвана равняется полному угасанию сознания, а в махаяне не так.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так в махаяне терминами абхидхармы описывается обычное состояние, высшее достижение шраваков (достижение прекращения), последний момент архата и нирвана без остатка.
> Что из этого противоречит представлениям традиции тхеравада?


Противоречие в самом подходе к описанию нирваны. В Маджхима Никае 64 Будда говорит: «Есть путь, Ананда, путь к уничтожению пяти нижних пут. И невозможно, чтобы кто-то, не пройдя этим путём, познал бы или увидел бы или уничтожил бы пять нижних пут». Затем Будда объясняет, что это за путь - это достижение первой джханы… второй джханы… третьей джханы… четвёртой джханы. То есть джханы - это средство, благодаря которому можно познать прекращение загрязнений ума. А у вас нирвана=состоянию ниродхи. То есть про мудрость ничего и нет.

В Маджхима Никае 36 Будда рассказывает о своей борьбе за просветление, о том, как он тщетно практиковал различные аскезы несколько лет. Затем он подумал об ином пути к освобождению и вспомнил своё достижение джханы под деревом розовой яблони, когда был ещё ребёнком. И вслед за этим воспоминанием пришло озарение: «Вот он, путь к просветлению». Затем, используя джхану, он, в конечном счёте, обрёл просветление. Вот почему джханы называются «следами Татхагаты» в Маджхима Никае.





> Противоречит то, что в тхераваде нирвана равняется полному угасанию сознания, а в махаяне не так.


Судя по всему, о тхераваде вы знаете только лишь из форумных холиваров..) Полному угасанию сознания нирвана не равняется, ибо познаётся она уже при жизни. Нирвана - бессмертное, необусловленное, она не может равняться просто угасанию сознания, хотя сознание, как и всё обусловленное конечно же подвержено прекращению.

p.s. последую примеру sergey и участие в этой теме прекращаю. )

----------

Алик (21.05.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2014)

----------


## Greedy

> Противоречие в самом подходе к описанию нирваны.


Отличный ответ, учитывая что в самом вопросе о нирване (с остатком) речи не шло вообще.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тэрма " Совет Трисонг Дэуцену : "Тебе должно знать, что собственный *Учитель* важнее, чем тысяча Будд этой кальпы. Почему? Потому что все будды этой кальпы появились благодаря следованию Учителю, и, пока не было Учителя, никогда не существовало даже слово "Будда".  
> "Учитель - Будда, Учитель -Дхарма, Учитель  - также и Сангха; поэтому он корень Трёх Драгоценностей! Прекратив поклонятся всем остальным, стремись служить своему Учителю. Ублаготворяя его, обретёшь все свершения, какие пожелаешь."


А что говорят собственно тантры? И тексты ати?  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А еще тибетские учителя не говорят про Коран, например  Боюсь спросить, не возникают ли у вас какие-то заблуждения по этому поводу.


Когда-то знали. Вроде даже проповедника хотели из арабских стран пригласить, когда с арабами дружбу водили.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Отличный ответ, учитывая что в самом вопросе о нирване (с остатком) речи не шло вообще.


Можно вернуться обратно к злоободневной теме. А то скептицизма снова стало мало

----------


## Greedy

> Можно вернуться обратно к злоободневной теме. А то скептицизма снова стало мало


Представители тхеравады с темы свинтили. Увы.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Представители тхеравады с темы свинтили. Увы.


Тему злободневности гуру и нестыковок между канонами и традициями - можно и без них поднимать

----------

Аурум (09.04.2014), Сергей Ч (09.04.2014)

----------


## Говинда

> А что говорят собственно тантры? И тексты ати?


Да, у нас с вами пока полное непонимание друг друга  :Facepalm:  Я так понял, что ни Шакьямуни, ни Падмасамбхава вам не авторитет ( хотя вы ньингмапинец ). Вы считаете авторитетными только тексты тантр и тексты ати? Правильно? Тогда поправьте меня пожалуйста, где я могу быть не прав. 
 Если практик работает уже тантры ати, тогда Гуру выступает сам Будда Ваджрадхара ( или Самантабхадра ) взависимости от традиций и ему на этой стадии Гуру йога как мы её обсуждаем не нужна. Я тут с вами согласен. Но до этого надо войти в ригпа ( которое подразумевает проработку шаматхи и випашьяны ) и пройти предварительные практики в которые входят и Гуру йога и зарождениение Бодхичитты. То есть я хочу сказать, что практики как по цепочке идут одна за другой. Объясните мне тогда ваше понимание системы практик в жатом виде. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, у нас с вами пока полное непонимание друг друга  Я так понял, что ни Шакьямуни, ни Падмасамбхава вам не авторитет ( хотя вы ньингмапинец ).


Что касается Шакьямуни, то вы цитировали ПК. ПК в тибетском буддизме, как вам объяснили, не привечается. В силу того что тибетцы с ним не знакомы. Далее. Про гуру-йогу Шакьямуни не говорил. Что же касается моей традиции, то вы наверное заметили в подписи еще и сайт джонанг. Но по сути к одной традиции я не отношусь. Поэтому упрекать в том что я критически анализирую того или иного учителя - тоже не стоит. Можно найти соответствующие высказывания например у Цонкапы, когда тот указывает что анализировать учителя надо. Причем любого. И причем на основании как раз текстового наследия.

Далее что касается терма. Тут в общем-то веселая ситуация. Такое ощущение что многие терма передавались непросветлёнными существами или записывались просто людьми. Так как в Тибете было известно про четыре школы мысли (а воззрений в буддизме было несколько больше, с учетом того что и ранние школы различались), то и большинство открытых терма говорит только про четыре школы мысли, не затрагивая никоим образом их многообразия. Такое ограничение в текстах - весьма интересный момент.




> Вы считаете авторитетными только тексты тантр и тексты ати? Правильно? Тогда поправьте меня пожалуйста, где я могу быть не прав. Если практик работает уже тантры ати, тогда Гуру выступает сам Будда Ваджрадхара ( или Самантабхадра ) взависимости от традиций и ему на этой стадии Гуру йога как мы её обсуждаем не нужна.


Каждая из колесниц самодостаточна. И не обязана включать ни более "высокую", ни "низкую". Поэтому можно начинать с той которая понятна практику, а не с самого начала, как это навязывается. 
Простейший пример такого скажем из комментария Бамда Гелега на ваджрную йогу (Калачакра-тантра). Из предварительных практик. Там у него сказано, что четыре мысли отсутствуют как необходимые в тексте тантры. То есть считаются необязательными. Но так как они мгут быть полезны, то данный учитель решил их добавить.

Учителя способности учеников сейчас практически не проверяют. Что же касается ати-йоги, то найдите гуру-йогу хотя бы в текстах раздела семде.





> Я тут с вами согласен. Но до этого надо войти в ригпа ( которое подразумевает проработку шаматхи и випашьяны ) и пройти предварительные практики в которые входят и Гуру йога и зарождениение Бодхичитты.


Не факт. Предварительные практики бывают разные. Вы бы еще сказали, что там обязательно включается Ваджрасаттва.




> То есть я хочу сказать, что практики как по цепочке идут одна за другой. Объясните мне тогда ваше понимание системы практик в жатом виде. Спасибо заранее.


В сжатом виде - над осмотреть сами коренные тексты. Там всё показывается обычно ясно и без излишеств

----------

Алик (21.05.2014), Аурум (09.04.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

И чуть не забыл.
Если вы так любите Падмасамбхаву, то почему не практикуете заодно и бон?
Падмасамбхава признавал многие учения бон как аутентичные и приемлемые. Да и в терма прятал  :Smilie:

----------


## Говинда

> Что касается Шакьямуни, то вы цитировали ПК. ПК в тибетском буддизме, как вам объяснили, не привечается. В силу того что тибетцы с ним не знакомы. Далее. Про гуру-йогу Шакьямуни не говорил. Что же касается моей традиции, то вы наверное заметили в подписи еще и сайт джонанг. Но по сути к одной традиции я не отношусь. Поэтому упрекать в том что я критически анализирую того или иного учителя - тоже не стоит. Можно найти соответствующие высказывания например у Цонкапы, когда тот указывает что анализировать учителя надо. Причем любого. И причем на основании как раз текстового наследия.
> 
> Далее что касается терма. Тут в общем-то веселая ситуация. Такое ощущение что многие терма передавались непросветлёнными существами или записывались просто людьми. Так как в Тибете было известно про четыре школы мысли (а воззрений в буддизме было несколько больше, с учетом того что и ранние школы различались), то и большинство открытых терма говорит только про четыре школы мысли, не затрагивая никоим образом их многообразия. Такое ограничение в текстах - весьма интересный момент.
> 
> 
> 
> Каждая из колесниц самодостаточна. И не обязана включать ни более "высокую", ни "низкую". Поэтому можно начинать с той которая понятна практику, а не с самого начала, как это навязывается. 
> Простейший пример такого скажем из комментария Бамда Гелега на ваджрную йогу (Калачакра-тантра). Из предварительных практик. Там у него сказано, что четыре мысли отсутствуют как необходимые в тексте тантры. То есть считаются необязательными. Но так как они мгут быть полезны, то данный учитель решил их добавить.
> 
> ...


Я не против, что вам такая практика не нужна. Но тогда не надо ставить клеймо, что она не работает и не нужна в других традициях. Всего доброго вам!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я не против, что вам такая практика не нужна. Но тогда не надо ставить клеймо, что она не работает и не нужна в других традициях. Всего доброго вам!


Слив засчитан.
Не стоит ставить клеймо, что данная практика нужна и обязательна.

Тема в этом плане весьма показательна, учитывая что проявляются разные закидоны типа того что ПК изучается в Миндролинге и пр. Сколько еще фантазий можно будет увидеть, даже страшно подумать. Интересно почему никто не изучает коренных текстов  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Когда-то знали. Вроде даже проповедника хотели из арабских стран пригласить, когда с арабами дружбу водили.


В Лхасе вроде живёт контингент тибетцев-мусульман ещё с царских времён. А в Амдо так вообще полно.

----------


## ullu

Нужна ли гуру-йога в ати-йоге это шутка года.

----------


## Нико

> Нужна ли гуру-йога в ати-йоге это шутка года.


Т.е. нужна? Или не нужна?

----------


## ullu

> Т.е. нужна? Или не нужна?


Нужна ли гуру-йоге гуру-йога?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нужна ли гуру-йога в ати-йоге это шутка года.


Сказал человек, который с коренными текстами и близко не знаком.

----------


## Амир

В буддизме "преданность учителю" является ключевым моментом практики и редкой возможностью для прилежного ученика получить хоть какую-то пользу от учения.  :Smilie:  
         Если ученик слушает лишь слова учителя, то он не выходит за рамки собственного опыта. Что бы ему не говорили, он думает: "а я понял", и тут же перекладывает это на собственный опыт. На этом, собственно, учение заканчивается не начавшись, как печально.
         Когда учитель передаёт то или иное учение, глубоко понимая суть этого учения и имея передачу от своего учителя, он находится в состоянии отражающим это учение. Ученик, с открытым сердцем и преданностью внимающий учению, попадает в состояние учителя и напрямую оказывается в сути учения. В этой ситуации слова являются лишь украшением учения, т.к. корневое знание постигается учеником напрямую от сердца к сердцу  :Smilie: .

----------

Говинда (21.05.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Тут недавно услышал, что врожденная преданность родителям мешает быть преданным учителю.

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> Есть интересный рассказ о том, как несколько человек решили отправиться к одному великому тибетскому учителю и учиться у него. Они уже кое что изучали у других учителей и теперь решили сосредоточить свои усилия на стремлении учиться именно у этого человека. Всем им хотелось стать его учениками, и они добивались того, чтобы он их принял; но великий учитель не пожелал этого сделать. “Я приму вас лишь при одном условии, — заявил он. — А именно: если вы захотите отречься от своих предыдущих учителей”. Все пришедшие умоляли принять их, говорили, как они преданы, как высока репутация гуру, как сильно им хочется учиться под его руководством. Но он отказался принять их, если они не согласятся на его условие. Наконец все собравшиеся, кроме одного, решили отречься от предыдущих учителей, у которых они фактически многому научились. Гуру казался очень довольным и счастливым, когда они сделали это, и велел всем прийти к нему на следующий день.
> Но, когда они вернулись, он сказал: “Я понимаю все ваше лицемерие. На следующий раз вы пойдете к другому учителю и отречетесь от меня. Так что убирайтесь прочь!” И он выгнал их всех за исключением единственного человека, который счел ценным то, чему учился раньше. Человек, которого он принял, больше не хотел играть и продолжать лживую игру, не хотел пытаться понравиться гуру, притворяясь не тем, чем он был на самом деле. Если вы собираетесь подружиться с духовным учителем, вы должны сделать это просто и открыто, так, чтобы общение было общением между равными, — а не стараться завоевать расположение гуру (мастера).


Из книги "Преодоление духовного материализма" Трунгпа Чогьяма Ринпоче

----------

Aion (21.05.2014), Atmo Kamal (22.05.2014), Алик (22.05.2014), Говинда (22.05.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Одна скромная девушка постоянно помогала по хозяйству учителю и постоянно наблюдала, как множество людей ходят с проблемами к нему. Но сама думала - "у меня все в порядке, поэтому нет смысла отнимать время у драгоценного учителя на какие-то мелочи". Все было хорошо, но однажды учитель без видимой причины попросил другую девушку сказать первой на общем собрании, что бы она больше никогда не приходила и что он запрещает ей больше заниматься дхармой. Эта просьба вызвала замешательство, ведь надо было сказать своей подруге, что она отвергнута. 

Собрав всю волю и эмоции вторая девушка всё таки при общем собрании передала слова учителя. Это было грустно для всех, и никто не мог сразу поверить в неожиданный запрет. Девушка была в замешательстве и удивлении и сразу побежала к учителю спросить в чем дело. Учитель принял её радушно и сказал "Наконец то ты пришла! Я так долго ждал, когда мы сможем с тобой поговорить". Они долго говорили и он передал ей важные наставления относительно её жизни и смерти.

----------


## Ашвария

> Тут недавно услышал, что врожденная преданность родителям мешает быть преданным учителю.


Преданность или есть, или её нет.
Все в курсе, что в моей традиции есть девять путей развития/проявления/манифестации/реализации/становления (бхава) преданности. Так же все кто в традиции в курсе, что зарождение преданности нигде не упоминается, потому как из ничего не выйдет ничего, а есть понятие благого перерождения и неблагого. Итак, преданности ничего помешать не может, а вот пониманию чем преданность, например, отличается от привязанности, может запросто, предположим одна такая клеша забавная, на которую не будем тыкать пальцем, ато вдрух нью-эйджеры начнут страдать от обиды, а они живые существа.
В отличие - Тибетский буддизм излагает метод ГуруЙоги в совокупности и целости всех необходимых и достаточных деталей.
Простите за тупой пример, про необходимость и достаточность в целостности метода, но мне тут историю рассказали... ассоциируется...
Один славянин впервые поехал в Австралию. И попал в цивилизованный туалет японского производства, хде всё автоматизировано.
Всё вроде бы как нормально, элитно, но вдруг обнаружил, шо захлопнулся. А там даже дверь вся на автоматике. Кнопку помощи стесняется нажимать, стал звать сослуживца своего снаружи со свободы. Тот говорит, что надо было все составные произвести: ну воду там слить и руки помыть. Тот слил, говорит, и помыл. Думают, чё ж это типа "замуровали ироды". Вдруг сослуживца этого арестанта осенило. Спрашивает: а с мылом ли руки помыл?? Короче как только тот мылом и снова краном воспользовался, так сразу сами двери и открылись  :Big Grin: 
Дык это... я про между прочим и то, что родственник или родитель тоже гуру может быть, и в Тибетском Буддизме и они в хрониках описаны, из песни слов не выбросить.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

хорошая история, только не понял как это относится к моей фразе




> Дык это... я про между прочим и то, что родственник или родитель тоже гуру может быть, и в Тибетском Буддизме и они в хрониках описаны, из песни слов не выбросить.


Родственник - гуру это хорошо. Но иногда на контрасте духовный эффект лучше получается. Сначала попадаешь к бедным родителям. Смотришь на их недостатки и ошибки. Потом встречаешь великолепного гуру и понимаешь, что вот оно!

----------


## Ашвария

> хорошая история, только не понял как это относится к моей фразе
> 
> 
> 
> Родственник - гуру это хорошо. Но иногда на контрасте духовный эффект лучше получается. Сначала попадаешь к бедным родителям. Смотришь на их недостатки и ошибки. Потом встречаешь великолепного гуру и понимаешь, что вот оно!


Честно:
Великолепный Гуру конечно высказал своё сочувствие в связи с моим рождением в семье неверующих, но акцентировал на обязательной максимально возможной объективности в оценке высказываний и действий родителей, а также предупредил о целесообразности не-привязанности и не-предубеждения в первую очередь к своим собственным выводам и предположениям, потому как они могут оказаться ошибочными.  Это, в конечном итоге, было доказано жизнью.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Честно:
> Великолепный Гуру конечно высказал своё сочувствие в связи с моим рождением в семье неверующих, но акцентировал на обязательной максимально возможной объективности в оценке высказываний и действий родителей, а также предупредил о целесообразности не-привязанности и не-предубеждения в первую очередь к своим собственным выводам и предположениям, потому как они могут оказаться ошибочными.  Это, в конечном итоге, было доказано жизнью.


а что было-то?

----------


## Ашвария

> а что было-то?


Всё-то я в юности подумала наоборот. Мама как раз сказала правду про важное, а земной отец к старости утратил отцовский инстинкт. Это в двух словах в чём тогда ошиблась, а Гуру сразу оказался совершенно прав. Правда не спорила [на то и йога].

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Родственник - гуру это хорошо. Но иногда на контрасте духовный эффект лучше получается. Сначала попадаешь к бедным родителям. Смотришь на их недостатки и ошибки. Потом встречаешь великолепного гуру и понимаешь, что вот оно!


Думаю, помыкавшись в разных идеях по поводу преданности учителю, рано или поздно приходишь к выводу, что эта преданность ничто иное, как преданность собственной реализации.

Гуру из Гуру Йоги не нуждается в человеческих удобствах. А Гуру в жизненной обстановке просто человек, о нуждах которого мы заботимся. Если помнить для чего делается гуру йога и ее содержание, вообще вопрос о преданности несколько иначе звучит.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Думаю, помыкавшись в разных идеях по поводу преданности учителю, рано или поздно приходишь к выводу, что эта преданность ничто иное, как преданность собственной реализации.
> 
> Гуру из Гуру Йоги не нуждается в человеческих удобствах. А Гуру в жизненной обстановке просто человек, о нуждах которого мы заботимся. Если помнить для чего делается гуру йога и ее содержание, вообще вопрос о преданности несколько иначе звучит.


иначе, чем что ?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Гуру из Гуру Йоги не нуждается в человеческих удобствах. А Гуру в жизненной обстановке просто человек, о нуждах которого мы заботимся.


И предстоит развить недвойственность и научиться не видеть разницу между ними. См. doublethink  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей П.

Его Святейшество Далай Лама даёт Учение на широкую аудиторию, там бывают очень разные люди, не все буддисты, есть и христиане и мусульмане и просто интресующиеся серьёзно или нет. любой человек может прийти. Делать упор на преданность Гуру при такой аудитории, видимо, было бы ошибкой, Гуру - будет он. Но не каждый из слушателей к нему так относится, да и не каждый пришёл послушать его как своего Учителя. Думаю, что в кругу своих учеников (кто его признаёт Учителем) он конечно делает упор на этом, тем более в кругу близких учеников. Для тех, кто может это понять. Основная причина, может быть, в этом, это не будет полезно в таких, очень публичных Учениях.
К тому же это признак правильного Учителя, который незрелым ученикам не говорит тех вещей, которые бы их слишком шокировали и отпугивали, даже если они очень полезны. Да и без подробностей таких, со стороны выглядит как безусловно хорошее качество, когда Учитель себя не "рекламирует", выказывает уважение к другим. возможно, это будет и более сильным действием, т.е дать слушателям такой признак подлинности, который они могли бы уважать, чем сказать что "вы должны уважать меня", т.к. без этого у вас ничего в практике не пойдёт и тем более в тантре.
Потом, действительно, у Е.С. Далай Ламы есть и достаточный авторитет, который как бы сам собой говорит, что если ученик сюда пришёл, то, если он при этом и такого Учителя не уважает, то тогда зачем вообще сюда пришёл???
Конечно, отношение к Учителю - это едва ли не самое главное, все подлинные Учителя об этом пишут, без уважения и доверия - правильного отношения к Учителю - развитие не происходит. Без Учителя наверно можно развиваться самому, но, мне кажется, тут очень много опасностей легко заблудиться и начать думать что продвигаешься, а на самом деле продвигаться в другую строну, и практически нет даже никакой возможности это распознать. Но некоторые шансы всё же есть. А если уже есть Духовный Наставник, без правильного отношения к нему не получится расти, не будет доброй основы, и вся практика будет подогревается не теми стремлениями и не теми эмоциями.

----------


## Сергей П.

> Каждая из колесниц самодостаточна. И не обязана включать ни более "высокую", ни "низкую". Поэтому можно начинать с той которая понятна практику, а не с самого начала, как это навязывается.


Людям почти всегда ведь только кажется, что им понятна тантра. Очень часто бывает, что кажется, что понятна Махаяна. Очень часто можно так сказать и про отречение, без которого не не может быть реальной практики хинаяны, т.к. даже отречение нелегко правильно понять и развить - и это высокая нравственность отказа от своих омрачений, наверное, даже мало кому по настоящему под силу.
В отношении же тантры ситуация такова, что в действительности понять её могут только те, у кого уже есть вся основа (отречение, бодхичита, определённое понимание пустоты), но без понимания этих трёх основ пути не возможно понять колесницу Тантры.
Основой практики Тантры действительно является Бодхичитта (без которой нет реальной практики махаяны), потому что выбор какой ум должен трансформироваться в божество - эго или ум заботящийся о других. Тут только два выбора и нет сомнений какой. А без отречения нельзя понять понять бохичитту (без понимания страдания не может зародиться сострадание). Учение о пустоте присутствует и в хинаяне и в махаяне, поэтому тантра не может быть отдельна от двух других колесниц и быть как бы самодостаточной - они не просто полезны для тантры - они её основа. И действительно, более высшие колесницы включают в себя более низшие, или может быть правильнее будет сказать, что почти всё понимание (всё Учение) хинаяны включено в практику махаяны, необходимо практикующему махаяны, за исключением только заботы об индивидуальном освобождении и счастье (Ламрим Ченмо). А всё учение махаяны, включающее в себя почти всё из хинаяны, необходимо, чтобы тантра реально приносила свои плоды. Иначе, без основы практика тантра будет лишь игрой воображения и ни от чего не защитит, ничему не поможет, и даже наоборот.

----------

Нико (26.05.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Людям почти всегда ведь только кажется, что им понятна тантра. Очень часто бывает, что кажется, что понятна Махаяна. Очень часто можно так сказать и про отречение, без которого не не может быть реальной практики хинаяны, т.к. даже отречение нелегко правильно понять и развить - и это высокая нравственность отказа от своих омрачений, наверное, даже мало кому по настоящему под силу.
> В отношении же тантры ситуация такова, что в действительности понять её могут только те, у кого уже есть вся основа (отречение, бодхичита, определённое понимание пустоты), но без понимания этих трёх основ пути не возможно понять колесницу Тантры.
> Основой практики Тантры действительно является Бодхичитта (без которой нет реальной практики махаяны), потому что выбор какой ум должен трансформироваться в божество - эго или ум заботящийся о других. Тут только два выбора и нет сомнений какой. А без отречения нельзя понять понять бохичитту (без понимания страдания не может зародиться сострадание). Учение о пустоте присутствует и в хинаяне и в махаяне, поэтому тантра не может быть отдельна от двух других колесниц и быть как бы самодостаточной - они не просто полезны для тантры - они её основа. И действительно, более высшие колесницы включают в себя более низшие, или может быть правильнее будет сказать, что почти всё понимание (всё Учение) хинаяны включено в практику махаяны, необходимо практикующему махаяны, за исключением только заботы об индивидуальном освобождении и счастье (Ламрим Ченмо). А всё учение махаяны, включающее в себя почти всё из хинаяны, необходимо, чтобы тантра реально приносила свои плоды. Иначе, без основы практика тантра будет лишь игрой воображения.


Интересно, почему у вас нет традиции. Вы звучите, как гелугпинец.

----------


## Сергей П.

> ... это неблагое действие для практика ваджраяны - отказываться от текстов Хинаяны как не нужных для практики?


В Ламрим-Ченмо говорится, что для практикующего махаяну или, тем более Тантру отбрасывать корзину хинаяны - отказ от дхармы. Ещё говорится, что отказ от Дхармы - тяжелее убийства стольких архатов сколько в Ганге песчинок.
Поэтому, я тоже думаю, что если это не падение, то что тогда падение? И говорится что все Учения взаимосвязаны, непротиворечивы и необходимы для пробуждения отдельного индивида. И понятно, что если даже кто-либо считает себя практиком махаяны, но ему не нужны тексты хинаяны, то тогда не нужными он считает 4 благародные истины, в которых говорится о страдании, источнике, пресечении, пути, тогда он не сможет развивать сострадание и даже вероятно не будет знать к чему стремиться, тогда для какой цели ему практиковать Махаяну и сможет ли он действительно её практиковать? Нет, очевидно.

----------


## Сергей П.

> Интересно, почему у вас нет традиции. Вы звучите, как гелугпинец.


ну, можно так сказать, но просто если напишу что Гелуг и Махаяна, то это ведь тоже будет только формальной традицией, пока сам про себя знаешь, что реально далеко до того, чтобы соответствовать, традиция вроде бы, но ведь реальная традиция, которой соответствует пока мой ум - это невесёлое место Сансара и далеко не преддверие к освобождению от неё, я запутался что в таком случае писать и решил оставить просто.

----------


## Aion

> потому что выбор какой ум должен трансформироваться в божество - эго или ум заботящийся о других.


Вообще-то эго - это "я" по-латински, и если эго не трансформируется, а остаётся таким, как есть, возникает вопрос: на фиг такая тантра нужна?  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Людям почти всегда ведь только кажется, ...


Сергей. Ламрим Цонкапы не является истиной в последней инстанции для других школ. Вдобавок он исходит как раз из того что одного возникает на основании другого и пр. Но тут есть маленькая забавная вещь. Отсутствие прикрас не возникает на основании их наличия. А это относится как раз к плоду. Одна из печатей или качеств учения.
Далее. Как дань тому что всё проходится последовательно, часто используются четыре размышления, что могут повернуть ум к учению. Но как говорил один большой мастер (Бамда Гелег) в комментарии на практики, связанные с калачакра-тантрой - в тантре нет этих размышлений. Но так как они могут быть полезны, я их добавлю.
То есть эти вещи не были характерны для тантр. Это кстати видно даже при простом анализе многих тантр.
Текстов относительно пути - много. И не все они начинаются с отречения или развития бодхичитты.

----------

Ашвария (26.05.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Текстов относительно пути - много. И не все они начинаются с отречения или развития бодхичитты.


С прямого введения начинаются?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> С прямого введения начинаются?


В зависимости от способностей ученика. Что кстати опять-таки соответствует праджня-парамите

----------


## Acala

Я полагаю , что нет разницы между Гуру, Ишта Деватой и Дакини в садхане Прибежища, Зарождения Бодхичитты, Гуру -йоги , Ишта -Деваты и йогини с точки зрения   Йогини-тантр. Это основа для практики Аннутара -тантр. Это -бодхичитта, юганнадха Sunya и Karuna, . Вместерожденная (sahaja) Таттва. Праджняпарамита . Мать всех Будд и  Ади-Будха Важрасаттвы.
История Буддизма и школ интересная и очень сложная. Но детали и отличия их не могут быть причиной (hetu) различать. Будда и Будды не учили этому . Мы принимаем прибежище в Будде ,Дхарме, Сангхе. В трех драгоценностях которые основы пути. И наш учитель их воплощение в  ОМ АХ ХУМ.
"Мы принимаем прибежище в Будде, Дхарме, Сангхе трех колесниц .Это значит что Вы больше не можете сказать : " Я Махаянист , я не принимаю прибежище в архатах Хинаяны. Мы практикуем в сангхе без различия. "  Becoming Vajrasattva /  The tantric path of Purification/ Thubten Yeshe

----------


## Нико

> Я полагаю , что нет разницы между Гуру, Ишта Деватой и Дакини в садхане Прибежища, Зарождения Бодхичитты, Гуру -йоги , Ишта -Деваты и йогини с точки зрения   Йогини-тантр. Это основа для практики Аннутара -тантр. Это -бодхичитта, юганнадха Sunya и Karuna, . Вместерожденная (sahaja) Таттва. Праджняпарамита . Мать всех Будд и  Ади-Будха Важрасаттвы.
> История Буддизма и школ интересная и очень сложная. Но детали и отличия их не могут быть причиной (hetu) различать. Будда и Будды не учили этому . Мы принимаем прибежище в Будде ,Дхарме, Сангхе. В трех драгоценностях которые основы пути. И наш учитель их воплощение в  ОМ АХ ХУМ.
> "Мы принимаем прибежище в Будде, Дхарме, Сангхе трех колесниц .Это значит что Вы больше не можете сказать : " Я Махаянист , я не принимаю прибежище в архатах Хинаяны. Мы практикуем в сангхе без различия. "  Becoming Vajrasattva /  The tantric path of Purification/ Thubten Yeshe


Это кто так интересно перевёл предельно ясную и понятную книгу?

----------


## Acala

> Это кто так интересно перевёл предельно ясную и понятную книгу?


Добрый вечер , Нико. Все что выше, где предложение взято в скобках это я пологаю. В основе полагаю , исключительно то чему меня учили как учителя ваджраяны так и другие. В скобках мой перевод из книги  на инглиш.

----------


## Сергей П.

> Сергей. Ламрим Цонкапы не является истиной в последней инстанции для других школ. Вдобавок он исходит как раз из того что одного возникает на основании другого и пр. Но тут есть маленькая забавная вещь. Отсутствие прикрас не возникает на основании их наличия. А это относится как раз к плоду. Одна из печатей или качеств учения.
> Далее. Как дань тому что всё проходится последовательно, часто используются четыре размышления, что могут повернуть ум к учению. Но как говорил один большой мастер (Бамда Гелег) в комментарии на практики, связанные с калачакра-тантрой - в тантре нет этих размышлений. Но так как они могут быть полезны, я их добавлю.
> То есть эти вещи не были характерны для тантр. Это кстати видно даже при простом анализе многих тантр.
> Текстов относительно пути - много. И не все они начинаются с отречения или развития бодхичитты.


Конечно, для других школ Ламрим ламы Цонкапы - не обязательно должен быть авторитетом. Может и не являться.
Но в общем-то это можно понять и логически из простого здравомыслия. Ведь нельзя просто взять и практиковать тантру ("в тантре нет этих мыслей", может быть тот Учитель, который это сказал имел какие-то основания, может быть он сказал это в какой-то ситуации и просто слова взяты из контекста, если он имел в виду именно то что мы сейчас обсуждаем, то, извините, но это не может быть верным утверждением), необходима мотивация. Ведь учение очень высокого уровня. Без мотивации невозможно вообще что-либо делать. Тем более сделать что-то правильно без правильной мотивации, это тоже не возможно. А что может подтолкнуть человека к практике такого высокого уровня? Ведь тантра предназначена для более быстрого достижения состояния Будды, для завершения пути. Но к состоянию Будды сначала нужно устремиться. Подлинная устремлённость называется "Бодхичитта". И главное место в этом намерении занимает забота о других. Ведь ради чего достигать состояния Будды? Для собственного счастья, чтобы отдохнуть, уйти от страданий? Это цель хинаяны, для этого достаточно освобождения от сансары, с такой мотивацией состояния Будды не нужно достигать, да и не получится. Возможности Будды не нужны тому кто хочет избавиться от всех страданий сам, а раз не нужны, то он к ним и не сможет стремиться и достичь. Стремятся к состоянию Будды только те кто искренне ищет счастья (самое главное безупречного счастья) для всех и каждого живых существ. А что такое счастье и страдание, причины и источник, как пресечь? На этот вопрос отвечают 4 благородные истины, 16 аспектов, учение о 12-звенной цепи взаимозависимого возникновения. Там даётся точный и ясный ответ. Т.е. можно понять и тогда захочется этого достичь. Без всей этой основы как возможно практиковать тантру из каких побуждений? Может быть просто исполнение некоего ритуала, без особой цели, в лучшем случае как дань традиции, если у кого-то такая традиция есть, а если питание своего эго, то это опасно, ради того чтобы стать значимым и необычным человеком (что-то значить), только не быть серой массой. Это не подходящая мотивация для тантрической практики. Но, просто если нет правильной ясной мотивации, то всё равно какая-то ведь будет (что-то ведь всё равно побуждает нас практиковать, если не искреннее сострадание, тогда что?). Тантру нет смысла практиковать для себя. Её настоящая практика не может быть связана с эго. Только с заботой о других, иначе не удастся достичь хорошего результата. Можно конечно поддерживать обязательства и это очень хорошо, но чтобы по настоящему развивать свой ум с помощью тантры, тут необходима очень большая основа, из которой никак не исключить путь хинаяны и махаяны (4 благородные истины, со всем что к ним относится - страх перед сансарой, низшими мирами (убеждённость в законе деяния-плода, понимание непостоянства и смерти, драгоценности жизни и др.) всё это необходимо для мотивации отречения от сансары (негативных эмоций, омрачений), и без этого не понять как другие страдают в сансаре, их ситуацию не получится понять и не возникнет сострадание, которое успокоет мысли о своём "я" и когда станет большим то будет подталкивать человека к более быстрому завершению пути, чтобы получить возможность помогать живым существам. это будет искренне. Т.е. для тантры это всё совершенно необходимо. Не возможно в действительности её практиковать отдельно от этого, когда нет всего этого понимания, тогда основой будет эго.
Иногда мы тантру воспринимаем как практику, которую может освоить любой желающий. Но это ведь не что-то лёгкое. По настоящему практиковать её очень тяжело и не удобно (если нет ещё соответствующей подготовки), надо очень многим жертвовать, на это пока не способны, можем только поддерживать худо-бедно свои обязательства. А практиковать не по настоящему , какой в этом смысл? Конечно кто может её практиковать - тот невероятный герой. Но хочется же быть настоящим героем а не вымышленным. Но если честно, мне не хочется быть таким героем, просто это слишком трудно поэтому интузиазма нету ) мне хочется сначала обрести что-то небольшое реальное, что принесёт облегчение от постоянных волнений и переживаний, настоящее отречение, стать более полезным, меньше тратить жизнь на непонятные лишние вещи, потому что придётся умереть в какой-то день, может быть скоро. А к этому ещё не готов. да и жизнь все эти эмоции портят и отравляют, хочется как-то с более лёгким сердцем жить, радоваться, окружающих и окружающее хорошо воспринимать, чтобы дела не утомляли а приносили как бы больше радости, дел много, устаёшь. И это трудно ) куда уж мне полностью уничтожить своё эго, отказаться от всего своего и всем существом постоянно жить только счастьем и проблемами других, я так и одного дня не смогу, даже часа не протяну ) да просто не смогу такой высокий образ мысли в себе породить.
*Извините, очень длинно получилось*. я не очень умею выражать мысли коротко, так чтобы было понятно - такой недостаток.
В тантрах конечно специально не пишут об отречении, бодхичитте, но это всё в рамках здавомыслия уже, что вся эта основа должна быть (просто в текстах по танре не пишут, пишут о тантре, иначе если бы там описывали ещё и всю основу, то много бы получилось, основа есть в сутрах). Возможно это и имел в виду тот Учитель, когда говорил что в тантре хотя нет этих мыслей, но они могут быть полезными и поэтому я их добавлю. Добавлю к объяснению во время передачи Учения по тантре, чтобы передача была эффективна не только для очень опытных учеников, но и для тех кто не очень. 
Это не значит что для тантры эти мысли не характерны. просто в данной ситуации он скорее всего давал посвящение и увидел смысл чтобы объяснить ещё основы. Слова скорее всего взяты из контекста. Иначе, если бы это было не характерно, то как бы это могло быть полезно, тогда зачем бы такой высокий мастер делал бы что-то бессмысленное? А раз полезно, значит имеет отношение. 4 благородные истины тоже не легко понимать, зачем бы он давал что-то такое не существенное, что не легко понять, зачем забивать голову ученикам ещё и дополнительными большими сложностями в которых надо разобраться? Просто ради какой то небольшой пользы без которой можно обойтись, заставлять учеников изучать большую и очень не простую тему, зачем? Если бы это было не характерно и не связано. Если он высокий мастер то не стал бы "просто так" так сильно озадачивать учеников.
А некоторые Учителя при передачи посвящения делают наоборот основной упор на Ламриме (в традиции Гелуг), чтобы создать мотивацию, а потом передают уже саму тантру, чтобы посвящение было полезным.
В тантре Гухьясамаджа говорится что для начинающего тантра Гухьясамаджа не глубинна, для него практика прибежища более глубинна. Да и в первоисточниках по тантре тоже есть ссылки на 6 парамит, на  сутры (это есть в Ламриме - вас не убедит, т.к вы - другой школы), но не в уличной брошюрке, лама Цонкапа ведь писал Ламрим на основе первоисточников общих для всех школ.

----------

Савелов Александр (27.05.2014), Сергей Губарев (27.05.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

С детства нет тяги читать то что на простынях написано




> Но в общем-то это можно понять и логически из простого здравомыслия.


Здравомыслие тут не при чем. Оно никак не является аргументов в таких вещах. У всех девяти колесниц разное воззрение. А соответственно и разные методы и разные особенности. Поэтому поизучайте коренные тексты и не ссылайтесь на некое здравомыслие.




> Ведь нельзя просто взять и практиковать тантру ("в тантре нет этих мыслей", может быть тот Учитель, который это сказал имел какие-то основания, может быть он сказал это в какой-то ситуации и просто слова взяты из контекста, если он имел в виду именно то что мы сейчас обсуждаем, то, извините, но это не может быть верным утверждением), необходима мотивация.


Это ваше мнение. И тот учитель брал не из контекста. Тем более что в Калачакра-тантре, в самих текстах, такого действительно не встретишь. И такая ситуация касается большинства текстов, связанных с тантрами. Каждая из колесниц (даже махаяна, что иногда считается коелсницей для существ со слабыми способностями) вполне самодостаточна для продвижения по пути. Можно конечно отдать долг школе кадампа (откуда произрастает большинство ламримов, но не все), но все эти вещи также будут приводить к двойственному мышлению и увеличению концепций.




> Ведь тантра предназначена для более быстрого достижения состояния Будды, для завершения пути.


Вы читали все тантры? Большая часть тантр уровня крия - совсем не направлена на быстрое достижение состояния будды. А направлена на простое достижение каких-то мирских вещей или устранение обычных проблем. Причем с большим замесом на учения, что были до Шакьямуни и не имеющие отношения к буддизму.




> Но к состоянию Будды сначала нужно устремиться. Подлинная устремлённость называется "Бодхичитта". И главное место в этом намерении занимает забота о других.


Не совсем корректно. И несколкьо противоречит праджня-парамите.




> всей этой основы как возможно практиковать тантру из каких побуждений?


то есть о тантрах, их особенностях, методах, воззрении - вы ни сном ни духом? Фактически получается что вы в практике выстроите вполне обусловленное состояние. И как всякое обусловленное состояние, оно приведет в тупик.

Остальное пропустил, ибо простыни не читаю. Да и пространные рассуждения ни о чем тоже. Сори.
И не надо опять давить посредством гелуг. Извините, но это только одна из школ. И не является той школой, к которой особо сильно прислушиваюсь

----------


## Сергей П.

Эта точка зрения была распространена в Тибете раньше, до прихода Атиши. Там практики сутр считали что тантра - это ложное учение, а практики тантр, что сутра - это для существ со слабыми способностями..
то о чём вы написали. Атиша не был лишён сострадания и у него не был сухой ум, не даром он завоевал такой авторитет и смог там изменить эти взгляды, многие поняли что и сутра и тантра одинаково важны, но сутра - основа, поэтому она даже более важна. Если у вас сильные способности, то почему не можете скажем контролировать свой гнев?, я то просто разбирал тему и немного спорил, но по хорошему с вами, не проявлял к вам неуважения. Но у меня способности слабые и ум весьма тупой.
хотя вы можете сказать что в тантре гнев принимается на путь..., но посмотрите правде в глаза, вы свой гнев не принимаете на путь - вы его не контролируете, а он контролирует вас. Иначе, если бы вы по настоящему могли практиковать такое Учение, вы были бы весьма мирным человеком, а какие эмоции вы чувствуете чаще всего? Если чаще всего гнев - то это не практика тантры, если сильную любовь и искреннее сострадание, и всех вокруг видите как близких, и это очень стабильно, тогда безусловно - у вас хорошая основа. 
Иначе тогда тантру бы мог практиковать кто угодно, не было бы нужды в каких-либо способностях. В принципе даже сумасшедший человек мог бы, т.к. у него тоже нет ни сострадания почти ни любви, много гнева. Казалось бы благоприятная среда - трансформируй и трансформируй, но сильный яд нельзя трансформировать в лекарство. Омрачённое несчастливое состояние ума - не основа для практики тантры.
По поводу не двойственности - это не совсем так. Пустота это не когда что-то не существует "Отсутствие прикрас не возникает на основании их наличия", как вы писали. Наличие и будет отсутствие, как в сутре праджняпарамиты, помните такие строки? "форма есть пустота, пустота есть форма, нет пустоты помимо формы и нет формы помимо пустоты". Отсутствие самобытия и только - это отсутствие того чего и так нет, но нам видится (и из этой ложной видимости - все омрачения, и все несчастья, особенно из видимости самосущего "Я", поэтому это и надо опровергнуть), это не отсутствие какого-то объекта, объекты есть, просто они не самосущие.
мне кажется вы остановились так немного на нескольких словах, общих понятиях, наверно не потому что хотите быть исключительным, как бывает у людей, которые не правильно её практикуют. А просто не особо так разбирались, сразу стали практиковать тантру, не глядя на другое, поэтому вам основополагающие Учения кажутся бессмысленными, отдельными.

извините, опять простыня получилась..

----------


## Карма Палджор

Извините - простыню читать не буду. Научитесь проще выражать свои мысли. Экономьте свое и чужое время

----------


## Сергей П.

хорошо, я постараюсь..

----------


## Карма Палджор

И еще. Просьба без рекламных роликов. Они не прокатывают




> Эта точка зрения была распространена в Тибете раньше, до прихода Атиши. Там практики сутр считали что тантра - это ложное учение, а практики тантр, что сутра - это для существ со слабыми способностями..
> то о чём вы написали.


Странные у вас источники. еще раз говорю - смотрите первоисточники, а не компиляции на их основе. Многие вопросы просто исчезнут. И многие странные представления тоже.

Реклама пропущена




> Если у вас сильные способности, то почему не можете скажем контролировать свой гнев?, я то просто разбирал тему и немного спорил, но по хорошему с вами, не проявлял к вам неуважения. Но у меня способности слабые и ум весьма тупой.
> хотя вы можете сказать что в тантре гнев принимается на путь..., но посмотрите правде в глаза, вы свой гнев не принимаете на путь - вы его не контролируете, а он контролирует вас.


Вы не ясновидящий, чтобы судить о том что я ощущаю или нет.
Остальное пропущено за ненадобностью

----------


## Сергей П.

> Вы не ясновидящий, чтобы судить о том что я ощущаю или нет.


конечно нет, но и так хорошо видно, раз вы часто скатываетесь до оскорблений, то без гнева, это не возможно. У вас стиль общения совсем не похож на то как разговаривают практикующие тантру. Очень много унижаете оппонента. Тантрические практики так себя не ведут.
я сначала не понимал, а сейчас почитал побольше ваши комментарии. У вас разговоры только о тантре в перерывах между уничижением собеседников. Т.е. представление о, например, сутрах у вас достаточно приблизительное, на врядли вы в них пытались хоть немного разобраться, и не можете знать какой эффект описываемые там практики оказывают на ум. А если человек не знает и не хочет знать, то что он тогда отрицает - непонятно. но отрицает весьма активно. Это обычное заблуждение.
Но если вам нравится, то я не против ))
Всегда отсылаете к первоисточникам, которые даже не можете назвать и пояснить какие и откуда, думаете я сейчас, ради спора с вами буду читать множество текстов. Чтобы выиграть.. зачем? )
И видно что ваши высказывания не из опыта а из связь текста с текстом, которые большенству людей даже не известны и которые невозможно даже проверить, а известные, вы говорите "ну это не авторитет". Делать какие-либо глобальные выводы из таких познаний о нужности или не нужности каких-либо разделов Учения - это очень ненадёжно. Вот если бы вы на опыте знали бы что такое тантра, сутра, и тогда конечно могли бы судить.
я так и знал что вас любопытство всё-таки замучает и вы почитаете мою "простыню" как вы любите говорить, там ведь о вас говорилось, ну как не почитать? ) Любопытно же ))
ну ладно.. Ну вот этот образ мысли про тантру - это детский, что-то схожее с тем что смотреть в свой ум и увидеть ясный цвет, красный либо зелёный или ещё какой-нибудь.. воображение, даже я это понимаю, хоть и уровень практики у меня пока самый простой. Поэтому я могу немного вас пообижать словами, а у вас такое моральное право отсутствует, т.к. вы же ведь высокого уровня, вы не можете вести себя как я, если будете скатываться до моего уровня и отвечать язвой на язву - то тогда это обычное, вы должны показать что-то особенное, т.к. вы же Тантрист, вы не хухры-мухры. Давайте поглядим, пока мы особенного не видели..

----------


## Карма Палджор

Опять простыня.
Вдобавок с кучей левых домыслов

----------


## Сергей П.

> Опять простыня.
> Вдобавок с кучей левых домыслов


о! терпение - это хорошо, практик тантры без терпения - это как седло без коровы. Это уже становится интересно )
но, снимаю шляпу ) дальше не могу общаться. Досвидания! удачи вам в практике тантры )) но чур серьёзно, без дураков )
а если по другому, если вы добрый человек, то не важно как рассуждаете - вас очень уважаю! но если просто такой практик тантры, без всякого представления о вот таких важных вещах, то ом-мани-падме-хум.
Досвидания!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> о! терпение - это хорошо, практик тантры без терпения - это как седло без коровы. Это уже становится интересно )
> но, снимаю шляпу ) дальше не могу общаться. Досвидания! удачи вам в практике тантры )) но чур серьёзно, без дураков )
> а если по другому, если вы добрый человек, то не важно как рассуждаете - вас очень уважаю! но если просто такой практик тантры, без всякого представления о вот таких важных вещах, то ом-мани-падме-хум.
> Досвидания!


Терпение? Да просто всё равно.
Учите матчасть, а не поздние комменты на неё. в буддизме многое сводится к особым методам. В частности, если бы заглянули бы скажем в бодхисаттва-питаку, то удивились бы - почему восьмеричный путь там скажем отнюдь не на первом месте. Это если говорить и о сутрах. Ну а что касается тантр, так в каждом из классов - свое воззрение. Соответственно своя методология. И она не всегда основывается на сутрах. Не стоит плодить сущности без потребности. И побольше читайте первоисточники.

К слову сказать, даже в гелуг были случаи когда человека брали сразу в колледж по изучению тантр, пропустив изучение сутр. И это было совсем недавно.

----------


## Сергей П.

"Терпение? Да просто всё равно. Учите матчасть, а не поздние комменты на неё" - хорошо парировали, но это всё равно обычное.. это умеет любой дурак, а вот показать что-нибудь такое эдакое? Необычное. Всё равно то и мне всё равно - что тут особенного? Это всё наш низкий уровень - мой и ваш. Ни я (ну я и не хвастаюсь) ни вы не понимаем как не ответить например на оскорбление, а без этого, без такого необычного золотого ума, в котором есть необычные качества, не равнодушие, не умение хорошо отбиваться от оскорблений а действительно необычные.. без этого все мы - объекты сострадания, не более. не важно под каким флагом.
Ну вам успехов в практике!
Мне тоже

----------


## Карма Палджор

> хорошо парировали, но это всё равно обычное.. это умеет любой дурак, а вот показать что-нибудь такое эдакое?


Мы в театре или цирке? С чего вы решили что кто-то вам обязан показывать нечто особенное или необычное?
Остальное словоблудие удалил  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей П.

> Мы в театре или цирке? С чего вы решили что кто-то вам обязан показывать нечто особенное или необычное?
> Остальное словоблудие удалил


конечно нет, но если необычное есть то иногда его не скроешь, как бы не старался, а если нет, то и будет - всегда одно и то же неинтересное болото.
но вам всё равно успехов в практике )

----------


## Карма Палджор

есть еще вариант - всё равно, увидите что-то или нет.
есть еще вариант - даже если вам покажут, вы не увидите.
есть еще вариант - даже если и увидите, то не сможете понять.

последние два варианта - есть в ламриме Цонкапы. Ошибка связанная с сосудом. Если не найдете в большом, то есть в среднем

----------


## Сергей П.

> есть еще вариант - всё равно, увидите что-то или нет.
> есть еще вариант - даже если вам покажут, вы не увидите.
> есть еще вариант - даже если и увидите, то не сможете понять.
> 
> последние два варианта - есть в ламриме Цонкапы. Ошибка связанная с сосудом. Если не найдете в большом, то есть в среднем


Спасибо!

----------

